#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Only Child

## xinevirtucio

unsa man inyong gbati nga kamo rang usa

nga wa moy igsuon?  :Cheesy: 

Official listing sa mga istoryans na onlies  :Smiley: 

yaw mo lat-ang2x hap  :Cheesy: 

1. xinevirtucio 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

----------


## lovelygirl

boring kaayo ang life..ga dako ko na walay kadula mao until now wala koy buot..bataon pa kau ko..

----------


## markeychex

kng wla njud mahimu ako mama og papa lain mag adopt lain pra naa ko lingaw kundi nce man pud mag alun ky special ka sa ila panan.aw unlyk sa daghn mo samok kau mapikas2x ang attention heehhehe

----------


## straightedge

> unsa man inyong gbati nga kamo rang usa
> 
> nga wa moy igsuon?


kasagaran engon ani mag rebelde ni...

----------


## xinevirtucio

hehehe nihit au ang mga only child dri?

i rebelled in my own way..without compromising my parent's dream.

hehehe.... :Cheesy:  hehe...

ang nakabati sa only child...

kai maglisod kog blend in..i have my own world and di tanan ka relate...

and anad ko mgbuhat ug projects nga ako ra...

so wa koi kwenta ka groupmate...

or hayahay akoa ka groupmate kai akoon nko tanan..kai samok au mag edit2x  :Cheesy:

----------


## lovelygirl

> hehehe nihit au ang mga only child dri?
> 
> i rebelled in my own way..without compromising my parent's dream.
> 
> hehehe.... hehe...
> 
> ang nakabati sa only child...
> 
> kai maglisod kog blend in..i have my own world and di tanan ka relate...
> ...


sakto jud ka..ako gani naa sad koy own world..d ko ka relate sa uban ky na anad ko ako ra isa...samokan ko daghan tawo ....

----------


## Seashell

> unsa man inyong gbati nga kamo rang usa
> 
> nga wa moy igsuon?


magpangita ka..lonely boring ang life

----------


## xinevirtucio

> sakto jud ka..ako gani naa sad koy own world..d ko ka relate sa uban ky na anad ko ako ra isa...samokan ko daghan tawo ....


mao samokan kog dghan taw..maglbad akoa ulo  :Cheesy:

----------


## rod_x

ako only child pod.  agree ko anang about sa groupworks. hehe. sahay kapoyan na ko nga daghan magsamok2 ako nalang mu.volunteer. murag ang challenge man jud para nako kay naanad na ko nga ako ra usa bah, sahay maglisod kog relate sa uban taw. 
nya pressure sa parents, i always have to do my best kay wala raba lain anak. wa silay lain ma.proudan. aw. haha.
pero hayahay pod sahay kay wala man kay siblings, so wala silay ika.compare diba? hehe.

----------


## farmboy

i got used to creating and living in a world of my own...interact with my own thoughts...learned to accomplish things on my own...it is unique being oldest and at the same ikaw pud youngest... :Cheesy: 

lonely? no, i did not know what that means until recently...
boring? no, i pursued many inclinations..art, music, technology... :Cheesy:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

Hahaha! lingaw lageh ko sa groupworks k mao pod na problem ko before when i was still in school. mas ganahan ko naay project na individual k d ko ganahan kng d na maminaw mga tao sa ideas ko. hehe. sapoton ko kng naay sayop, etc... 
Ganahan ko na only child ko k kng unsa gusto ko naa man dayon, except lang kng feel na jud sa parents ko na wlay kwenta gi pangayo ko. pero usually k kng naa ko need, ma meet dayon ang needs ko... 
Sad lang k kng naa problema between my parents, I can't run to a sibling k of course wla ko igsoon. Kng naa mag hurt na guy nako the only support I have are my friends k lisod man gud mag talk about love problems sa parents ko. c mama k di kasabot, c papa k overprotective kaau. 
One thing, d jud lonely ang life ko. in fact colorful sya being an only child k dghan kaau ko na explore na things na gusto ko...
karon ra man ko naka experience ug loneliness whenever i need someone to run to and i need a sibling unta to run to, not just my friends. k it's not all the time that i can bother them with my family problems dba?

----------


## xinevirtucio

i have my own bubble.

i usually turn to writing when something is bothering me..especially during hiskul.

i do not try to speak because i always get in trouble.

until now, i do not think my parents really know me  :Cheesy: 

i still have my own thoughts, my own world.

sad part, i cannot go out...travel...without undergoing interrogation  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

i am often misunderstood or perhaps a little difficult to understand...ingon tingali ana ang only child noh? having lived in our own bubbles make us unique.... :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

> mao samokan kog dghan taw..maglbad akoa ulo


agree on this one 100 percent.... :Cheesy:

----------


## jLuspoc

being the only child...

sa gamay pa (bata pa) wala jud problema, wala hasol, wala ka.share sa love ug sa tanan (material ug unsa pa na dinha) ang nka pait lang sa only child, pag abot na sa time nga daku na, naa na mga problema kay as in mag naning jud nga masolve nmo ang problema alone kay wala man mo tabang nimo nga igsuon, kung baga, wala pod ta kahati nga mo solbad sa atong problema hehehe

na enjoy pod nuon nako akong pagka "the only"  :Tongue:  pero mao lagi na, d jud mawala akong pgka childish maskin ani na akong edad karon (salamat nalang kay akong partner mosabot ra). 

karon, medyo nka ginhawa ko kay abi jud nako ug selfish nako kay naa jud na sa akong batasan nga gus2 nako "ako ra" d ko gus2 ug samok, d ko gus2 ug alingasa hehehe. gus2 nako pag naa ko sa balay walai saba. sahay pod, mas malipay pako mag puyo sa room. mo ana akong mama sa una nga mura daw kog wakwak kay mahadlok maka kita ug hayag (lolx)

choosy pod ko kaau when it comes to girlfriends, (mas daghan kog migo kaysa miga) kay para nako delikado kay kabalo naka ug baye naa man jud na mga bikil nga dili malikayan, naa na daun nang libak (hago! d ko ganahan, gus2 nako sumbagay daretso lolx)

halos naa jud ko tanan mga attitude nga inyong gpang sulti hehehe


CHEERS mga THE ONLY  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## farmboy

pwede na ta mag form ug club hehehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> d ko gus2 ug alingasa hehehe. gus2 nako pag naa ko sa balay walai saba. sahay pod, mas malipay pako mag puyo sa room. mo ana akong mama sa una nga mura daw kog wakwak kay mahadlok maka kita ug hayag (lolx)
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS mga THE ONLY


hehehehe.....abi nako ako ra ingon ani.  :Cheesy:

----------


## jLuspoc

lolx! duha na ta farmboy. kaso lang, ambot ug naa ba mo attitude nga dili ganahan mo kaun kung kamo ra isa  :Cheesy: .

ing.ana ko, mao sa una permi ko kasab.an sa akong inahan kay sahay mapasmo jud, kay dili ko mokaun basta ako ra isa. maghulat kos akong mama ug wen mo abot ayha pako mokaun.

----------


## farmboy

when i was a little boy, grade 2 pa ko ato. pag uli nako sa lunch time, way tawo sa balay kay nanglakaw sila. aw nibalik lang pud ko sa skol nga way paniudto....giapas ko ni papa pagka alas dos....

pero karon nga dako na ko..naanad na lang ko nga ako ra usa mukaon. mao man na ako life didto middle east before.

----------


## xinevirtucio

ako solo tanan....

solo kaon....

solo sa kwarto...

sauna...solo lakaw akoa show....

hahaha....

ingon sad akoa papa sauna...mura daw ko ermitanyo naa ras kwarta..dapat na daw ko magpainit...

ana jd guro mga the only sa...

ako dali ra ko ktag bikil..kai di mn kasabot ang mga taw nko usahay...highly opinionated pa jd ko...

and mulalis jd ko...

naa sad ko problem with authorities..

karon gali sa hospital..magbikil mn gali mi sa akoa supervisor...

labi ng di xa karelate..nko ug sa akoang area....magbikil jd mi...

d raba ko vocal..underground pirme..patapsing lang...hahaha..

ngpalaban lage sa director sa hospital...

ahaka....

naa say usahay muana cla intimidating daw ang mga d only..

haha..intimidating mn ko usahay..pero repulsive jd ko...barog lang daan..baw lang nano..

cge rmn gud magsumpay akoa kilay...labina sapot  :Cheesy:

----------


## mgsmark79

dili ko bugtong ha pa comment ta lang ko para maka-abot ko ug 50 hehe.btaw tanan maayo butong or dili, ang Ginoo nay purpose ana dba?

----------


## farmboy

wow, im beginning to see similarities among sa mga only children dah...nice thread ts...bookmarked this one. . .  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> naa say usahay muana cla intimidating daw ang mga d only..


i had a few bosses and at one time an entire department intimidated by my presence daw..ako na lang ni resign kay gubot na man....waahhh   :Sad:

----------


## jLuspoc

> ako solo tanan....
> 
> ..
> 
> *d raba ko vocal..underground pirme..patapsing lang...hahaha..*
> ...
> *naa say usahay muana cla intimidating daw ang mga d only..*
> 
> *cge rmn gud magsumpay akoa kilay...labina sapot*


kanang akong gpang highlight naa jud ko ana. permi pod ko mka dungog anang ma intimidate jud daw cla sa ako, mo ana pod tawn akong mama nga "wala mana problema akong anak, ing ana ra na xa pro maau na ug inyo nang ma ilhan" 

naa times nga d jud ko vocal, akong e-luom pro ayaw kumpyansa kay ga.huna kog saun nako para kabalos ko lolx

kanang kilay pod nga cge ra ga abot, mao ako nalang ga kiskisan para d kau halata nga ga tagbo lolx!.

gus2 pod nako nga naa koy akong kaugalingun gamit nga kung gus2 ko mo gamit igo ra nako kuha-un sa akong butanganan nga d ko gus2 gamiton sa uban  :Tongue:

----------


## momma26

nice ni nga thread kay maka-relate lagi ko... abi nko ako lng (another trait of an only child)...
wa man gud ka-compare ug ideas ug thoughts kay ako ra amn isa... so ma-amazed kog maka-meet kog people na similar nko ug ideas and traits.... heheh.... di man sad pirmi lonely ang only... though, sometimes masuya ko sa uban nga naay siblings kay naa silay ka-share sa ilang mga chika (good or bad).... maau na lng nuon close mi sa ako mama... murag sis nko ra pud....

----------


## xinevirtucio

hahaha...kanang ganahan ug kaugalingong gamit..and di ganahan naay lain mugamit...

+100..ana jd ko..maski sa hospital..naa ko akoa ballpen...haha.ok ra nko naa muulos..basta mananghid...

naa to one time..akoa sapatos...pagskul..gtestingan ug suot sa akoa lola....

pag suot nko nakabntay mn kong nausab ang fit...

ahhhh..gubota lage...perti nko yawyaw nga di magsuot2x ug sapatos na di ila....


haha...

how about relationships....uyab2x..unsa mn inyo kaagi?  :Cheesy:

----------


## jLuspoc

hahahaha mao jud lagi sis. sa di makasabot mo ana jud nga hangul ta, bahala gud barato basta naa koy akong kaugalingun nga gamit.

ako mama, d jud na xa mo release ug gamit nako basta wala ko kay kabalo jud akong mama nga magubot jud kalibutan basat hlabtan akong gamit nga wala koy permission. sa akong room, bisan ug perti ka gamay pero wala lain maka sulod ako rang mama  :Tongue: 

mura ra pod mi barkada sa akong mama, sa dalaga pako kabalo tanan akong mama kung kinsa akong mga crushes ug kinsa ang nanguyab nako kay wala man ko tago sa ako mama. cguro 1 reason nga dugay jud ko naminyo kay mao na... d ko mo gawas sa akong shell :P

----------


## Peenut

Strict kaayo ang parents, grabeh ang security.

----------


## baLLooN

naa ko question ninyo mga only child...spoiled pud mo sa nu parents?hehe...trait man cguro na ninyo i guess...kay akoa classmate pg elem kay spoiled kaau...kada adlaw nlng k ga jobi ug lunch...haha...den murg tanan demands k mahatag jud...

one more question ninyo guys...did u ask ur parents y wla mo manghori?unsa ila tubag?hehe

----------


## xinevirtucio

@balloon: i speak for myself

in a way i am spoiled but not the kind of spoiled who gets what they want...kumbaga laki sa layaw.

matod pa sa akoa mama..di kuno pareha sa uban bata nga mag tantrums daun para makuha ila gusto.

ako....kada naa pangayuon naa condition. for example....before nko nakuha akoa first cellphone kelangan..makasud ko sa honor roll.

or before ko ishopping sa akoa mama..dapat dli ko matagak sa top 10...and luckily..since elem hangtod hiskul wa jd tawon ko matagak.

dli tanan nko gusto ihatag sa akoa parents..i need to prove myself to them....kelangan paghirapan.

d jd ko makademand nila..kai even if only child ko..once they say no...it is no...way magbuot.

karon..di sd ko ay ta ma....akoa gamit ako ra magpalit  :Cheesy: 

ang reason why wala ko manghori kai health reasons.

high blood akoa mom..won't risk bearing another child.

actually naa mn ta ko brother..magulang...still birth..died while still in the womb  :Cheesy:

----------


## jLuspoc

Spoiled ko but not in the sense nga magubot jud ang kalibutan kung dili mahatag ang gus2. like kang TS makuha lang ang gus2 nga material things kung naa condition. dli ko spoiled sa material nga butang, spoiled ko sa love sa akong mama.

Wala nako manghuri kay early ning pahuway akong erpat  :Cry: . and so lucky i am kay wala na pod nag minyo akong mama kay naa xa fear nga basin daw madisgrasya na nuon ko sa iyang ma 2nd husband kay mag2o man jud daw ko nga ako tong real papa. mao na nga tanan love and attention sa akong mama, naa ra jud sa ako tanan  :Smiley: 


*Mga ka tropa nako nga the Only... sensitive pod mo kaau*

----------


## xinevirtucio

sensitive insensitive.

a little bit of both ko...pero matod pa sa akoa papa..emotional daw kaau ko..labina if uyab2x...

kai sauna bsan unsaon nko tago2x makabantay mn jd akoa mama ug papa...

den naa to kaisa...akoa papa..kta jd na perti na nkong hilak....

g-ingnan ko nga sobraan nko ka emotional.

pero tungod sa pagpanamastamas sa mga uyab nko sauna...mura nkog na insensitive...hehehe....

den....if akoa mama or papa involve...basta hilbatan sa mga paryenti..wa na jd koi paki kung maskitan cla sa akoa ipanulti..kai prankahan nko cla...

hahah.....hilakon au ko..hilak gali kog salida...labina bout dogs  :Cheesy:

----------


## jLuspoc

lolx! same here miss TS. perti jud ko ka "kapayasun" gamay bikil hilak daun. mo ana ako mama weak ra daw kaau ko. para nako mag gud, dali ra kaau ko malooy sa taw, feeling nako na feel nako ang ilang sadness. ambot ing ana jud ko

pero super ko ka maldita basta ako hilabtan nga bahala nag naa masakitan sa akong ipang sulti pero after ana dali ra pod mawala akong kalagot sa isa ka taw

----------


## xinevirtucio

hahaha...lahi ta sis.

mudumot man gud ko...

di rba ko mahimutang basta di nko mapaka uwawan ang taw....

ok ra nko ako insultohon..di lang akoa mama ug papa...

biktima jd intawon ang mga igsuon sa akoang mama ana akoa dumot...

dako mn kaau clag atraso...

maor perti nila sukua nko kai di daw ko murespeto..

akoa ra sd cla gtubag..kung di cla ka respetar sa akoang ginikanan wa koi rason murespeto nila...

murag talgsa ra au nko ng luoy......hahaha

----------


## momma26

Count me in sa kapayasun.. Sukad pgkabata hantod krn.. tingali ky wa napraktis ky wa man siblings na d muundang ug bnuang.  Dali ra ko mapikon.. Pero usahay bsag wa ko mglagot or masuko ky makaingn cla nsuko na ko, mglagot na hinuon ko. Over sensitive sad ko jud. Masakpan ra ba daun ko kung gkan nghilak ky magpula akong ilong..hehe

as for being spoiled, spoiled sa love nt material things..mrag man sad gud na.over ug train ni mama na mangshare jud ko if naa koy fud or sumthng na pde i.share.. Hadlok xa mdako ko na selfsh. Ganahan jud kog time 4 myslf. Pareho atong ga.rent kog bedspace, ga.share ug room with othr grls, naa jud time na maghilum ra ko. Kasabot ra sad ako room8s na di ko istoryaon or hilabtan. Sumtyms mkaingon ko bacn autistic ra jud ko...hehehe

sa school stuff, mperform sad jud ko ky tingali di man ko mgsalig. Anad ug paningkamot on my own. Maka.relate ko anang preference ug individual projects over grpwrk. 

Wa na sad ko gdungagan due to health reasons .. Bacn daw di kasurvive ang 2nd baby or ma.retarded.

----------


## farmboy

> hahaha...lahi ta sis.
> 
> mudumot man gud ko...
> 
> di rba ko mahimutang basta di nko mapaka uwawan ang taw....
> 
> ok ra nko ako insultohon..di lang akoa mama ug papa...
> 
> biktima jd intawon ang mga igsuon sa akoang mama ana akoa dumot...
> ...


seems like im seeing a female version of farmboy in temperament hehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> *Mga ka tropa nako nga the Only... sensitive pod mo kaau*


kaayo gyud....as in..super!!!  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> hahaha...kanang ganahan ug kaugalingong gamit..and di ganahan naay lain mugamit...


yes kini pud. i am basically a tool man. where others buy clothes n shoes...mine is tools. di lang ko nahan dunay mugamit..labi na dili kabalo mu amping..waahhhh  :Sad: 




> how about relationships....uyab2x..unsa mn inyo kaagi?


kuyaw ni nga aspect sa mga the only kay i am very sensitive...and seloso. nag abot gyud ang kilay...though ako na gi shave hehehe.... :smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> seems like im seeing a female version of farmboy in temperament hehe


short fuse..

dali ra muinit ang mga ulo sa only child kuno.

ana mn ko..gamayng bikil.....sapot na...

dako pa jd nga gubot basta mabikil...bwahahaha

----------


## xinevirtucio

di ko selosa..

my pgka clingy and attached lang...sauna...

pero karon di na kaau...naka adjust nko...

naa mn gd lain priorities...d pareho sa una nga gugma lang ghunahuna...

plus buang kaau kog mga pocketbooks sauna...mga love stories...mao mn gud akoa refuge...akoa escape from reality..

kamo unsa mn inyo method of escape from reality?  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> kamo unsa mn inyo method of escape from reality?


for me, i dont think, i feel...sometimes i kill time listening to music..mai music collection includes classical pieces..read books...or draw charcoal sketches...or work with wood...or simply take a long walk, no planned direction but just walk... :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

ako read...write...read....write....read...write..

sauna ngpakalulong jd ko sa pocketbooks..kanang mga gugma gugma...hahaha  :Cheesy:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> ako solo tanan....
> 
> solo kaon....
> 
> solo sa kwarto...
> 
> sauna...solo lakaw akoa show....
> 
> hahaha....
> ...


LOL super ka relate TS.
I'm working home based nalng 'cause i have a problem with authority.. tsk tsk..
the first time i worked i got into a tiff with my supervisor, which led to my termination. LOL
the longest i stayed in a job is hmmm 10 months. 
MOst of the time i quit because i don't like having a supervisor monitoring every move. I CANNOT function in the call center industry (and I've been hopping from one call center to another)... you know how strict they are with a lot of things in call centers. feel ko restricted kaau ko. thankfully, i have no problem getting along with my co-workers (as long as they're not my supervisor hehehe)... 
Even my bf said I am "maldita"... haiz!

----------


## AntitaniC

ako only boy..... nga murag only child...

dili ka relate akong sister naku... lol siya bo-utan ako blacksheep sa family...

----------


## cesski

> hehehe nihit au ang mga only child dri?
> 
> i rebelled in my own way..without compromising my parent's dream.
> 
> hehehe.... hehe...
> 
> ang nakabati sa only child...
> 
> kai maglisod kog blend in..i have my own world and di tanan ka relate...
> ...


HALA! abi nakog ako ray ingon ani.. mao jud diay ni basta only child sa..

ako kay dili ko bataon. a lot more mature for my age actually. feel sad nako tungod kay only child ko, ganahan ko ang attention sa akong uyab or suod nako kay makuha dayon nako. 

dili sad ko rebelde although naa koy bisyo. medyo lonely sad ako kinabuhi labi na nga layo ko permi sa akong ginikanan.

----------


## cesski

hala tapok ta ninyo diri mga only child. nalingaw ko kay daghan mn diay kog kaparehag batasan diri. 

di jud ko nahan hilabtan akong mga butang! kamo sad?

----------


## Blackjellybean27

Same here! d ko ganahan naa mag use sa mga things ko. one more thing, ambot lang ha kng girl thing ni or maldita lang ko hehehe, d ko ganahan na e ask ko kng unsa perfume or cologne gamit ko ug asa ko nagpalit ana.. k ganahan ko ako, ako, ako lang naa ana. hehehe. shet. =P

----------


## jLuspoc

> Same here! d ko ganahan naa mag use sa mga things ko. one more thing, ambot lang ha kng girl thing ni or maldita lang ko hehehe, d ko ganahan na e ask ko kng unsa perfume or cologne gamit ko ug asa ko nagpalit ana.. k ganahan ko ako, ako, ako lang naa ana. hehehe. shet. =P


hahahaha! d ko ganahan na ko kaparehas, pro mo consider ko kung ang akong kaparehas kay gwapa  :Tongue:

----------


## xinevirtucio

haha

karelate ko nnyo di ko gusto naa kapreha....

kabantay na akao mama...basta naa ko makit an kapareha..di na nko isuot ang sanina...

or if cellphone..id jd ko mutug-an  :Cheesy:  hahahaha diin ko palit or unsa na model...

hahahaha

naa sad ko issues with authority...

hapit ko materminate...kai insubordination na akoa show....hahahaha

----------


## ramen

same here. only child sad. daghan2x diay ta diri.  :Thumbs Up: 

makarelate gyud ko sa mga experience sa uban. also had a brother unta pero nakunan ako mom. though i would've wanted to have siblings, naa sad perks ang usa ra. walay kailog ug kaaway  :Thumbs Up: 

i think i was a bit spoiled sad during my childhood. pero nidako ghapon ko sa bunal basta magminaldito  :Shocked: 

nice to know na daghan diay ta diri, and to think medyo rare ra sa pilipinas ang only child sa family  :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

daghan na ta diay hehehe....mga sis, musta ang love life sa mga "the only"? i guess it is also unique noh?  kuyawa tingali kung mag pares ang duha ka "the only" no?

----------


## farmboy

> naa sad ko issues with authority...
> 
> hapit ko materminate...kai insubordination na akoa show....hahahaha


talk about insubordination hahahahaha.....i talked to a middle east prince like he was a local istambay...authority has to earn my respect before i give it...no matter how high they are... :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> talk about insubordination hahahahaha.....i talked to a middle east prince like he was a local istambay...authority has to earn my respect before i give it...no matter how high they are...


very well said...

mao sad na akoa prinsipyo...which always got me into trouble.

tungod mn to one time...nga amoa supervisor sa hospital..cge lag pamantay sa hugaw..sa katag...blah2x..

wa man gali xa muvolunteer ug tabang...or wa xa mangta ug solusyon unsaon pag sulbad amoang ka busy...nga bun-og kaau mi...

hahaha...barawon nako xa pirmi inig storya...nisumbong btw nas nursing director...niana jd ko..palaban nsad....

ga atubang mi...niana ang director unsa daw akoa evaluation sa akoa supervisor..

akoa g-ingnan she's not doing her job..wa man gali xa kabalo unsa ang trabahuon sa amoa area..kai wa xay background sa amoang area nya supervisor xa...

unsaon mn kuno nko na pag respeto...

g-ingnan lang ko..no one in indispensable....ng cge na gud kog pangumo ato..

hawod au cla mu ingon ana..nya ako ra rba ghapon ang mutrain sa ilang bag o..wa cla malefong....

mgpakahawod mn cla sa area nga wa clay alam...

maglagot jd ko anang correctionan kog tawo nga wa mn gali kabalo usna akoa gbuhat.

----------


## xinevirtucio

> daghan na ta diay hehehe....mga sis, musta ang love life sa mga "the only"? i guess it is also unique noh?  kuyawa tingali kung mag pares ang duha ka "the only" no?


attached, clingy, emotional :d

bwahaha..mao na akoa...

karon di na kaau..naka amgo naman...

wa pakoi nailhan nga mga only child ng abot....

murag gubot...ija-ija aho-aho guro  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> attached, clingy, emotional :d
> 
> bwahaha..mao na akoa...
> 
> karon di na kaau..naka amgo naman...
> 
> wa pakoi nailhan nga mga only child ng abot....
> 
> murag gubot...ija-ija aho-aho guro


emotional and sensitive...and according to her...oa daw..waahhhh

pero dats what love is to me, its all or nothing...im worid nga lisod ko sabton as a lover...

----------


## xinevirtucio

> emotional and sensitive...and according to her...oa daw..waahhhh
> 
> pero dats what love is to me, its all or nothing...im worid nga lisod ko sabton as a lover...


i feel you bro.

all or nothing..mao jd na akoa before...

and pirme lang ko biyaan kai:

1. maldita ko
2. higpit daw ko
3. d daw ko ksabot nila

so basically..bsan ihatag pa nimo ang lawas ug kalag..kulang ghapon..

may gali ron..ni tone down nko...hehe and kasabot ra sad akoa pares nko  :Cheesy:

----------


## cute factory

As an only child, I find myself nga ako ra jud ang only maka give back sa happiness ilaha gi lavish sa ako since bata pa ko.. Since wala ko siblings, ako ra jud ang mu take care nila when the time comes nga super old age na jud sila.. 

But tung dalaga pa ko, super higpit sila woi.. Dili ka ka gawas2x.. Dli kaau ka kalaag, tawagan daun.. Very protective.. Tanan lihok, mapansin daun..haha

----------


## cute factory

> As an only child, I find myself nga ako ra jud ang only maka give back sa happiness ilaha gi lavish sa ako since bata pa ko.. Since wala ko siblings, ako ra jud ang mu take care nila when the time comes nga super old age na jud sila.. 
> 
> But tung dalaga pa ko, super higpit sila woi.. Dili ka ka gawas2x.. Dli kaau ka kalaag, tawagan daun.. Very protective.. Tanan lihok, mapansin daun..haha



Akoa parents diay akoa gna mean ani  :Cheesy:  ehehe

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> daghan na ta diay hehehe....mga sis, musta ang love life sa mga "the only"? i guess it is also unique noh?  kuyawa tingali kung mag pares ang duha ka "the only" no?


Sos bro ang lovelife ko k colorful kaau! hehehe! you'd never believe how colorful it is. LOL.
What i mean is, dghan ups and downs... dghan uniqueness to it. unique, both good and bad i guess...
i tried pairing up with an only child... it didn't work! hahaha! :Tongue:

----------


## xinevirtucio

lisod cguro mag abot ang only child oi..mag kanya kanya cguro ang show...hahaha

----------


## farmboy

> ... i tried pairing up with an only child... it didn't work! hahaha!


only child pud imo partner? whoa...unsa man nahitabo? murag clash of the titans? hehehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

murag ingana jd na..clash of the titans  :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

bag o rako kadwat sa akoang annual evaluation.

and according sa nag evaluate nako...

i am very bossy

i am moody and short tempered

i am tactless

i am not courteous and i am not well liked by my co-workers.

d ka malain :Huh:   :Smiley:

----------


## dragonbird

so kapoy especially wen dey are meddling with my decisions...i hav no freedom.

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> only child pud imo partner? whoa...unsa man nahitabo? murag clash of the titans? hehehe


yeah only child pod sya. ex-partner ha. and yeah super clash of the titans jud, war of the worlds pa! hehehe...
Actually we got married 9 years ago. well, exactly 9 years ago. today is our 9th wedding anniv supposedly. fortunately, we only had to suffer 7 years being with each other. hahaha! 
so needless to say, it didn't really work out. i guess we're both happier now without each other. to think we were best friends pa gani before we married each other.. so there! i'm never ever gonna get together with an only child!   :Tongue:

----------


## xinevirtucio

aw....clash of the titans jd....i can only imagine..

hay.

----------


## lovelygirl

> yeah only child pod sya. ex-partner ha. and yeah super clash of the titans jud, war of the worlds pa! hehehe...
> Actually we got married 9 years ago. well, exactly 9 years ago. today is our 9th wedding anniv supposedly. fortunately, we only had to suffer 7 years being with each other. hahaha! 
> so needless to say, it didn't really work out. i guess we're both happier now without each other. to think we were best friends pa gani before we married each other.. so there! i'm never ever gonna get together with an only child!


ha? i thought strong ang foundation kung friends mo daun magpakasal mo..faets ba diay ni oi..tsk tsk tsk...

----------


## lovelygirl

> yeah only child pod sya. ex-partner ha. and yeah super clash of the titans jud, war of the worlds pa! hehehe...
> Actually we got married 9 years ago. well, exactly 9 years ago. today is our 9th wedding anniv supposedly. fortunately, we only had to suffer 7 years being with each other. hahaha! 
> so needless to say, it didn't really work out. i guess we're both happier now without each other. to think we were best friends pa gani before we married each other.. so there! i'm never ever gonna get together with an only child!


nakauyab man sd ko ug only child..same mi duha..wala sad mi nagkasinabot..ky spoiled brat kaayo sya..faets...mao bulag oi..

----------


## AMD_infinium05

possible nga ma-spoil jud ka... then dako kaayo ka ulo ig dako, worst is kanang sobra jud ka pilyo and di na ma-control... lisod ni.

----------


## farmboy

i believe that people have a different notion of the word "spoiled" as applied to us...mga the only. "ah spoiled na sya kay only child man....spoiled sa batasan..etc. i grew up poor and i was never abundant financially and materially. but i had abundance in "my own world" which i created and lived in.

i grew up with more sensitivity towards others instead. although i prefer to keep my distance. i find people have a difficulty understanding me. lisod...at least for the time being, istorya provides an outlet.. :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> yeah only child pod sya. ex-partner ha. and yeah super clash of the titans jud, war of the worlds pa! hehehe...
> Actually we got married 9 years ago. well, exactly 9 years ago. today is our 9th wedding anniv supposedly. fortunately, we only had to suffer 7 years being with each other. hahaha! 
> so needless to say, it didn't really work out. i guess we're both happier now without each other. to think we were best friends pa gani before we married each other.. so there! i'm never ever gonna get together with an only child!


im sori to hear that sis...greet unta ko pro sad anniversary man diay. what about if your 9 years of marital clash of the titans produced another only child?

----------


## farmboy

> bag o rako kadwat sa akoang annual evaluation.
> 
> and according sa nag evaluate nako...
> 
> i am very bossy
> 
> i am moody and short tempered
> 
> i am tactless
> ...


kuyawa sa evaluation sis...once in my past someone wanted to give me similar evaluation but he was too scared to give one. i had a reputation which preceeded me daw...waahhhhh  :Sad:

----------


## farmboy

> nakauyab man sd ko ug only child..same mi duha..wala sad mi nagkasinabot..ky spoiled brat kaayo sya..faets...mao bulag oi..


ouch...sakit ra ba na nga bulag oi...aguyyy  :Sad: 

ang mga d'only ra ba when they fall in love kay it's all or nothing...

----------


## lovelygirl

> ouch...sakit ra ba na nga bulag oi...aguyyy 
> 
> ang mga d'only ra ba when they fall in love kay it's all or nothing...


ambot lang..siguro ky basta ako maayo pa bulag ky d mi magkasinabot..spoiled ko sa amo spoiled pod sya sa ilaha..daun mag compete na nuon mi ky same mi only child...

----------


## koikox

@xine
ahw kuyawag thread dah hehe

btw.. i think spoiled is different from being a brat...

hehehe..

----------


## xinevirtucio

> kuyawa sa evaluation sis...once in my past someone wanted to give me similar evaluation but he was too scared to give one. i had a reputation which preceeded me daw...waahhhhh


kuyaw kaau sa...

bossy kuno ko..and to think nga i do everything...inside the unit..di gali ko hapit manugo..and ingnon ko bossy...

WTF au..pero kabalo ko nano kaingon sa bossy ko...

na threatened cguro....xa man akoa sup...na insecure cguro...bwahahaha

----------


## xinevirtucio

> @xine
> ahw kuyawag thread dah hehe
> 
> btw.. i think spoiled is different from being a brat...
> 
> hehehe..


para sa mga only child koi  :Smiley:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> ha? i thought strong ang foundation kung friends mo daun magpakasal mo..faets ba diay ni oi..tsk tsk tsk...


There's really no guarantee of a lasting marriage even if you were best friends... 
We both thought it was forever as well, both of us talking to people who didn't know us how we were best friends and then getting married and how we think our relationship is gonna last forever...
It takes a lot to make a marriage work sis... 

so kudos to people who made it to the end of their life married and happy  :Smiley:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> im sori to hear that sis...greet unta ko pro sad anniversary man diay. what about if your 9 years of marital clash of the titans produced another only child?


ain't gonna happen bro. hehehe. i made sure that we don't produce an "ONLY" hahaha. we have two lovely daughters, aged 9 and 4.

----------


## Blackjellybean27

Naa ko kaila who gets into a fight with everyone but me... LOL

effect kaha ng being an only child, k maldita daw ko kaau.. hahahaha!

----------


## classicrock

bati kaau only child kay wa tay kaduwa eg bata pa..

----------


## xinevirtucio

hahaha lahi man ang mga taw around nako...

they dont want to fight with me...

they use their position against me....

kai they are insecure...like i said..intimidating daw au ko  :Smiley:

----------


## vcmov_15

im sick of being the only child... sa bata pa okay kaayo kay hatagan ka sa tanan then while nagkadaku naka they become more and more possessive of you and over protective sad kaau.. to the point na manghilabot na sa imong love life.. grabeh mando akong madunggan and kasaba if ma late kog uli sa amo. paet kaau oie.. everyone around me tends to say na oie nindota only child ra and hatagan daw ko sa tanan nako pangayuon.. yes its true sometimes i do get what i want but the only thing i cant seem to have is FREEDOM.... freedom to do whatever i want as long as it is within the limits lang.

----------


## xinevirtucio

> im sick of being the only child... sa bata pa okay kaayo kay hatagan ka sa tanan then while nagkadaku naka they become more and more possessive of you and over protective sad kaau.. to the point na manghilabot na sa imong love life.. grabeh mando akong madunggan and kasaba if ma late kog uli sa amo. paet kaau oie.. everyone around me tends to say na oie nindota only child ra and hatagan daw ko sa tanan nako pangayuon.. yes its true sometimes i do get what i want but the only thing i cant seem to have is FREEDOM.... freedom to do whatever i want as long as it is within the limits lang.


i feel you bro...pila na imo edad?

i used to feel that way..sauna....

sometimes..i still feel that way...

liman ka 3pm pa..magtext na..asa ko...nus a ko uli...

hahaha...but nadawat rmn nko..i learned how to live around those restrictions...

kataw-an nalang nko cla ron...hehehe  :Smiley: 

pero niabot nmn sd ko sa point nga di nko ganahan mag party2x ug gabii...hahaha..

so wa na au labad sa ulo  :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

> but the only thing i cant seem to have is FREEDOM.... freedom to do whatever i want as long as it is within the limits lang.


be careful how you desire to attain that freedom bro. i was used to living in the world i created for me that i faced the world head on...decisions which ive made that in retrospect were stupid and senseless.

----------


## rod_x

haiz. mga only child man jud naa diri noh? 
naa ko problem karon, about fitting in a new group of people from work.
i don't know, murag nature na man nako gud nga dili ko dali ika.close.
pero di sad ko ganahan nga tawgon ug arte. makig.friends man ko pero dili lang pod dali kau, it would take some time. anyone else having this kind of dilemma?

----------


## farmboy

> haiz. mga only child man jud naa diri noh? 
> naa ko problem karon, about fitting in a new group of people from work.
> i don't know, murag nature na man nako gud nga dili ko dali ika.close.
> pero di sad ko ganahan nga tawgon ug arte. makig.friends man ko pero dili lang pod dali kau, it would take some time. anyone else having this kind of dilemma?


yes nakasulay ko ani bro. it was so difficult for me to fit in and become friends with my new group because i was perceived as a threat to them professionally. i tried, every working day for two months, to show them i am no threat, that i am professional (the rank and file became friends) but in the end i realized that i was never welcomed. i resigned.....sayang...alabang was nice.... :Sad:

----------


## rod_x

aw hinuon ako, i don't think they see me as a threat. but i don't think they're a threat either. hehe. pero di lang ko ganahan sa way nga mu.gara2 sila usahay pati ang mga managers and all. basig mao lang pod siguro ilang culture or sumthing. kung di lang jud experience ako giapas bah, undang man jud ko. kayanon lang ni nako, hopefully maka.adjust ra ko.

----------


## farmboy

> aw hinuon ako, i don't think they see me as a threat. but i don't think they're a threat either. hehe. pero di lang ko ganahan sa way nga mu.gara2 sila usahay pati ang mga managers and all. basig mao lang pod siguro ilang culture or sumthing. kung di lang jud experience ako giapas bah, undang man jud ko. kayanon lang ni nako, hopefully maka.adjust ra ko.


ayaw undang bro. biliv me, nagmahay ko sa ako decision nga mo-resign. maka adjust ra lagi ka ug maka adjust ra pud sila nimo.....unless higher executive ang imo position ug daghan maligsan...gud luck  :Cheesy:

----------


## rod_x

entry level ra man nuon ko. hehe. kayanon jud ni nako kay sayang ang opportunity.  thanks!

----------


## lovelygirl

> im sick of being the only child... sa bata pa okay kaayo kay hatagan ka sa tanan then while nagkadaku naka they become more and more possessive of you and over protective sad kaau.. to the point na manghilabot na sa imong love life.. grabeh mando akong madunggan and kasaba if ma late kog uli sa amo. paet kaau oie.. everyone around me tends to say na oie nindota only child ra and hatagan daw ko sa tanan nako pangayuon.. yes its true sometimes i do get what i want but the only thing i cant seem to have is FREEDOM.... freedom to do whatever i want as long as it is within the limits lang.


mao sad na akong problema ...pagka bata naku e hatag lageh tanan..pero daghan kaayo bawal...wala gani ko nalingaw sa akong childhood ky wala koy kadula..d jud ko pagawson sa balay..magtan-aw ra ko sa bintana sa ubang bata nga gadula..

Nag wish ko nga naa na koy freedom kanang d na sila kahilabot...ganahan ko mopalayo..nahitabo jud akong wish..namatay both parents naku...naa na lageh koy freedom, nag inosara man sad ko..faets... :Sad:

----------


## farmboy

mga sis ug bro nga d'only, were u ever punished physically during childhood?

----------


## rod_x

> mga sis ug bro nga d'only, were u ever punished physically during childhood?


a few times. pero ma.ihap ra jud. mga 5 times or less. ang di lang nako malimtan kay katong 1st time ko gilatos ug bakos sa ako papa nya na.igo man ang buckle sa akong wrist. napi.ang bitaw ko. hehe. nagkabuang sila sa ako mama ug pahilot. sukad ato wa na nanglatos ako papa.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## farmboy

> a few times. pero ma.ihap ra jud. mga 5 times or less. ang di lang nako malimtan kay katong 1st time ko gilatos ug bakos sa ako papa nya na.igo man ang buckle sa akong wrist. napi.ang bitaw ko. hehe. nagkabuang sila sa ako mama ug pahilot. sukad ato wa na nanglatos ako papa.


only man ko bro pero di maihap kung kapila ko gidapatan ni mama...(may her soul rest in peace). dili man ko sipat or maldito, in fact, aloof ug hilomon man gani ko. plus the restrictions while growing up, those were the seeds of rebellion planted in me since i was a little boy. maglagot ko ana mosulti nako nga spoiled ko kay the only lageh kuno pero puno diay to ug labhag. last ko gidapatan was 4th year high school...then i studied martial arts ug got into body building...so that i cud defend myself pero naundang na man pag college nako ang physical punishment.

----------


## rod_x

bisag high school dapatan pa d.i ka? kuyawa pod. mao pod siguro pamaagi sa pagdisiplina sa imu parents. ako kay words man ang gamit sa ako mama, nya konsenxa man daun igo nako. lol. nya ako papa nuon, hadlok man ko ana niya sukad pa sauna kay panagsa ra na mu.sita pero isug kau mao na mubawg jud ako sungay basta musumbong ako mama sa ako papa kung pabadlong ko. hehe. hinuon maypagka.rebelde pod ko usahay kay i also had my share of frustrations labi na kanang laag2 sauna.

----------


## xinevirtucio

> haiz. mga only child man jud naa diri noh? 
> naa ko problem karon, about fitting in a new group of people from work.
> i don't know, murag nature na man nako gud nga dili ko dali ika.close.
> pero di sad ko ganahan nga tawgon ug arte. makig.friends man ko pero dili lang pod dali kau, it would take some time. anyone else having this kind of dilemma?


always my problem bro..especially when it comes to new people...

mataha cla nako..d cla muduol...hehehe  :Smiley: 

mamili pa jd kog kuyogan...

dugay au ko ka assimilate.... :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> only man ko bro pero di maihap kung kapila ko gidapatan ni mama...(may her soul rest in peace). dili man ko sipat or maldito, in fact, aloof ug hilomon man gani ko. plus the restrictions while growing up, those were the seeds of rebellion planted in me since i was a little boy. maglagot ko ana mosulti nako nga spoiled ko kay the only lageh kuno pero puno diay to ug labhag. last ko gidapatan was 4th year high school...then i studied martial arts ug got into body building...so that i cud defend myself pero naundang na man pag college nako ang physical punishment.


bakos

kaon sili

labay lingkoranan

target ug gunting

tamparos

hmmmm..pero wala rmn nako..kevs  :Smiley: 

i am more of indifferent than rebellious  :Smiley: 

cguro sauna..mag dumot2x..magluod2x...pero wala raman ko...when i finished college..nausab man tanan..so yeko ar  :Smiley:

----------


## lovelygirl

> a few times. pero ma.ihap ra jud. mga 5 times or less. ang di lang nako malimtan kay katong 1st time ko gilatos ug bakos sa ako papa nya na.igo man ang buckle sa akong wrist. napi.ang bitaw ko. hehe. nagkabuang sila sa ako mama ug pahilot. sukad ato wa na nanglatos ako papa.


maayo paka first time!! ako all the time from 4 years old until 10 years old ko..faets kaayo..d jud ko pagawason para magdula..if magdula ko sa gawas inig balik sulod bunal daun bakos...

grabeh ako raman siguro ang only child nga wala ge spoiled..ge spoiled lageh ug bunal sad...

----------


## lovelygirl

> only man ko bro pero di maihap kung kapila ko gidapatan ni mama...(may her soul rest in peace). dili man ko sipat or maldito, in fact, aloof ug hilomon man gani ko. plus the restrictions while growing up, those were the seeds of rebellion planted in me since i was a little boy. maglagot ko ana mosulti nako nga spoiled ko kay the only lageh kuno pero puno diay to ug labhag. last ko gidapatan was 4th year high school...then i studied martial arts ug got into body building...so that i cud defend myself pero naundang na man pag college nako ang physical punishment.


grabeh sad..na dapatan nuon ko ug balik pag 16 naku..graduate naku high school..
ge laparo ko sa akong daddy..sa kahubog ra gud nya miskan wala ko sala..nilayas jud ko..mao abot ko dre cebu..from mindanao lupad ko dre..imagine? pero nangayo man sya ug sorry daun dre nalang ko gepa skwela..may his soul rest in peace...

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> mga sis ug bro nga d'only, were u ever punished physically during childhood?


My mom was great at punishing me when i was a child and damn, they hurt! kaso lang she can't really hurt me physically when my papa is around.. 'cause when papa was still a kid he was punished physically and he didn't want to do the same thing to me, so mag away cla ni mama if she lays a hand on me... but never jud ko nagsalig on papa to get me out of every sticky situation. d pod ko badlungon to the next level, so no i was never a spoiled child. if my papa feels that i am wrong/made a mistake, he usually talks to me but never lays a hand on me.. 

i guess lesson jud ni sa mga parents, esp sa pinoy parents k super fond jud mga pinoy parents mag punish physically: kurot, bakos, luhod sa asin, etc etc etc... although my mama punished me physically, mas effective ang k papa na way, 'cause i listened to him more... and was more scared of him than k mama..

----------


## xinevirtucio

noh?

wala lage nko dibdiba ilang pagbunal nako  :Smiley: 

mas gidibdib nako ang ila ipanulti..

i grew out of it...

kai kung wala sad ko ingatoa di sad ko kaabot sa akoa naabtan..

unfortunately..indifferent nalang kaau ko...

haha..wai paki  :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

ok ra pud...trained me to become used to pain and hurts....mga the only grow to be strong within  :Smiley:

----------


## rod_x

mejo spoiled d.i ko noh kay panagsa ra man ko nakatilaw ug latos. pero cge lang, wa na man pod ko nagpabadlong ron.

----------


## xinevirtucio

ok ra na oi..as long as we grew up to be responsible people and all...

naa jd struggles ang mga only child sa attitude department sa?

mao jud na akoa problema..den di pa jd tanan taw makagets sa akoa buot ipasabot....miscommunication...ug misinterpretation jd ang show  :Smiley:

----------


## rod_x

> ok ra na oi..as long as we grew up to be responsible people and all...
> 
> naa jd struggles ang mga only child sa attitude department sa?
> 
> mao jud na akoa problema..den di pa jd tanan taw makagets sa akoa buot ipasabot....miscommunication...ug misinterpretation jd ang show



agree kaau ko aning 3 ka statements.   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## farmboy

i wonder, do you think kitang mga only child are rare nowadays? considering most couples are more or less tend to be "kugihan"...u know what i mean... :Cheesy:

----------


## vcmov_15

as what ive noticed most average living - rich families have only 1-2 children.. while the families living below the poverty line tends to have more.. i think its because well educated people knows family planning and thinks about the future while people with less knowledge due to poverty most of the time doesnt have a job and out of boredom they do s*x with insufficient knowledge about family planning measures which could lead to an offspring to add to their family. as long as couples with average income and knows family planning exist then rarity is not an issue.

----------


## xinevirtucio

i do not think maabot sa point na rare ta....cuz..maski kugihan ang mga couples ron...most of them are probably using some form of protection na..so in the end...naa ghapon mga the only  :Smiley:

----------


## dangelndisguise

only child ko sa akong biological mother and father
pero wla nmn ako dad, mao na ngminyo usab ako mama.. 
then naa ko half sister.. 
but now my mom died.. akong sis.. only child rapud cya

----------


## xinevirtucio

@dang: condolence dang  :Sad:

----------


## ramen

> My mom was great at punishing me when i was a child and damn, they hurt! kaso lang she can't really hurt me physically when my papa is around.. 'cause when papa was still a kid he was punished physically and he didn't want to do the same thing to me, so mag away cla ni mama if she lays a hand on me... but never jud ko nagsalig on papa to get me out of every sticky situation. d pod ko badlungon to the next level, so no i was never a spoiled child. if my papa feels that i am wrong/made a mistake, he usually talks to me but never lays a hand on me.. 
> 
> i guess lesson jud ni sa mga parents, esp sa pinoy parents k super fond jud mga pinoy parents mag punish physically: kurot, bakos, luhod sa asin, etc etc etc... although my mama punished me physically, mas effective ang k papa na way, 'cause i listened to him more... and was more scared of him than k mama..


yeah, i know this feeling too. my mom was the one doing the physical punishment if ever i did something bad. nakatilaw ko walis ting2x, bakos (never the buckle though), tsinelas, ruler, etc. however, i never received any form of physical punishment from my dad. not once did he raise his voice at me. he left the disciplinarian duties to my mom. funny thing is, like you, i was also more afraid of my dad than my mom because i didn't know how would he react if ever he got mad at me. i guess i owe my current self because of the way my parents brought me up. i was a bit spoiled, like most children with no siblings, but i was never really a brat, thank goodness.

----------


## mobskill69

apil ko aning only only b..hehe..

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> ok ra na oi..as long as we grew up to be responsible people and all...
> 
> naa jd struggles ang mga only child sa attitude department sa?
> 
> mao jud na akoa problema..den di pa jd tanan taw makagets sa akoa buot ipasabot....miscommunication...ug misinterpretation jd ang show


luoya nato oi. most of the time k misunderstood. hehehe. 
unsaon man beh naa man ta own world...  :Cheesy: 
i guess intelligent/smart people jud mga only, way pa hambug LOL, it's only because we acquire knowledge k we tend to read books, watch educational tv or something k hello wala baya ta playmates. hehehe.

----------


## farmboy

> luoya nato oi. most of the time k misunderstood. hehehe. 
> unsaon man beh naa man ta own world... 
> i guess intelligent/smart people jud mga only, way pa hambug LOL, it's only because we acquire knowledge k we tend to read books, watch educational tv or something k hello wala baya ta playmates. hehehe.


agree hundred ten percent hehehe  :Cheesy: 
i read a lot kay pobre man mi...we had no tv...waahhh
i even learned to read before i was in school...hehe

----------


## xinevirtucio

> luoya nato oi. most of the time k misunderstood. hehehe. 
> unsaon man beh naa man ta own world... 
> i guess intelligent/smart people jud mga only, way pa hambug LOL, it's only because we acquire knowledge k we tend to read books, watch educational tv or something k hello wala baya ta playmates. hehehe.


super agree.

to the point nga g-ingnan kog hambugera..kai i do things on my own..

suko kaau akoa head nako...

kai nikontak kog lain head sa lain branch..

suko xa..it is a sign of disrespect daw kai ni bypass ko sa chain of command...

ngano daw dli xa akoa gpangutana...ana ko..nangta kog macomparahan..

it was not my intention to disrespect you...

faeta..ipamugos raba jd...nga ako daw to gbuhat para ipakta nga wa koi respeto nya...

hambugera daw ko..

nabuang na....ok raman gali nko ako ila dabodabohan sa trabaho....hambugera na nuon.

----------


## farmboy

> super agree.
> 
> to the point nga g-ingnan kog hambugera..kai i do things on my own..
> 
> suko kaau akoa head nako...
> 
> kai nikontak kog lain head sa lain branch..
> 
> suko xa..it is a sign of disrespect daw kai ni bypass ko sa chain of command...
> ...


sagdi lang sis. kana ingon ana kay feel threatened na sila...career-wise.

----------


## mj_sweet

ayaw lang pada sa tama

----------


## xinevirtucio

> sagdi lang sis. kana ingon ana kay feel threatened na sila...career-wise.


mao bitaw..mao sad ingon sa akoa parents...

haha..kelangan na daw ko magpractice og workplace politics..which i totally abhor...

but i have no choice but to play along...

unsaon nalang...hahaha..

wa sad uroy ko mahangol sa ilang position...bahala cla....hahaha

----------


## nando

naa ko cousin onliy child lang cya.. mingawan ko sa iya life unya malooy ko sa iyaha... labi na karon na wala na iya mom.. pasagdan nalang namo cya mo find sa iya kalipay...

----------


## farmboy

> naa ko cousin onliy child lang cya.. mingawan ko sa iya life unya malooy ko sa iyaha... labi na karon na wala na iya mom.. pasagdan nalang namo cya mo find sa iya kalipay...


ako bro, when i was growing up, my cousins (who were well off) looked down on me. how i wish cousins became closer and nice unta kay it is not easy to be an only child...

----------


## farmboy

> ayaw lang pada sa tama


only child pud ka sis?

----------


## xinevirtucio

> ako bro, when i was growing up, my cousins (who were well off) looked down on me. how i wish cousins became closer and nice unta kay it is not easy to be an only child...


being an only child is a challenge...

i get bored easily....

me and my cousins are not close..

we used to be close..but when we became teenagers..we drifted apart...

they just couldn't understand me...

they're always competing with me..i do not know why...

----------


## farmboy

i feel at home in this thread...thanks ts

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> agree hundred ten percent hehehe 
> i read a lot kay pobre man mi...we had no tv...waahhh
> i even learned to read before i was in school...hehe


same here, i learned to read before school even started.
c papa ko k supportive kaau sa love ko for books, but my mom (who prides herself on being a practical businesswoman) said na books are not the answer to being successful. hehe. away na pod ang duha! LOL

speaking of away nila duha, kapoy kaau being the middle man... 
as an only child, i don't have anyone to turn to when i have family problems. everything gets dumped on me! wheeewwww!

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> super agree.
> 
> to the point nga g-ingnan kog hambugera..kai i do things on my own..
> 
> suko kaau akoa head nako...
> 
> kai nikontak kog lain head sa lain branch..
> 
> suko xa..it is a sign of disrespect daw kai ni bypass ko sa chain of command...
> ...


LOL. hay misunderstood jud ta as in.

i think i must have mentioned na i got terminated because i wasn't afraid to speak up..
nangita jud cla way na i get terminated..  :angry: 
one boss even had the gall to say to me: if you don't like the way we do things around here, then quit. d-u-h!!

----------


## farmboy

> ...one boss even had the gall to say to me: if you don't like the way we do things around here, then quit. d-u-h!!


i have been told the same thing too...hmmm..are we that brave to really speak our minds? interesting hehe  :Smiley:

----------


## f-clientcare@emeryestates

my mother is the only child... she always wish she has one or two brother so maybe it's sad  :Sad:  badlungon pa jud ming iyang mga anak  :Sad:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> i have been told the same thing too...hmmm..are we that brave to really speak our minds? interesting hehe


because we're used to people listening to us all the time, LOL. or giving us undivided attention i guess... or having our own way most of the time. 
and unfortunately for us, those people we run into just can't get why we are so bold to speak up and do things that "normal" people wouldn't do.. i'm not saying we're not normal hehe. we just have our special brand of attitude.  :Tongue:

----------


## xinevirtucio

same old line from the people high above us...

hmmm..ngano kaha jd....

----------


## farmboy

hala oi...basin naay hr magbasa diri...i under observation ang mga only child hehehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

himuon tang subjects sa research...hahaha...

ok ra sad..aron maka understand cla sa complexities sa mga only child..hahaha

ma fire out jd ta ani if masakpan ta  :Smiley:

----------


## keroberose

dugaya kita nako nakasugat ani nga thread oi.. pwede moapil? hehehe.. so far sa ako nabasa kay murag naa jud ta daghan na similiraties.. ato jud kaha ni trait tungod kay kita ray anak sa ato mama ug papa? or basin sa ila ni pagbring up nato?

----------


## xinevirtucio

hahaha...

mao na ang dakong pangutana...

pero lahi lahi mn guro ang style sa parents pagpadako sa ilang mga anak...hmmmm

----------


## xinevirtucio

updates sa mga only child :Huh:   :Smiley:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> updates sa mga only child


Only child here, suffering now... huhuhuhu... d na ko maldita, leche jud ni lab2x bah!!!

----------


## xinevirtucio

hahahaha...

suffering tungod sa lab2x? hehehe 

wa koi update..except sa nagpadaun nga professional crisis  :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

> Only child here, suffering now... huhuhuhu... d na ko maldita, leche jud ni lab2x bah!!!


ditto here  :Sad:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

oo sis, farmboy nag comment na gani sa thread huhuhuhu

https://www.istorya.net/forums/relati...y-badtrip.html


waaaaaah, i feel okay now.. but ambot lang kaha sa weekend...  :Cry: 

@farmboy - yeaaah.. saw ur thread *hugggzzzz* nlng.. i know how it feels

----------


## xinevirtucio

hugzz...nalang nnyo...

kafaet ba.....ngano manang gugma oi...

tawa nlng ta..aron d ta magdungan ambak sa tulay  :Smiley: 

ok rana guys..u will find someone better...

char..dapat sa sunod..makasabot na cla nnyo..ang karelate na  :Smiley: 

mag retreat ko first week of july..mag self exile..adto ko probinsya for a week...

pero magdala ghapog laptop..unsaon nlng c istorya.net  :Smiley:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

ambak sa tulay? me? naaaah! too vain for that... k nanu, if i make ambak sa tulay, masira face ko. hahaha! sos, dapat in death pretty japun LOL

hala noh, i missed going to beaches alone and missed watching movies alone as well... 
only child syndrome again, wants to be alone hahaha
good luck sa retreat mo sis.. don't forget ur laptop!!

----------


## farmboy

mga sis ug bro, how strong are we with these problems? last night lang...basa kaau ako pillow.....sa luha....i felt so alone...i have always believed nga strong ko....dili diay ..waahhhhh

----------


## windshock

> unsa man inyong gbati nga kamo rang usa
> 
> nga wa moy igsuon?


mago-ol cguro maybe or maybe not  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> ambak sa tulay? me? naaaah! too vain for that... k nanu, if i make ambak sa tulay, masira face ko. hahaha! sos, dapat in death pretty japun LOL
> 
> hala noh, i missed going to beaches alone and missed watching movies alone as well... 
> only child syndrome again, wants to be alone hahaha
> good luck sa retreat mo sis.. don't forget ur laptop!!


ayaw tawon ambak tulay oi....sakit man gani mapandol ra. we mga d'only kay strong man daw  :Smiley:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> mga sis ug bro, how strong are we with these problems? last night lang...basa kaau ako pillow.....sa luha....i felt so alone...i have always believed nga strong ko....dili diay ..waahhhhh


you might think at the moment na d ka strong.. but you are.. i mean i'm sure you're not taking any illegal drug or contemplating suicide... people who think about those or drug dependent are considered not strong.. crying is not a sign of weakness bro.. remember that




> ayaw tawon ambak tulay oi....sakit man gani mapandol ra. we mga d'only kay strong man daw


lageh d jud ko mu ambak tulay ever.. we went thru most of our lives alone so we are definitely strong

----------


## xinevirtucio

the last time naa ko ana na situation...

mura kog mabuang.....depression mode...

pero ka recover rmn ko...

eventually....

maka realize ra ta nga it is not worth it...

 :Smiley: 

kaya natin to  :Smiley: 

we grew up alone...there is no reason we cannot handle being alone.... :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

super humongous giant complication man ako ron sis... :crying:

----------


## xinevirtucio

@farmboy: catholic ka ba farmboy?

well if not...

you know who you can count on...

----------


## farmboy

> @farmboy: catholic ka ba farmboy?
> 
> well if not...
> 
> you know who you can count on...


yes sis...born and raised a catholic...and i do believe in the power of prayers. though i admit i am not very religious, i am more spiritual.

----------


## farmboy

> you might think at the moment na d ka strong.. but you are.. i mean i'm sure you're not taking any illegal drug or contemplating suicide... people who think about those or drug dependent are considered not strong.. crying is not a sign of weakness bro.. remember that


illegal drugs is a big NO for me sis...so is alcohol and smoking. about the contemplating...hmmm...not seriously honest enuf yet but the thought brings a chill up my spine...i hope not. 

it is hard to be alone, my world is crumbling upon me once in a while, i attempt to rebuild it but the mend and cracks have weakened the structure...

----------


## xinevirtucio

> yes sis...born and raised a catholic...and i do believe in the power of prayers. though i admit i am not very religious, i am more spiritual.


i feel u farmboy.

same thing here.

basta....when everything else fails....ihangad nlng..

keep urself bz nlng....

----------


## farmboy

> i feel u farmboy.
> 
> same thing here.
> 
> basta....when everything else fails....ihangad nlng..
> 
> keep urself bz nlng....


she is life to me sis... :Sad:

----------


## RhosAn_Morbid

nice thread! Only child here!

All the stories posted are almost the same experienced that I have.
I won't repeat those since its clearly confirmed by many "the only's" but for sure some could attest that we like strolling alone. I remember back in high school I went to all the department stores in colon just window glancing on items that are of interest but not buying it, I only have 20 pesos in my pocket.SM before was still under construction so the only place was either downtown or Uptown at Robinson's.

Just like the thread starter I almost read all the Hardy Boys pocket books at our library.Made my own basketball ring at our backyard and enjoyed playing alone.Collected all the toys from childhood and never let anyone touches it, my mother always ask permission if another kid wants to play with my toys but I always share but I feel irritated when people don't know how to return their borrowed things from me.

Also basing on the post here some had parents who already passed away, it could be they married late (which explains the only child syndrome or of health reasons) and died of natural death or sickness.

My father died 5 years ago, it seems that my life during that time was in deep sorrow as if everything was lost when he died because I wanted to give him back in return all the things he wished for as my gift for him for being a good father and likewsie to my mother who is very supportive.When I was sent for a project abroad he alwasy wants to talk to me and ask about my experiences and I told him that I will make his plans come true(I was born from a poor family)seeing his drawings and plans for a concrete house and garden,etc.....I remember when I was already graduating from college I bought an installment TeleVsion set out of a store in Pelaez, he was really happy because it was our first colored TV,before we only have black&white and a transistor AM radio...it was my 1st payroll and I immediately exhaust it for downpayment...he likes boxing and watching foreign movies...

After that year I had fulfilled his dreams but sad to say he is already gone, a new house,a car,cable tv,etc...and a son...it was only 1year after I got married he already passed away....my wife's supports me knowing that its hard to be an only child as most of us dont share problems...but it was good because I learned to share it to my love ones,right now I'm focusing of my mom because she also is getting old and she is always with me cherising the moments with the family of my generation.

I am telling you this my fellow "one and onlys" is because all of us learned to be alone....suffering from depression due to past love life's, rebellion due to young blood syndrome, principles made by character,etc....but most of all most of the "the onlys" could be childish but in reality are the most mature one's in terms of decisions. We were surrounded before by different people,adults,etc...we had absorbed information that are not common to others , come to think of it we were not loners even we are inside our rooms and comfort zone...what keeps us up to date is we listen to people and we get bored if people are disinteresting....

Keep this up and let's reminisce the past!

----------


## yam123

> boring kaayo ang life..ga dako ko na walay kadula mao until now wala koy buot..bataon pa kau ko..



cool pareha ta pod till know maski 30 nako ahahahaha

----------


## Bangkilan

Deli Boring kai wai competensya.

Boring langko ko kai wai UYAB.. LOL  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> ...enjoyed playing alone...


same here...i enjoyed playing alone...made my own basketball ring too hehehe....thanks for sharing bro and welcome to the home thread sa mga the only...

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> illegal drugs is a big NO for me sis...so is alcohol and smoking. about the contemplating...hmmm...not seriously honest enuf yet but the thought brings a chill up my spine...i hope not. 
> 
> it is hard to be alone, my world is crumbling upon me once in a while, i attempt to rebuild it but the mend and cracks have weakened the structure...


aw don't comtemplate on that bro... hmmm nka suway naman ko before, that thing.. but thank goodness didnt work. LOL. i think i still have to accomplish a lot of things in this world, that's the only reason why am still here  :Smiley: 

yup, i know it's hard to be alone, but we can do this..  :Group Hug:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> Just like the thread starter I almost read all the Hardy Boys pocket books at our library.Made my own basketball ring at our backyard and enjoyed playing alone.Collected all the toys from childhood and never let anyone touches it, my mother always ask permission if another kid wants to play with my toys but I always share but I feel irritated when people don't know how to return their borrowed things from me.


wow this brings back some memories from way back then. i was only 8 then, my 8th birthday actually... and i remembered i had a grand birthday celebration. then the day before, my mom decided to "merge" my birthday party with my tita's child who was celebrating her birthday on the same day. that was fine with me, she was sort of a play mate as well. so anyway, my guests arrived. lucky for the other little girl, we had common friends so she knew some of my friends as well so she wasn't that lonely or left out during our birthday celebration. i got tons of gifts that day of course, considering it was really a huge celebration (wasn't my idea, was my mom's  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hehehe) 
anyway, my mom pulled me aside and she said i have to pick a gift for the other celebrant, and i had to pick from one of my gifts there 'cause she said "luoy kaau, she only has two gifts. one from us, and one from her parents." i was sooooo mad, of course! why do i have to give one of my gifts to her? she was sharing the limelight na gani, she'll take away one of my gifts pa. hala, k i refused to give one of my gifts so my mom got one, not a big one, but still....!! 
sos, if i was a cartoon character i would have turned really red, with steam coming out of my ears! i threw a huge tantrum, screaming and throwing things.. LOL.. (but i was in my room when i did that hehe) sheeeeet, i was a mean lil girl that day! i ruined the whole birthday party! but my mom still gave that gift to her. i was throwing tantrums whenever i can for a number of days, until my dad took me out one day and told me to choose anything i wanted in replacement for that gift. hay, now that i think about it. i was a spoiled brat when i was younger. LOL. sorry i said i wasn't spoiled. pero karon pa lang ko ka realize i was really a mean spoiled brat.  :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## farmboy

hehehe...ni admit na jud si sis blackjellybean..spoiled daw sya...nya diay karon sugot ra matulog sa sala..how sweet naman....bitaw sis...we are strong..kayahon ra ni tanan.... :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

haha ni admit na c blackjellybean.

tantrums...never worked...so i never threw one...

until i got older..and tantrums are no longer tantrums..but mood swings..

i can swing from one mood to another..with or without valid reason...

i am very irritable..and finds it irritating when i need to tell people what to do..rather than them doing it without some telling them to do it..

i do enjoy...being alone...

 :Smiley:

----------


## chikas

taas2x nman ni ng thread oi... wala na lang nako basaha ang tanan2x... i'm only child also. suya jud ko sa naay mga igsuon kay naa sila ka share, ka istorya, ka share sa kasaba sa mama og papa(hehehe), intawon kun ikaw ra usa anak. ikaw ra jud intawon bantayan. super ka monitored imong mama sa imoha. ksabot ra sad ko kay pinangga man jud ka ana. pinangga sa kasaba ba. ehehehe. bitaw, pero wala jud kay kailog sa mga parayeg pud. dili mu exist ang favoritism. kay ikaw ra gud usa... haha. mao sad na ang advantage. pero kun ako papilion mas ganahan jud ko naay igsuon. hehe

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> hehehe...ni admit na jud si sis blackjellybean..spoiled daw sya...nya diay karon sugot ra matulog sa sala..how sweet naman....bitaw sis...we are strong..kayahon ra ni tanan....


mao lageh bro. if my parents find out what i am going through at the moment, sheeet... malain jud cla to the next level. imagine spoiled ko before, karon ma carry lang ma tulog sa sala, in the name of love... sheeeet!
nka remember jud ko when popsie was living with me and my ex hubby here sa cebu... i quit my job that time coz i was pregnant and was also havin problems na with ex hubby.. so i was the one who cooked, cleaned and did the laundry for my ex hubby (hay, basta ma in love ko, k sacrifice jud ko to the next level hahayz)... anyway one time, i was making laba and ex hubby was resting sa room, popsie called him and told him to move his lazy ass, and sya daw mag laba sa own stuff nya "cause i didnt send my daughter to a private school just to make laba for you!" toinks!!! i didnt mind doin those stuff really... k like i said, im really like that when i love, i learn to sacrifice. charness!




> haha ni admit na c blackjellybean.
> 
> tantrums...never worked...so i never threw one...
> 
> until i got older..and tantrums are no longer tantrums..but mood swings..
> 
> i can swing from one mood to another..with or without valid reason...
> 
> i am very irritable..and finds it irritating when i need to tell people what to do..rather than them doing it without some telling them to do it..
> ...


hehehe. i have this imaginary thought kasi na i am not spoiled. hahaha. imaginary lang diay!!
 :Cheesy: 
it was my mom who told me grabe jud daw mood swings ko... aside from the tantrums... 
i get pissed off easily as well, if people don't get it.... 
why are we like this bah? hehehe, short tempered...

----------


## farmboy

> grabe jud daw mood swings ko... aside from the tantrums... 
> i get pissed off easily as well, if people don't get it.... 
> why are we like this bah? hehehe, short tempered...


same here pud. in fact someone made fun of me nga moody daw if the moon is full....waahhhhh :Cheesy: 

i get pissed if someone can not understand simple instructions...

prolly becoz ang mga only child are seeing the world in a different perspective than other pips from day 1...

----------


## farmboy

> (hay, basta ma in love ko, k sacrifice jud ko to the next level hahayz)...


ako pud sis...but she said..."how can i make you forget me..how can i make you leave me"...... :crying:  :crying: 

mura na treasure map ang dried tears sa ako pillow...

----------


## xinevirtucio

short tempered sad mo? aw pareha ta...ang this temper of mine got me into trouble..more than once..

people cannot seem to understand it..from my point of view..

and the result..grabe ka negative ang impression nila nko...

sapoton sad ko anang..dugay ka gets ai..promise...hahaha...

nah..gugma.....nano gbyaan mn ka nya farmboy?

----------


## farmboy

first time pa baya gyud nako ma in love sis...as in really really honestly love a woman...kana bitaw to really want her.

as an only child, my mother shielded me from girls..well actually kept me isolated murag hiniktan nga farm animal. i was farmboy long before there was istorya hehehe  :Sad:

----------


## xinevirtucio

oh well farmboy.

ni let go nmn xa..so let go nlng sad...there is no point crying over spilled milk..kai bsan tilaan pa nimo ang gatas nga nausik..nausik na jd to xa...

aw..same rata...gtagoan....ako gtagoan sa mga laki.....kapila sad kaya ko gtagod tagod sa mga pamakak..ug panglimbong aning mga laki...

pero...like i said...i deserve someone better  :Smiley:

----------


## rod_x

> the last time naa ko ana na situation...
> 
> mura kog mabuang.....depression mode...
> 
> pero ka recover rmn ko...
> 
> eventually....
> 
> maka realize ra ta nga it is not worth it...
> ...


agree kau ko ani. and i think we 'only child(ren?)' only show weakness when we're alone. kay ako lang, usahay kanang maka.ingon ko nagstruggle na ko kay ako ra jud i.encourage ako kaugalingon nga walay lain makatabang sa akong self kundi ako. usahay kung naai problema nya mu.ingon ko sa akong friends ingnon ra tawn ko nga 'kaya na nimu ui. ikaw pa.' ahak pod ui. hehe.

----------


## xinevirtucio

@rod: mao sad na...help yourself...help yourself.....ana ra  :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

i realized being an only child, i am strong as a giant, at the same time i am weak as an infant...

----------


## xinevirtucio

@farmboy: contrasting personalities  :Smiley:  ok rana farmboy...distraction..distraction..distraction  :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

yeah sis...contradicting kaau plus the fact that i am a sensitive cancerian...samot...wahhh  :Wave Cry:

----------


## xinevirtucio

@farmboy: ana day mong cancer..mao day akoa papa.....haha ako....hardheaded, strong willed, short tempered..aries  :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

> @farmboy: ana day mong cancer..mao day akoa papa.....haha ako....hardheaded, strong willed, short tempered..aries


per observation sa ako mga kaila nga aries...yes and they generally wud hav their way kay strong willed kaayo...samot kung only child pa gyud tingali...hehe

complex akoa kay lisod daw sabton...

----------


## xinevirtucio

@farmboy: makabungog ang only child na aries..cge lang naa sa pita..kai cge naa atraso...hahaha..

complex...cancer...hmmm....

musta nmn ka farmboy? naulian naka? :Smiley:

----------


## khen888

guol sad kaayo ang walay igsoon. kasagaraan nila mga loner. eccentric.

----------


## khen888

mas guol kung niay igsoon pero ang igsoon ra  pirme pansinon sa ginikanan.

----------


## farmboy

> @farmboy: makabungog ang only child na aries..cge lang naa sa pita..kai cge naa atraso...hahaha..
> 
> complex...cancer...hmmm....
> 
> musta nmn ka farmboy? naulian naka?


only child lageh..i live in a world of my own...but she came to my life...taught me what love is..and it is not my own world i am in anymore...a world she is part of...always. dili ko ok but i have her... :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

> mas guol kung niay igsoon pero ang igsoon ra  pirme pansinon sa ginikanan.


usahay bro samok baya mga igsoon....daghan away2x pud  :Wink:

----------


## betlog

kapoy, la ay wla ky kadungan sa pag dako nimo

----------


## xinevirtucio

ahhhh..nabalik na jd intawon ko..gkan leyte...hahaha

only children...naunsa namo dini?  :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

maam, present ko maam... :Cheesy:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

i'm here!!  :Cheesy: 

how's everybody doin?

----------


## xinevirtucio

namingaw man ang thread...anything new people? :Smiley:

----------


## ajboy13

feel nako..boring cguro..
10 me kabook mag-soon pero buhi gihapon...ahehehe

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> namingaw man ang thread...anything new people?


having problems with our internet connection, am switching to another provider... haiz! karon k nag prepaid wireless lang sa.. hehehe..

aside from internet connection, only child here is depressed to the next level.. waaaah! sniffles!

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> feel nako..boring cguro..
> 10 me kabook mag-soon pero buhi gihapon...ahehehe


believe me bro, it's not as boring as it may seem..
we find ways to entertain ourselves... 

the best thing about being an only child is i get to have the whole cake and eat it too, figuratively speaking of course... hahahaha!

----------


## xinevirtucio

<---this only child is burying her face on a novel.

its a novel regarding a serial killer.

hehe..puol na basa love stories.

serial killer mode napud  :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

<<< this only child is so low karon he is reading Talking to Heaven by James Van Praagh...and re-reading Chapter 7... :Wave Cry: 

http://books.google.com.ph/books?id=...page&q&f=false

----------


## xinevirtucio

@farmboy: wala pa masolve imo problem :Huh:

----------


## farmboy

> @farmboy: wala pa masolve imo problem


na solve ang health issue. very complicated kaayo ang usa...waahhhhh

----------


## xinevirtucio

<---this only child just got home from work...ahaha...

----------


## farmboy

musta na man ang thread, mingaw man...hehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## kizzy_met21

being an only child, medyo lisod labi nag ikaw ra bantayan then mu higpit ang parents kay ikaw ra usa den girl pa jud...but it leaves me wondering unsa kahay feeling nga naay mga siblings kaduwa or ka chika and stuff like that...

----------


## farmboy

> being an only child, medyo lisod labi nag ikaw ra bantayan then mu higpit ang parents kay ikaw ra usa den girl pa jud...but it leaves me wondering unsa kahay feeling nga naay mga siblings kaduwa or ka chika and stuff like that...


yes sis..lisod gyud bitaw. it makes u feel like being caged!

----------


## LissaDragomir

Preseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeent! :d

----------


## farmboy

hi comrade lissa...nice of you to be here..mga only child mi diri...dont wori, we can understand each other hehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

only child, heavy with 3rd baby (and last baby)! hahahaha! i made sure jud na di mag only's mga kids ko.. LOL!

----------


## farmboy

> only child, heavy with 3rd baby (and last baby)! hahahaha! i made sure jud na di mag only's mga kids ko.. LOL!


3rd trimester na ka sis? pag amping baya ha. ayaw ana last last kay i feel u r a good mother. go for at least a dozen...hehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> 3rd trimester na ka sis? pag amping baya ha. ayaw ana last last kay i feel u r a good mother. go for at least a dozen...hehe


yup! hapit nako manganak! hehehe! it's my last na, 'cause this is my third CS na.. d na pwd! hehehe! :P
time to cut the tubes na bro..

----------


## xtianubec

sa mga only childs dinha...Rak En Rol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
only child sad ko
share lang nako unya akong experience kay klase pako.hehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> sa mga only childs dinha...Rak En Rol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> only child sad ko
> share lang nako unya akong experience kay klase pako.hehe


gahilomhilom ra diay ka bro...da onli pud diay ka hehehe

----------


## farmboy

> yup! hapit nako manganak! hehehe! it's my last na, 'cause this is my third CS na.. d na pwd! hehehe! :P
> time to cut the tubes na bro..


july unta to give birth sis para cancerian parehas nako....sensitives hehe

----------


## xinevirtucio

<---this only child is on a limbo.

woot...haha...wazzup madlang people.

unsay bag-o ron nnyo?

@blackjellybean: go-go sis...at least...naa naka liwat...

ako? big question mark. naa pkoi pcos...making the chances of getting pregnant rather slim.

den naa pakoi mitral valve prolapse..which means nga if ever man mabuntis ko...woot..basin di ko pwede mag normal..ka wai challenge...hehehe


@Farmboy:o ano na balita?

@bagon people: wazzup mga only child?anong kalokohan natin nagyon?hahaha

----------


## farmboy

@xine: its da same emotional rollercoaster sis.. :Sad:

----------


## xinevirtucio

@farmboy: ain't u tired yet?  :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

tired? yes...but we promised to stay. i believe that nothing is impossible with Him.

<<<<< this only child stays on his promise to stay..i have tenacity and perseverance.

OT: sis blackjellybean needs our help sis ..B+ blood donor
https://www.istorya.net/forums/family...o-b-blood.html

----------


## xinevirtucio

<<<this only child is drained. probably having a quarterlife crisis  :Smiley:

----------


## keroberose

this only child here thought he was strong.. but now he realizes that he was weak like a baby..

----------


## xinevirtucio

hulo keroberose:

ana mn jd cguro ang feeling sa mga only child  :Smiley:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

hello guys  :wink: 

kmusta nman mga onlys diri?hehe
gve birth 2 my one n only baby boy last aug 1

@farmboy - sos! leo jud ang baby hehehe
@xine - hi whats up na sis?

----------


## xinevirtucio

@blackjellybean: congratulations sis.

wa juy bag-o ron..me still on a limbo...regarding work...c farmboy kai mag retreat sa daw xa..mangita ug tubag sa iyang mga pangutana  :Smiley:

----------


## walker

hahay only child...maipa wa ko natawo... :angry:

----------


## xinevirtucio

ngano man walker?  :Smiley:

----------


## walker

> ngano man walker?


all my life i have lived alone..and i thought it was the way life is. as an only child, i created and lived in my own world. i walked and walked my life da way i created it. then...waaahhhhh

----------


## princess_nyle

hala kaluoy pud sa akung anak ani...the only ra baya ni..

----------


## joeyx2000

i am the only child and i really hate it!!!!!!!! mao ako jud giduha akong anak...

----------


## farmboy

<<<< this only child is searching for answers...

guyz, musta na?

----------


## xinevirtucio

only child and loving it..

bwahahaha....

i learn to stand on my own and not depend on others..

daddy farmboy:

anah nlng akoa tawag nimo cuz...u know na..

asa nmn ka?hehehe still seeking wisdom??

i hope you find the answers na..u deserve to be happy  :Cheesy:

----------


## organizedchaos

daghan advantage... but naa pud cons..

----------


## Blackjellybean27

only child sick! uggghhh! 
my immune system is super weak these days. hay! 
this could be my end LOL

this is one of those days when i wish i wasn't an only child... sigh! 
but most of the time, i love being one

----------


## farmboy

<<< this only child is alone seeking answers to questions that seemingly are without answers...waahhhh

----------


## xinevirtucio

@blackjellybean...sangkatutak na vitamin c sis.

@daddy farmboy:daddy ur in a mess..that's the best way to put it...no..u r a mess...  :Smiley:  peace daddy...

<this only child is powered by nutrilite daily and acerola C  :Cheesy:

----------


## bebe filcher

like karon bored au ko..
la jud koi maka storya..
naa ra jud kos room.

----------


## Blackjellybean27

only child in pain physically and that includes emotionally  :Sad: 

@xine - am taking multivitamins, iron (coz im anemic), vitamin e (errr, vanity purposes hehe), and vitamin c aside from the multivitamins... so i can't understand why am sick  :Sad: 

so now, am taking mefanamic and anti bacterial meds  :Sad: 


gee, i exceeded the number of smileys na.. LOL...

@farmboy - BE STRONG, and remember your choices will affect a lot of things, so think think think 

TC you guys, don't be like me: sick only child huhuhu

----------


## xinevirtucio

@bebe: haha anah sad ko..pero wala rmn..naa mn sd gud ko dghan buhatonon mao di au mamind
@blackjellybean: basin wala ka kauyon sa vitamins sis...ako bitaw before kai ceacon daily jd to...den wala ra epek..

den since ng take ko nutrilite daily ug acerola c...very seldom nlng ko ma sick mode...

naa to time nakalimot ko..glantan ko without cause..lain au ang wosh...hahaha

----------


## farmboy

@sis bjb: YOU ARE STRONG...only childs are....except me..waahhh

bitaw sis..congrats. its a herculean effort to have done what u just did.

----------


## mcjun23

ako sad only child ra sad ko... kapoy kaayo sauna pag bata nko kay ako ra usa ang masayop, ako rasad permi ang mabunalan... hehehe.. ka faet sa life nga your only one... hehehe.

----------


## Pricklypet

The best thing to me at the same time its a curse ! 
sure you get everything you want but nothing will always fill the void..

----------


## Blackjellybean27

@ xine - i think my body is just really weak now. na trauma sa childbirth or something. i dunno lang ha. nag shift nako vitamins and its still the same thing. ok lang, ill be okay i guess in a month or two. dba it takes about 3 months for the body to fully heal if CS delivery.. speaking of which, i was alone in the hospital one night  :Sad:  coz no one was around to make bantay huhuhuhu

@ farm boy - getting there... i love him, but i have to let go. i dont want it to get to the point when we will be saying too ugly things to each other.  :Sad:

----------


## xinevirtucio

@BJB27: probably...anyway...congratulations for making such a big decision.

may u find the right one for you. hehehe  :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

hello..anybody home? namingaw man ang payag sa mga only. i hope u are all doing great pipol.  :Cheesy: 

@bjb: be well and be good sis.  :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

@farmboy: daddy unsa nay resulta sa imong retreat?  :Cheesy:  hehehe

----------


## farmboy

> @farmboy: daddy unsa nay resulta sa imong retreat?  hehehe


hmmm retreat results in significant elevated physical fitness level. now normotensive, though there is still evidence of left ventricular hypertrophy. BUN and creatinine are slightly elevated due to reduced plasma volume, but otherwise expected to normalize in time as the organs heal themselves after the prolonged cardiovascular insult it has suffered. 

cardiomegaly is however still in a state of complication. 

more retreat is probably needed.

thats it for now.. going to my rounds.  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> hmmm retreat results in significant elevated physical fitness level. now normotensive, though there is still evidence of left ventricular hypertrophy. BUN and creatinine are slightly elevated due to reduced plasma volume, but otherwise expected to normalize in time as the organs heal themselves after the prolonged cardiovascular insult it has suffered. 
> 
> cardiomegaly is however still in a state of complication. 
> 
> more retreat is probably needed.
> 
> thats it for now.. going to my rounds.


DAD: il pretend i didn't understand a thing  :Smiley:

----------


## Cereal

^
^
wa gyud koy nasabtan..grabeha termino medico  :Cheesy:

----------


## Morcego

taasa oi 16 pages...

mas nakasabot nako ninyo...  :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> ^
> ^
> wa gyud koy nasabtan..grabeha termino medico


lisod au ang resulta sa retreat ni farmboy noh...

hahahaha.....

nag wonder ko if nag MI ba jd kaha ni xa hmmmmm

----------


## Cereal

> more retreat is probably needed.


matay samot di na gyud kasabot sa mga termino ana...hahaha

----------


## xinevirtucio

kung mag retreat pag maau c farmboy...

alien slang na cguro gamiton ani niya  :Smiley: 

hahaha.....

serioushon ang mga only noh..murag korek..haha

----------


## xinevirtucio

> taasa oi 16 pages...
> 
> mas nakasabot nako ninyo...


ngano man hervie...lisod d.i mi sabton?hahaha

----------


## Morcego

o tin...
labi na if naa problema..di gyud mosulti..i-luom nuon..
magtago ra iyang kalibutan

sensitive, selosa..mahibung lang ta ngano kalit lang masuko..hehehe

----------


## xinevirtucio

> o tin...
> labi na if naa problema..di gyud mosulti..i-luom nuon..
> magtago ra iyang kalibutan
> 
> sensitive, selosa..mahibung lang ta ngano kalit lang masuko..hehehe


hahaha....

di man tanan ingana...

cla cguro...hahaha....

pero naa own world kana tinuod na....

----------


## Morcego

maldita sad labi na bahin sa iyang mga butang...

----------


## xinevirtucio

> maldita sad labi na bahin sa iyang mga butang...


naa nsad kai lain chix hervie :Huh: 

hahaha...

anah day na? hmmmmmm

----------


## walker

medico na si farmboy? hehehe  :Cheesy: 

abi nako tig hipos sa kabayo kanding baka sa iya farm...haha

sensya na. lisod sabton ang reach sa mga only. hehe  :Smiley:

----------


## walker

> maldita sad labi na bahin sa iyang mga butang...


yes sir..basta butang na gani hisgotan, grabe ka protective ang mga only childs ana. very common kaayo na namo.

----------


## xinevirtucio

bwahaha....

butang...

di jd ko ganahan ug naay manghilabot way pananghid...


sapatos..naay musukod..magubot ang world...

kanumdom ko sauna.....gsukod sa akoa lola akoa sapatos...

nya akoa to favorite...

pagsuot nko nakafeel jd kong naay nausab...

nangutana jd ko...kinsa ang ngsuot2x...

maski akoa lola pa ang nisuot2x...niana jd ko..."kung di inyong butang...ayaw hilabti"

hahahaha...

----------


## Morcego

> naa nsad kai lain chix hervie
> 
> hahaha...
> 
> anah day na? hmmmmmm


wa oi..cya pa japon pero bilang na ang mga araw matod pa nimo..hehehe

imo ko tagaan bag-o?  :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> wa oi..cya pa japon pero bilang na ang mga araw matod pa nimo..hehehe
> 
> imo ko tagaan bag-o?


anah...gamay nalang ug kulang...

di tika hatagan ug bag-o kai wai pulos....

kai imo hunahuna tua niya...

apas ddto...

only child d.i tong imong bayi?

----------


## Morcego

di na cya only child..
kadtong yayabs sa una nga taga leyte..  :Smiley: 

2 or 3 months wagtang nana cya sa huna2x..hahaha

way koy rason para mo-apas unya complicated man sad kaayo amo sitwasyon....as in...hehehe

----------


## xinevirtucio

hahaha...

pag sight2x na dha...

charness...di jd ka maminyo ana styla...hahahaha...

ang only child dong..dali ra mabikil...hahaha

----------


## walker

> ang only child dong..dali ra mabikil...hahaha


bitaw sakto gyud ni. ngano kaha noh?  :Confused:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> bitaw sakto gyud ni. ngano kaha noh?


wa sad ko kabalo....

ngano dali ra mabikil..ako dali ra jd au ko mabikil...

----------


## Morcego

wa sa bokabolaryo ang minyo pero kung ganahan ang babaye nga magminyo..minyu-an gud..haha




> ang only child dong..dali ra mabikil...hahaha


tuo nako ana...

----------


## xinevirtucio

> wa sa bokabolaryo ang minyo pero kung ganahan ang babaye nga magminyo..minyu-an gud..haha
> 
> 
> 
> tuo nako ana...


unsa based on experience? hahaha

----------


## dandan68

ts,ok raman ng kaw ra isa oi.
pero mas nindot pod if naa ka igsoon..hehe.......agi lang ko.hehehehehe

----------


## Morcego

experience babski  :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> ts,ok raman ng kaw ra isa oi.
> pero mas nindot pod if naa ka igsoon..hehe.......agi lang ko.hehehehehe


di ko ka imagine naay igsuon.....

----------


## xinevirtucio

> experience babski


anah traumatic experience.....hahaha....

mugbo rag pasensya ang only child kai wai igsuon na pasensya-an...

----------


## Morcego

di sd tantong traumatic..heheh
pero at least mas kahibaw nako unsaon paghandle if ever makahilambigit kog usab..  :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> di sd tantong traumatic..heheh
> pero at least mas kahibaw nako unsaon paghandle if ever makahilambigit kog usab..


naa pa gali imong gkahilambigit ron..ng hunahuna nakag lain...

hahaha...

dad-onon ang only child..kung mabikil..WW10 nah..hahaha

----------


## bloodyrose

> boring kaayo ang life..ga dako ko na walay kadula mao until now wala koy buot..bataon pa kau ko..


 

Pareha ta geng hehehehe, ako kay only child ra man pud ko...wa jud koy buot ay 21 na unta hahahahaha  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## farmboy

> dad-onon ang only child..kung mabikil..WW10 nah..hahaha


agree gyud ko ani. WW44 pa gani hehe  :Wave:

----------


## LinKtimTop

even if naa ko kuya and ate.....it seems lyk ako lng pud usa coz layo man me age gap....student pko wyl they already finished studying......mao makarelate jud ko sa mga experiences being a single child....but still i thank god for giving me a wonderful ang loving family.

----------


## xinevirtucio

> agree gyud ko ani. WW44 pa gani hehe


haha daddy farmboy: so nice of you to drop by..grabe jd noh....

nya iluom..unya mahimong dumot  :Smiley:  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

halloooo!

hay speaking of WW... sos, nigawas na jud ang pagka only child ko sa current partner. hahaha. well, actually, 10% pa lang ang ni gawas k wla pa mga flying saucers and other stuff. hehehe. hangtod words pa lang, colorful kaau. french is my language now. LOL. 
mao na ingon nato mga only child na lisod jud basta mag snap ang only... :P

----------


## xinevirtucio

hahaha..basta mag snap ang only....di na ma drawing ang world...

di nsad mag sabtan ang words...jargon na ang labas...

lisod raba pakalmahon.....hehehe...

----------


## Morcego

> naa pa gali imong gkahilambigit ron..ng hunahuna nakag lain...
> 
> hahaha...
> 
> dad-onon ang only child..kung mabikil..WW10 nah..hahaha


OT:
faeta lagi tin...nagkaduol ang adlaw sa iyang paglarga nagkagrabe ang kamingaw..  :crying: 
dre cya sa amoa pagthursday og gahapon may man ipahunong ang panahon..
atol pa gyud sa ako bday ang paglarga niya..  :crying: 

faeta wa nako khibaw unsa ako buhaton  :Sad: 

depressing kaayo..

----------


## xinevirtucio

OT: aw wa ka mahems...harapin ang masakit na katotohanan  :Cheesy:

----------


## hunyanggo1977

> Pareha ta geng hehehehe, ako kay only child ra man pud ko...wa jud koy buot ay 21 na unta hahahahaha


ari day, hatagan ti ka ug buot... hahaha.

bitaw, dali ra bitaw kuno sipokon ug ulo ang mga only child lalo na pag may kaya ang family. cguro kay laki sa layaw man jud na sila usually...

----------


## digitalsuperman

> unsa man inyong gbati nga kamo rang usa
> 
> nga wa moy igsuon?


ok raman. imo tanan. tanan kasaba.tanan sugo.tanan responsibilidad. its a big challenge.

----------


## xinevirtucio

> ok raman. imo tanan. tanan kasaba.tanan sugo.tanan responsibilidad. its a big challenge.


tanan jud..gugma ug unsa pa  :Smiley:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

hello sa mga regulars diri hehe...

super busy ko! hehe.. i miss this thread

@xine - hows work?  :Smiley: 
@farmboy - tnx for the messages.. n the encouragement.. diri nlng ko reply wui hehe..

take care the onlys!

p.s. did i miss anything here? hehe

----------


## farmboy

its way off pud to say nga laki sa layaw ang mga only child bai... lisod lang mi sabton and its fairly common in both gender.. irregardless of family economic status. hahay  :Confused:

----------


## farmboy

> hello sa mga regulars diri hehe...
> 
> super busy ko! hehe.. i miss this thread
> 
> @xine - hows work? 
> @farmboy - tnx for the messages.. n the encouragement.. diri nlng ko reply wui hehe..
> 
> take care the onlys!
> 
> p.s. did i miss anything here? hehe


ur welcome sis. good to see u back here. talking bout missing...yeah we miss u here hehe  :Smiley: 

the onlys seem to bear more than the rest of the world..waahh  :Wave Cry:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

waaaah! am starting new job tomorrow  :Smiley: 

hay i have to keep only child mode in check LOL or else i'll lose that job again. sigh!

----------


## xinevirtucio

haha....

murag dghan na jud ingon nga lisod kow sabton...tanan nkong ex's mao ingon....LISOD JD KA SABTON...

or MALDITA ka...di ka malain anah....

work is ok...nag patongpatong ang sideline..murag wa nkoi tug..hahaha...

daddy farmboy: how's the heart? yaw palabi drama..ur not getting any younger....

increased risk naka for cardiovascular diseases...or naa naba ka ana?

we seem to carry the world on our shoulders...when there are others to share the burden with...

hahaha...

BJB: hahaha been trying to do that...and failing everytime....it shows on my annual evaluation...

and they cannot seem to understand why...i am a sucker for perfection...

and i speak when i am stressed..and they cannot seem to understand why i cannot keep my mouth shut...

nor can they understand why abhor the chain of command...tsk

----------


## farmboy

i wud like to ask mga only...do you know of an only child local man or foreign nga famously successful?  :Smiley:  only child na si bill gates? or mahatma ghandi?

----------


## farmboy

> haha....
> 
> murag dghan na jud ingon nga lisod kow sabton...tanan nkong ex's mao ingon....LISOD JD KA SABTON...
> 
> or MALDITA ka...di ka malain anah....
> 
> work is ok...nag patongpatong ang sideline..murag wa nkoi tug..hahaha...
> 
> daddy farmboy: how's the heart? yaw palabi drama..ur not getting any younger....
> ...


thanks sa warning sis. part of my heart is with her na man. i hope she takes care of it. i dont feel i am an only child as long as i have her...

----------


## xinevirtucio

> thanks sa warning sis. part of my heart is with her na man. i hope she takes care of it. i dont feel i am an only child as long as i have her...


ur such a hopeless romantic daddy farmboy..mura ka ten-eger...bwahahaha...

i don't know of anyone who is successful na only child  :Cheesy:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

i was just wondering if there's a lot of us here who's a hopeless romantic like daddy here... 
hehe
ako murag bitter much hahahah

----------


## xinevirtucio

BJB: ako used to be...

karon....motto: there is a reason why the head is above the heart...toinx  :Cheesy:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

i agree! :P
used to be a hopeless romantic. karon bitter lover hehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## kamber11

minaw ko ninyo...up thread

----------


## r3dhoriztah

para nako OK ra man.. mahatag man sa ako.a tanan butang na ganahan ko.. katong bata pako kay mingaw kaayo.. ako ra usa magdula sa akong mga toys.. di pud ko ka adto kapitbahay kay basin daw maligsan ko o unsa pay kalain na mahitabo..

----------


## cheesiee

> i have my own bubble.
> 
> i usually turn to writing when something is bothering me..especially during hiskul.
> 
> i do not try to speak because i always get in trouble.
> 
> until now, i do not think my parents really know me 
> 
> i still have my own thoughts, my own world.
> ...


i was an only child for 12 years and even up till now eventhough i have a little sister na. i still feel and act the same way as you guys.
it's hard, and frustrating sometimes because i want to reach out to my parents of how i feel and i want them to reach out sa ako but its hard because ive learned to be independent at such young age because i didn't like anyone getting in my way. however, i've learned to reach out w/ so many people making it easy for me to make friends.. really good friends. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## xinevirtucio

i seriously have problems with people in authority.

i need a psychiatrist...psychologist..whatever...i need a profile of myself.

toinx..senxa gkan ra tan aw criminal minds  :Wink:

----------


## analog man

kalma lang xine oi. basin gi-harass ka ug authorities sa una.

----------


## xinevirtucio

hay..musta na mga onlies?

----------


## Blackjellybean27

hELLO zine..
am being a good girl at work. hehe. 
coz so far wla pa may nangaway nako LOL :P

----------


## xinevirtucio

<is unhappy at work but does not have a choice.

----------


## owrange

> i got used to creating and living in a world of my own...interact with my own thoughts...learned to accomplish things on my own...it is unique being oldest and at the same ikaw pud youngest...


hala, ka relate ko. apil ko sa 'only child' club. as in i will call it my 'imaginary world.' =)

ako sad husband, only child. di man hinoon mi 'clash of the titans' pero wa'y magpapugong sa unsa buhaton sa usa bisan di approve ang both. =))) so wala ra'y pananghiray kay useless man.

----------


## owrange

> attached, clingy, emotional :d
> D


true sad ni nako. over kaayo ko maattach -- person or material thing. diha ko'y friend nga close kaayo na nibalhin og lugar, gool kaayo ko. as in super. from then on, i try not to get attach dayon. dili dayon ko makig close dayon bisan kinsa.

----------


## momma26

hi fellow onlies... kumusta?

dugaya na nko la ka-visit sa istorya oi... grabe kataas na sa thread ay..  :Cheesy: 
maka-relate kos mga gipang-post sa kdaghanan  :Smiley: 

share lang ko gamay na karon na preggy ko kay na-magnify ang pagka-irritable... 

if naa gani koy gusto ipabuhat na dili matuman kay magubot jud or ako mismo ang mangamot  sa akong gusto mahitabo....

pero at least kay naa man koy license to be bitchy karon kay buntis man ko...
wa ray mureklamo or musukol.. hehehe  :Smiley:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

wow congratulations! i just gave birth myself two months ago and whewwww! ang sapot moments ko k d jud madala ey! hehehe!

----------


## rom69erz

ka cute sa imo bb Blackjellybean...
mingaw hinoon ko da sa akong boguy...





> wow congratulations! i just gave birth myself two months ago and whewwww! ang sapot moments ko k d jud madala ey! hehehe!

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> ka cute sa imo bb Blackjellybean...
> mingaw hinoon ko da sa akong boguy...


awww thank you rom69erz 
asa naman boguy mo?

----------


## momma26

thanks Blackjellybean!  :Smiley: 

noh? grabe jud ang sapot!  :Smiley:  heheh... pero ginatry jud nko ug tone down kay luoy akong mama...
kahibaw ko na excited sad siya sa iyang first (and maybe only) apo mao patient ra sad siya nko...

- - - -

nasuya ko kay ginakugos na nimo imong baby! hapit na nako ma-meet ang akong own only puhon  :Smiley:   due ko this Nov... daghan na tps akong mama unsaon para dili ma-dependent ug ma-spoil c baby...

----------


## Blackjellybean27

cge lang ko gani cry when i was pregnant sa kalagot! wahaha! emotions overload lang jud basta mabdos. hay naku. it becomes worst after giving birth when you're going through post partum depression. oh wow! murag only child sapot moments to the next level. hehe. 
well, hapit na jud november sis! when sa november?

----------


## farmboy

recently i attended a meeting of relatives because we are selling a commonal property. i was the object of a comment that said that i am so lucky being an only child for my mother's share will be mine alone. it was said in jest but i feel some pain in it, being a comment uncalled for in that meeting...unethical and hurt my sensibilities.  :Sad:

----------


## farmboy

mga onlies, do you keep old ballpens as mementos? i do. i hate to part with things like those..they remind me of memories to be treasured. as insignificant as a dried leaf from distant travels...i keep...souvenirs of a world i make mine.  :Smiley:

----------


## bosin

is it true na nndot og binifits if only child??

----------


## owrange

> mga onlies, do you keep old ballpens as mementos? i do. i hate to part with things like those..they remind me of memories to be treasured. as insignificant as a dried leaf from distant travels...i keep...souvenirs of a world i make mine.


YES!!! I do. dako kaayo nga problema kay samok na kaayo, daghan kaayo stuff nya wa na ra ba'y gamit but maglisod og let-go jud. I have these boxes and boxes of butingtings.

----------


## Blackjellybean27

i've got oodles of stuff lying around and about that i don't really need. but i just can't seem to part with them. my closet back home is bursting with clothes and stuff i don't use anymore. But usually take a day (once in a blue moon) and try really hard to part with stuff i don't really need and give away. ugggh! what a task! :P

as onlies, what are your biggest pet peeves?

mine? I absolutely HATE it when someone makes hilabot my stuff. uggggh!

----------


## bloodyrose

> mga onlies, do you keep old ballpens as mementos? i do. i hate to part with things like those..they remind me of memories to be treasured. as insignificant as a dried leaf from distant travels...i keep...souvenirs of a world i make mine.


 
I do too...kasagaran nako mga things pag grade 1 naa ghapon hehehe...I love to keep old things as long as magamit pa ambot ngano hehehehehe...Sa uban pa gi labay na cguro nila but ako i keep things...... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## catheeyen25

ako as an only daughter kay ok ra ang feeling...sometimes I feel very protective ra kaau sila...but now kay dili na kaau...akong lola mas super ka protective pa kaysa akong parents...basta gusto ko mag luto kay bantayan gyud ko kay masamad/ma paso daw ko...nya akong lola ang pinaka emotional pag transfer nako sa house sa akong parents sa Talisay... hehehehe!! 

they said nga ang mga only child kay SPOILED BRAT, but I dont consider myself nga spoiled brat...

but sometimes, if naa ko gusto, gusto ko naa dayon..but dili gyud nga mang luod na sa parents..
i dont feel lonely kay ako ra isa anak, we have a big family man sad...and sometimes i preferred being alone...gusto ta ko naa little sister but di na pwede.. eheheheh... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> mga onlies, do you keep old ballpens as mementos? i do. i hate to part with things like those..they remind me of memories to be treasured. as insignificant as a dried leaf from distant travels...i keep...souvenirs of a world i make mine.


name it and i have it...toink...

bitaw..ako..i keep novels...usa ka shelf nani..

pati books, notes, reports nako pag college naa ghapon..

i keep notes and letters from my friends...

i even keep love letters from past lovers...toink...

i even have a scrap book nga notes from classmates ra ang sulod..hahaha...

i keep old pairs of shoes...nyahahaha.....

and i keep memories of people who dared cross my path..toink..

in short..mudumot..taman sa bukog!

----------


## JezzyCalm

bati man... mingaw..

----------


## xinevirtucio

mingaw..especially in the fit of rage and frustration den wala kai kastorya....

----------


## catheeyen25

correct! when there is something nga u cant tell your parents, or your friends or whoever pa...lisod sad kaau..thats why  me i keep a diary nalang in case naa koi na feel that i cant tell everybody.. heheheh.. childish but very helpful...maka relieve..

----------


## Blackjellybean27

mao jud na nabntayan ko with onlies: ang journal or diary hehehe...
of course coz we only have ourselves to talk to most of the time

----------


## catheeyen25

correct sis... :Smiley:  

there are times lang gyud nga we cant tell every one
our problems or our secrets.. :Smiley:

----------


## heisenberg69

murag nindot ni diri dah... ok ra man sad...but mas nice jud naay igsuon... mao na akong mga cousin nalang tawn akong gipaskuyla....didto nalang buhos sa ilaha...

but the saddest part is... wala jud ko kita sa akong papa...wew!

----------


## xinevirtucio

don't have a journal...nor a diary...

murag gluom jd cguro nko tanan...hahaha....

toink....

kakulba anig mubuto  :Cheesy:

----------


## jessa_surban

malipay kaha ko ana.. SPOILED..... ako tanan. hahaha solo ang budget

----------


## catheeyen25

> don't have a journal...nor a diary...
> 
> murag gluom jd cguro nko tanan...hahaha....
> 
> toink....
> 
> kakulba anig mubuto



basin magka cancer ka ana sis... kay giluom ra nimo tanan...
hehehehe...joke... :Smiley:

----------


## sanlinux

naa ko fren siya ra sab usa...Pero dli siya palaagon...Kung makalaag mn gani sige ug tawagan kung asa na siya...

----------


## catheeyen25

ya...over protective kaau nga parents...ako ing-ana sad ko, nagka dugay kay

ok naman kaau...but karon di na sad kaau ko mulaag ug gabie na kay layo kaau amoa.. :Sad:

----------


## eilrach

ang uban nahan nga sila ra.. ang uban sad dili.... depende raman sad gud ni sa sitwasyon gud.. naa man uban onlies nga naa daghan kaau ug friends.. or kung dili friends, ang mga cousins kay naa ra sa doul... ang uban nga mga onlies tawn nga wala jud kaliwat sa ilang g.stayhan kay mao na mangita ug kaduwa,... mao na usahay kay boring ilang life.. hehehe...

----------


## xinevirtucio

sauna naa ko cuzinz...close me..pgdagko..ni drift apart...hahaha

so basically..i was happy living in my own bubble...

mao sad cguro mag lisod kog adjust socially..toinK!

----------


## bosin

is it true na basta only child kay daku daw ulo?? answer please

----------


## bosin

> ya...over protective kaau nga parents...ako ing-ana sad ko, nagka dugay kay
> 
> ok naman kaau...but karon di na sad kaau ko mulaag ug gabie na kay layo kaau amoa..


sakto gyud kau ni! murag kulang nalang silda

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> is it true na basta only child kay daku daw ulo?? answer please


honestly, most of us are... hehehe! 
that's why sometimes we get in trouble with our superiors at work. :P

----------


## tessF

so lucky being alone.. walay competinsya.. pero sad nga dli ka ka relate sa feling sa uban nga naay sis & bros.

----------


## HeartStops

huhuhuhuhu..alone sad ko...

dumot taman sa bukog. 

akong problema

pati problema sa family

pati ubang relatives ( its so awkward labi na mga family gatherings)

akong kasakit (usahay makabuang wala nako kbaw kinsa akong kadaganan)

pati kasakit sa family (separated akong parents)

ako ra usa

ako ra ang ga help sa akong mother and father

so kung mawala cla ako r ajud usa.

i have this pride. 

i hate people na mo hurt sa akong love ones 

i hate it when they can't say to my face na they don't like me

although i can't be really with sa barkada. pero grabeh kaau ko maka close ug taw.

----------


## farmboy

> huhuhuhuhu..alone sad ko...
> 
> basig mao ni ang reason na i have this super pride na gets me into trouble.


it may not be super pride sis. it is just that we onlies are kinda difficult to understand...most of the time.

----------


## farmboy

> is it true na basta only child kay daku daw ulo?? answer please


that is a myth sir. the answer is false!  :cool: 

but we are unique..and sumtyms stubborn.

----------


## HeartStops

and i really hate na maski gubot akong kwarto unya ayohon without my consent. labi na manghilabot sa mga butang. 

ang batasan na magtuman jud sa gusto.

----------


## catheeyen25

> huhuhuhuhu..alone sad ko...
> 
> dumot taman sa bukog. 
> 
> akong problema
> 
> pati problema sa family
> 
> pati ubang relatives ( its so awkward labi na mga family gatherings)
> ...


hala sis pareha kaau tah...grabeh kaau ko mudumot nya taas ug pride..

halos tanan imo gi tell ing-ana sad ko..heheheheh...as in..

----------


## catheeyen25

ako kay i want things in my own way...i dont like to wait..kung naa ko gusto kay nana dayon..

i dont like waiting...nya kusog kaau mag expect...nya ako ra ang makapasakit sa akong self.. :Sad:

----------


## farmboy

> and i really hate na maski gubot akong kwarto unya ayohon without my consent. labi na manghilabot sa mga butang. 
> 
> ang batasan na magtuman jud sa gusto.


haha...ang gubot nga kwarto..plus world war 4 kung anyone tries to rearrange without my consent. magka klik gyud ta ana... :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

bwahaha..speaking of gubot ang kwarto...

hinuon...ok ra nko i arrange...basta pasagdan lang ang papel na nagkatag...haha....kai kapoi au cge pangta....

den grabeh au...ang pride...lagpas langit..mao cguro cge ko ipatawag sa akoang nursing director..kai di daw ko muconsulta sa akoa supervisor..sa decision sa amoang unit.

well, how can you consult someone who does not even know anything about the unit.

besides....wa xa gtrain sa amoa unit..so kutob ra xa sa paper work..in terms of patient care..wa na xa labot kai wa xa alam...

pero unfortunately..kay supervisor man xa....kelangan nko assume nga kabalo xa tanan...

haha..pride talking nsad....

matod pa sa amoa nursing director..ako-akohon daw ko...

alangan..kapoi mn agad sa uban nga 48 years pa una muhimo ug move beh!

lsod adjust socially..kai what i want..is what i get jd ang show..

perfectionist ko in a sense...

mao usahay di nko mu agad ug lain!...haha

----------


## riansuzini

i don't like it kay monitored ko even at 24 yo!

----------


## Muerte

pero unsa man ang advantages of being an only child? kasagaran ra man gud reklamo ang nahibaw- an. hehe. sorry.

----------


## catheeyen25

what i dont like sad kay i cant decide on my own...mura pakog dependent sa akong parents about decisions...waaahhh...

----------


## xinevirtucio

> pero unsa man ang advantages of being an only child? kasagaran ra man gud reklamo ang nahibaw- an. hehe. sorry.


haha..advantages?

you learn to stand up for yourself. basing on experience..basta decisions...i make it on my own..mao sad ni ang reason nano ma introuble ko sa work...hahaha

way competensya..sa attention sa parents  :Smiley: 

hatag tanan kelangan.  :Smiley: 

i do not have to fight with anyone over dresses, food and whatever  :Cheesy:

----------


## bloodyrose

Wala kay ka share sa attention.....kung mangayo ka kwarta dako ang ihatag kay ikaw ra man usa...wala kay kailang pa iskwelaon na manghod kay ikaw ra man usa hehehehhe...pero inig ka tiguwang nimo wala sab kay igsuon na mo tabang nimo

----------


## Muerte

> haha..advantages?
> 
> you learn to stand up for yourself. basing on experience..basta  decisions...i make it on my own..mao sad ni ang reason nano ma introuble  ko sa work...hahaha
> 
> way competensya..sa attention sa parents 
> 
> hatag tanan kelangan. 
> 
> i do not have to fight with anyone over dresses, food and whatever





> Wala kay ka share sa attention.....kung mangayo ka kwarta dako ang  ihatag kay ikaw ra man usa...wala kay kailang pa iskwelaon na manghod  kay ikaw ra man usa hehehehhe...


salamat ninyo...it's nice to read something in a happier note for a change.

----------


## Kagami-chan

Hehehe... I recently knew only child ko.....

----------


## AntitaniC

only child d.i ka xine?? 

from the looks based on the first page... 

only child are really stubborn and spoiled...  lol (no offense)

but you seem to cope with it..   your friendly man... ^__^ 

so far base on my observation....  

probably you just try so hard to push people...  coz you say to yourself 

you don't need them. your used to being alone...

btw..  I'm an only son... but I have an older sister...  so that makes me 1/2 related to this thread? lol

----------


## Blackjellybean27

whoa! how are the onlies here? i mishu guys hehe!

----------


## xinevirtucio

the onlies..are doing fine...haha... :Smiley:

----------


## [Avenging PIRANHA]

way lami way igsuon eyys boring kaayo loner kaayo ka ana mas nindot gyud if naay igsuon hehehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

BH: who are u to say so? only child ka? is that based on experience or your assumptions based on the posts here on the thread?

well FYI..being an only child is like a double edged sword. it has it advantages and disadvantages..

and for your information: not all only children are loners. gets?

do not ever...judge an only child..based on what you hardly know!!!

now if you have nothing better to say..you are not welcome here.

although i cannot stop you from posting..but yeah...you might as well use your common sense...

that you posts aren't welcome...

i do not mind being an only child..because i am practically doing well....yes we wish for a brother or a sister sometimes..

but on my part...i'd rather not have one!

----------


## lifebook11

dili ko only pero boring cguro kay 3 ra mo mangaon pirmi, wala ka kaaway, wala ka kadebate, wala ka kaduwa sa balay, wala ka ka ingnan ug jokes and stories nga dili pwede iingon sa mga parents. 

pro on the other hand, solo nimo ang attention and buhong ka sa imo mga luho.

----------


## xinevirtucio

depende sa imo interests....

bored ko usahay..if mahurot na basa mga novels...

if naa..wa ra sad ko paki..nyahaha

----------


## Morcego

napun.an na sad akong knowledge bahin sa only child...mao diay wa mi magkasinabot atong taga leyte..tsk2x

----------


## xinevirtucio

wa paka ka get over nya morcego?hahaha

----------


## Blackjellybean27

Speaking of pride, I always get into trouble with my stupid pride. hehe. and sakit kaau sa heart mag pa ubos promise.  :Sad: 
Recently a supervisor chastised me for a dress code violation, hapit na na tubag ug bonggang bongga. hehe. well actually, i was on a call and then nag samok2x about my dress code churva, ako bitaw gi ingnan what do you want? wait for my call to end. 
LOLz.

----------


## xinevirtucio

> Speaking of pride, I always get into trouble with my stupid pride. hehe. and sakit kaau sa heart mag pa ubos promise. 
> Recently a supervisor chastised me for a dress code violation, hapit na na tubag ug bonggang bongga. hehe. well actually, i was on a call and then nag samok2x about my dress code churva, ako bitaw gi ingnan what do you want? wait for my call to end. 
> LOLz.


i feel you sis...

murag bug at au sa buot ang mag paubos noh..hahaha

----------


## AntitaniC

> BH: who are u to say so? only child ka? is that based on experience or your assumptions based on the posts here on the thread?
> 
> well FYI..being an only child is like a double edged sword. it has it advantages and disadvantages..
> 
> and for your information: not all only children are loners. gets?
> 
> do not ever...judge an only child..based on what you hardly know!!!
> 
> now if you have nothing better to say..you are not welcome here.
> ...


hwaaaa..... ang alta presyon nimu ate......  hehe

----------


## mr.romantic

lisud man cgro og onli child ra ka..coz wala kay ka lalis..wala kay ka away..wala sd kay kaduwa..pero depnde ra man pod cgro ..coz u can find friends..and u can treat them like ur family..

----------


## clarkhkent

para nako murag nindot ni cya kay ikaw ra jud ang i focus sa imo parents ang naka apan lang kay focus sila nmo..so di dayon ka paminyoon...hehehe...nya sige pa jud ka bantayan sa imong mga lihok bsan dako naka....pareha sa ako isa ka frend na gurl...iya papa pulis pa jud...mag uyab2 di ka pamisita sa ilaha ang iyang uyab kay strict si pader...karon 30 years old na siya...aw ni istorya lang....hehehe

may gani na manghuran pa ko...bahala duha ra me kabouk kaysa ako ra guro usa...lelz

----------


## Muerte

naa koy amigo nga only child. okay ra man siya ug disposisyon. mao siguro magkasinabtanay mi kay sige ra man mi ug katawa kung magkuyog mi. hehehe.

----------


## Muerte

> BH: who are u to say so? only child ka? is that based on experience or your assumptions based on the posts here on the thread?
> 
> well FYI..being an only child is like a double edged sword. it has it advantages and disadvantages..
> 
> and for your information: not all only children are loners. gets?
> 
> do not ever...judge an only child..based on what you hardly know!!!
> 
> now if you have nothing better to say..you are not welcome here.
> ...


bisan ang only child walay ikyas, mam. gistereotype na sila as spoiled, loner, maldito/maldita ug iban pa.

----------


## Kagami-chan

> bisan ang only child walay ikyas, mam. gistereotype na sila as spoiled, loner, maldito/maldita ug iban pa.


My cousin is an only child. She does well in her studies and she's a good girl.  :Smiley:  CPA na gani siya karon.  :Wave:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> bisan ang only child walay ikyas, mam. gistereotype na sila as spoiled, loner, maldito/maldita ug iban pa.


in-ana mn jd na...kai tinuod mn sd....

loner tinuod..spoiled...depende sa upbringing..

maldito/ta depende sad....pero talagsa ra ang only child na musugot daug daugon...

----------


## lifebook11

> depende sa imo interests....
> 
> bored ko usahay..if mahurot na basa mga novels...
> 
> if naa..wa ra sad ko paki..nyahaha




bored gali ka, ingna ko maglingaw2x ta. hehe

----------


## farmboy

> i feel you sis...
> 
> murag bug at au sa buot ang mag paubos noh..hahaha


mapaubsanon man ko...hehehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> Speaking of pride, I always get into trouble with my stupid pride. hehe. and sakit kaau sa heart mag pa ubos promise. 
> Recently a supervisor chastised me for a dress code violation, hapit na na tubag ug bonggang bongga. hehe. well actually, i was on a call and then nag samok2x about my dress code churva, ako bitaw gi ingnan what do you want? wait for my call to end. 
> LOLz.


naa na diay ka saudi sis?  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> whoa! how are the onlies here? i mishu guys hehe!


mingaw baya mi nimo diri sis bjb.... :Cheesy:

----------


## Kagami-chan

Mmm... Only Child? I knew I was after... 20years :Huh:  My parents kept it from me... But I heard rumors going around... But I always disregard it because I know I have a sibling. Not until I heard my father say so... But I was closing my eyes, pretending to be asleep...So he didn't know I heard him say that my sibling is...

----------


## rod_x

> Mmm... Only Child? I knew I was after... 20years My parents kept it from me... But I heard rumors going around... But I always disregard it because I know I have a sibling. Not until I heard my father say so... But I was closing my eyes, pretending to be asleep...So he didn't know I heard him say that my sibling is...


ha? aw. i think i get it. 
pero k ra na ui. i don't think u have to change the way u treat ur sibling just because u now know nga...

----------


## Kagami-chan

> ha? aw. i think i get it. 
> pero k ra na ui. i don't think u have to change the way u treat ur sibling just because u now know nga...


Mao lagi bro. Mao diay iya name is Moses. My aunt explained to me why in ana iya name... According sad daw sa story ni Moses. Name pa gani niya... hint na diay to! 

I feel a bit sad for my brother. Wala man gyud nausab bisan unsa pa siya kalagot  ang batasan usahay... I still treat him as my brother.  :Sad:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> mapaubsanon man ko...hehehe


lain mana na ubos daddy farmboy!

----------


## Tre

laay pud oi wla kay kasultian sa problema..

----------


## xinevirtucio

luom2x ang show sa mga only child...

sunod mahibaw-an nibuto na..lupig pay bulkan  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> laay pud oi wla kay kasultian sa problema..


i am used to living in a world i create for me. all the hurts and pains i got in the real world are my companions in my own world. it takes a very different but deeper meaning when an only child says, "i am used to pain". 

i, for one let out some of the pressure here at istorya, behind the cloak of anonymity, but mostly the rest of the emotions are contained within....till they reach flash point.

----------


## xinevirtucio

I carry my problems like a suit of armor.

when an only child says. i can handle this on my own. trust him or her because she can.

----------


## xinevirtucio

you never judge an only child by how he or she looks.

there is more than one layer when it comes to their personality.

----------


## Kagami-chan

> you never judge an only child by how he or she looks.
> 
> there is more than one layer when it comes to their personality.


totally agree  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## catheeyen25

ako kay only child man gyud ko..wonder lang ko if it would be hard for my parents to let me go when i wanna get married? hehehehe! naka think lang ko, what do u think guys? easy ba or dali raba maka let go nato ang atong parents if mag minyo nata? i wonder lang  :Sad:

----------


## Kagami-chan

> ako kay only child man gyud ko..wonder lang ko if it would be hard for my parents to let me go when i wanna get married? hehehehe! naka think lang ko, what do u think guys? easy ba or dali raba maka let go nato ang atong parents if mag minyo nata? i wonder lang


Para nako sis, it's never easy to let go of your child... You took good care of her for years even when she was still in the womb. And as a mother, it's like a part of you is taken away from you... But masabtan raman sad na sa parents kay that's how they were man sad. Pero as an only child, of course they want nothing more but the best for their precious one.  :Smiley:

----------


## catheeyen25

> Para nako sis, it's never easy to let go of your child... You took good care of her for years even when she was still in the womb. And as a mother, it's like a part of you is taken away from you... But masabtan raman sad na sa parents kay that's how they were man sad. Pero as an only child, of course they want nothing more but the best for their precious one.


yah i know...naka wonder lang ko...kay only child raman gud ko..pero my parents are very supportive raman sad nako..and hope if the time comes nga gusto ko mag minyo, mu support gihapon sila.. heheheh!

----------


## Kagami-chan

> yah i know...naka wonder lang ko...kay only child raman gud ko..pero my parents are very supportive raman sad nako..and hope if the time comes nga gusto ko mag minyo, mu support gihapon sila.. heheheh!


Then just be vocal about what you feel about it...  :Smiley:  Let them know your plans and maybe mu support gyud sila nimo.  :Smiley:  Pinalangga baya. hehe.

----------


## catheeyen25

> Then just be vocal about what you feel about it...  Let them know your plans and maybe mu support gyud sila nimo.  Pinalangga baya. hehe.


heheheheh! lageh...but unya nalang na oie..di paman sad ko mag minyo...heheheh!

----------


## Muerte

> you never judge an only child by how he or she looks.
> 
> there is more than one layer when it comes to their personality.


basta dili lang more than one personality. :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> basta dili lang more than one personality.


lisod na ng more than one personality.

multi personality disorder nata ana.. :Smiley: 

bitaw.sahay lisod sabton ang only child  :Smiley: 

mura puzzle way kahumanan  :Cheesy:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> lisod na ng more than one personality.
> 
> multi personality disorder nata ana..
> 
> bitaw.sahay lisod sabton ang only child 
> 
> mura puzzle way kahumanan


mao jud. kng c mama pa, stay away nalng from her (meaning me) kng gi sapot. hahahaha  :Cheesy: 
ingon mama, kalit lang daw ko sapoton. toinks!

----------


## Muerte

naa may joke(dala tinuod) bahin ani. when ever someone is acting like a prima donna, ingnon dayon, "You must be an only child." :Smiley:

----------


## catheeyen25

^ tinuod...but i was never a primadonna... kato rang bata pako pero karon nga nagkadako nah, wala nah...kay not at all times nga mahatag nila tanan akong gusto...di man sad mi dato...

----------


## heisenberg69

only child... nindot ni nga thread na... ka relate ko diri..... nindot only child basta imo parents stable...i mean naay work... if sama nako nga wala lisod siya at start but exciting....maningkamot man kag maau tungod sa kawad-on sa life....

----------


## elf

boring jud & faet pa jud kaau kai wla jud kai ka share.ran sa tanan as in faet jud imo ug ikaw ang tanan....mas nice jud ug naa kai brothers & sisters....

----------


## xtianubec

Oi! Only Child pud ko.hehe
Nice one TS...ni post man ko diri sa una kaso naka limot ko ug share sa ako experience 

Una sa tanan
I would like to thank my parents kay wala ko nila gipadako na spoiled brat.
Strict ako parents...thats why murag nasulod na nako sa akong system na dili dyud ko mag vices.
mao nang hangtod karon dili ko mo smoke ug mo inom. Mo inum pero 1 shot lang para alcohol lang sa lawas. Dili sad ko laagan tungod rapud sa ako parents. 


Elem days nako kay pirmi lang ko naa sa balay
wala koi kaduwa...dili ko sugtan ug gawas2x 
ang ako ra dyud na kaduwa kay akong cousin na only child pud
3 years ang among gap niya. Sige ra dyud ko tan-aw cartoons ug anime adto

HS days, 
dili ko sugtan ni Mama na mugamit sa stove kay basin muboto =))
pero nag ginahi ko ug ulo. 4th year HS rako nakat-on ug lung ag ug rice.
Thats the time na mag sige nako ug experiment ug klase2x na luto kay sige man ko ug tan-aw 
ni Mama

wala pud ko sugti niya na mo apil ug JS Prom, kay daw kuno, gabii na mahuman nya kuyaw kuno kaayo. hahayz

gikasab-an ko na naabot ko ug 6pm sa balay. Gi syagitan ko in front sa gate. NGANONG KARON PAMAN KA NA ULI!!!!!!!!!!

College years,
kani kay okey2x na si Mama
once  or twice a year ra tingali ko makalaag na ma uli ko sa balay ug 1pm
kay ganahan mo tan-aw ug gigs labi na kung URBANDUB. hehe

ani pud na time na pwede nako maka laag2x pero akong dyung e limit to 10pm kay magbalaka na silang Mama. or kung malapas man gani. Mo txt ko...

so far, naanad na sila nako pero naa pa dyuy times na babyhon ka.  :Cheesy: 


continue lang nako next time kay mag luto sa ko.hehe

----------


## xinevirtucio

xtian: ngkatawa ko nagbasa sa imng post kai mura rakog nagbasa sa akoang kaagi.

kana jung xagitan kag DIINKA...or NGANO KARON PAKA...makatwa jd ko kai ana sad jd c mama..

until now ana ghapon...pero text nlng di na musyagit.

bisan mag 25 nko mura ghapon ug baby...cge nalang...hehehe...

malipayon ra sad ko nag inusara...wai labad sa ulo..way suya2x..hehe..

pero di ko laki sa layaw..like karon..nangandoy intawn kog HTC wildfire...ngtigom2x pa intawn ko..hahaha

----------


## xtianubec

> xtian: ngkatawa ko nagbasa sa imng post kai mura rakog nagbasa sa akoang kaagi.
> 
> kana jung xagitan kag DIINKA...or NGANO KARON PAKA...makatwa jd ko kai ana sad jd c mama..
> 
> until now ana ghapon...pero text nlng di na musyagit.
> 
> bisan mag 25 nko mura ghapon ug baby...cge nalang...hehehe...
> 
> malipayon ra sad ko nag inusara...wai labad sa ulo..way suya2x..hehe..
> ...


lol! HTC wildfire! simanga....
financially stable dyud diay mo TS hehe...
anyways, Salamat sa pag basa fellow Only Child  :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

dli.

naningkamot intawn ko..kai di ko kabasta2x pangayo kai ingon ko WAY KWARTA...haha...

ani jd ning mga only child..maningkamot..kai kaugalingon ra intawn ang masaligan.

----------


## catheeyen25

sa ako sad noh kay strict sad gyud akong parents...pag bata nako naa ko ganahan nga duwaan di gyud ko mapalitan kay lisod paman mi sa money ato nga time kay sayo lageh naminyo akong mama ug papa so nag cope pa sila financially...naa man gani ko gusto nga toy kay dugay pa mahatag..tsk tsk..maka gawas ko sa amoa pero dili pwede mag dugay...

pag elementary nako hangtod pag graduate nako ug elementary kay kuhaon gyud ko pirmi sa akong lola..until grade 4 diay ko ato iya ko kuhaon...and then pag grade 5 to 6 na kay nag carpool nako...

pag highschool nako kay carpool gihapon nya makalaag ko kuyog friends pero until 3pm ra gyud ko... mga 3rd yr and 4th yr highschool nako kay naka uyab ko pero wala kabalo akong papa...close mi sa akong mom so ok ra siya...pero studies first gihapon...tungod nga sige kog carpool kay 3rd highschool pa tawn ko naka try sakay ug jeep nga ako ra with friends...hahaha! nya sa school kay basta mag cooking mi kay ganahan kaau ko..willing kaau mu learn..kay kung sa balay ko mag luto kay bantayan ko sa akong lola pirmi! haiz! kalagot kaau...nya mu end up di gihapon ko maka luto kay pulihan dayon ko niya...

pag college nko, arang2x nah maka laag ko pero kung madugay man gani mananghid gyud nya mag sulti...pero ok raman kaau akong parents nga nagka uyab mi sa akong bf karon kay same2x raman mi ug subdivision sauna so safe gyud ko...pero ang pagka stricta sa akong parents naa gihapon until now...hehehehe! pero ok ra kay i know they care man sad...

nindot ang only child kay walay kontra..hehehehe! then babyhon gyud kaau ko so naanad nalang sad ko nga ing-ana ko bisan sa akong bf...hahahaha!

----------


## Kagami-chan

Waah... same here... strict kaayo akong parents. Dili gud ko nila pagawson sa gate. Kung mu lakaw sa mall, naay chaperon until ni college nalang... Lagot kaayo ko sa in ana nga treatment kay feel nako ila ko gi control (I don't want to be controlled)... 

Resulta? Kung ako ra usa mu lakaw... Mag korog kung naa sa public.... Paranoid usahay. Kay ambi gi bantayan sa mga taw ang kada lihok... Maayo gani dili na kaayo ko in ana karon.

I understood raman sad ngano nag in ato sila pag gamay nako... I guess in ana lang gyud ang parents especially they're protecting their child. Masobraan and they didn't even know that.

----------


## farmboy

wow, taas na lageh giabot ang thread sa mga onlies hehe  :Cheesy: 

both genders, very similar ang ato experiences gyud diay. 

unsa kaha kung ang both husband and wife were onlies...then ila anak only pud? just wondering unsay resulta.

----------


## Blackjellybean27

When i was living with my dad (coz separated parents ko), i lived the good life. hehe. i can do anything, go anywhere as long as mananghid lang jud ko niya. ang point nya, as long as i know my limitations ok lang jud bisan asa ko. then when i was 18 he moved to cagayan and i had to stay with my mother. less than a year later, i got pregnant. hahaha. my mom was sooooo strict. i couldnt see my bf as often as i wanted, unlike when i was with my popsie.. toinks, tago2x ang show. mao to na preggers nalng. sigh!

----------


## rAiNe_

dili ko only child but manghod nako lalaki..
na butang ra gihapon nga wa ko kakumpetensya kay di man babae akong manghod
mura ra japon only child ui, wa man ko lain masultihan ako probs, di man pwede sa ako bro kay di ka relate..
pero im fond of mingling with others, make friends. mao nang eventually naa ra jud ko ma storyahan..

sakto jud nga ingon ana nga himuon kang baby, hantod karon, out man kog 5am, usually 6am naa nako amoa, if 7am na gani wa pako, text dayon na akong mama, asa na diay ka? pag ka nalang jud..
or if morning shift ko 5 am ako work, ihatod pako sa kong mamag papa..

anyway di man mi datu so tinuod jud nga if only child ka, maningkamot jud ka, bsan pag datu ka bsta only child ka ningkamot sad jud ka.

----------


## stiLLfrEE

naa raman diay neh nga thread! haha

feel nq kay boring akong life usahay sa balay kay walay makalingawan ug istorya....
malipay nlng ko ug naay movisit nga mga cuzins nq sa balay! tagay ginagmay ug chika2x! haha

mao ng usahay mangita ko ug malingaw ko sa gawas para dli ma boring!  :cool: 

kudos sa tanan mga only sons and daughters!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## maddox_pitt

> unsa man inyong gbati nga kamo rang usa
> 
> nga wa moy igsuon?


di man ko only child... pero only girl ko haha
bitaw, bisag nakoy igsuon na laki mura ra sad ug wala.... 
it was only this yr na nagipon na sad mi ug house... 
anyways, being home alone most of the time..uhmn.. nakakalungkot pero i've gotten used to it...

----------


## walker

only child loves to walk alone..care to join?

----------


## walker

> When i was living with my dad (coz separated parents ko), i lived the good life. hehe. i can do anything, go anywhere as long as mananghid lang jud ko niya. ang point nya, as long as i know my limitations ok lang jud bisan asa ko. then when i was 18 he moved to cagayan and i had to stay with my mother. less than a year later, i got pregnant. hahaha. my mom was sooooo strict. i couldnt see my bf as often as i wanted, unlike when i was with my popsie.. toinks, tago2x ang show. mao to na preggers nalng. sigh!


it is like a rubber band sis. if one is given enough stretch, we are aware of our limits, we become the captain of our ships. pero kung super stretch gani as in super strict parent, one tends to fight back subconsciously... :Cheesy:

----------


## catheeyen25

^ako join ko.. heheheh...

ako nga only child kay di ko ganahan pugson... i dont know if ing-ana ba sad ang ubang only child..

like sauna pag bata nako, di pako ganahan mu kaon kay busog pa lage..nihilak gyud ko kay gipugos

ko ug pakaon..so ing-ana sad ko ron..bisan kinsa mupugos nako labi na di ko gahanan kay mag lagot 

gyud ko...i dont know if ang uban onlies.

----------


## walker

taas taas na man jud ni..list nato mga onlies beh...sign up pls hehe  :Wave:

----------


## catheeyen25

mga onlines:

1. catheeyen25

----------


## stiLLfrEE

mga onlies:

1. catheeyen25
2. stiLLfrEE  :Tongue:

----------


## stiLLfrEE

usahay maka-huna2x ko ug dautan sa balay mao ng mogawas pra dli makahimo ug dautan!  :Cheesy:   :2funny:

----------


## xinevirtucio

mga onlies:

1. catheeyen25
2. stiLLfrEE  :Tongue: 
3. xinevirtucio  :Cheesy: 

ako na only child kung di ganahan..di jd ganahan..kung di tagdon..d sad mutagad..

dali ra au ko mainit anang joke nga pagamayay sa utok..hahaha

----------


## xtianubec

mga onlies

1. catheeyen25
2. stiLLfrEE  :tongue: 
3. xinevirtucio  :cheesy: 
4.
5.
6.
7. 
8.
9.
10. xtianubec XD (diri lang ko kay mao ni ako birthday :Smiley:  )

----------


## Blackjellybean27

mga onlies

1. catheeyen25
2. stiLLfrEE  :tongue: 
3. xinevirtucio  :cheesy: 
4.
5.
6.
7. blackjellybean27  :Thumbs Up: 
8.
9.
10. xtianubec XD (diri lang ko kay mao ni ako birthday :smiley:  )

----------


## HeartStops

mga onlies

1. catheeyen25
2. stiLLfrEE  :tongue: 
3. xinevirtucio  :cheesy: 
4.
5.
6.
7. blackjellybean27  :Thumbs Up: 
8. Heartstops.......  :Cheesy: 
9.
10. xtianubec XD (diri lang ko kay mao ni ako birthday :smiley:  

 :Tongue:

----------


## catheeyen25

^^asa naman ang ubang onlies...lista namo.. heheheheh!!!

----------


## Kagami-chan

mga onlies

1. catheeyen25
2. stiLLfrEE  :tongue: 
3. xinevirtucio  :cheesy: 
4.
5.
6.
7. blackjellybean27  :Thumbs Up: 
8. Heartstops.......  :cheesy: 
9.
10. xtianubec XD (diri lang ko kay mao ni ako birthday :smiley:  
11. Kagami-chan (diri lang ko kay late naman ko naka hibaw nga only diay ko hehe..)

----------


## walker

> mga onlies
> 
> 1. catheeyen25
> 2. stiLLfrEE 
> 3. xinevirtucio 
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7. blackjellybean27 
> ...


its my fav number hehehe

----------


## xinevirtucio

galat-ang lat-ang mani cla..hahaha....unsa man inyo xmas plans mga onlies :Huh:

----------


## catheeyen25

mao gyud..ayaw mu pag lat-ang2x guys... ako christmas plan kay sa house ra gyud...

----------


## farmboy

> galat-ang lat-ang mani cla..hahaha....unsa man inyo xmas plans mga onlies


unique gyud mga onlies oi...fill in da blanks man lista hehe.  :Wave: 

apil ko beh...hehehe

----------


## farmboy

> mga onlies
> 
> 1. catheeyen25
> 2. stiLLfrEE 
> 3. xinevirtucio 
> 4. 
> 5.
> 6.
> 7. blackjellybean27 
> ...


add lang ko hehehe

----------


## Kagami-chan

> add lang ko hehehe


Hehe! Wala nimo naapil si walker.

----------


## catheeyen25

kinsa tong mga newbies fill up lang sa 4 to 6.. hehehe...para hapsay tan-awon...heheheh

----------


## stiLLfrEE

meyng gabie mga ka berks!  :Tongue:

----------


## catheeyen25

good evening sad stillFree...

----------


## xinevirtucio

ai...hapit na pasko....wee..excited ko..haha

mura kog bata ani dah  :Smiley: 

ganahan au kog pasko ai..


pero d na same ang feeling sauna  :Sad:

----------


## farmboy

@sis xine: ikaw man jud ang TS ani, kindly make the official list nato mga onlies. ..starting wid you. para didto lang ta add, kana way lat ang bah...suggestion lang. 

daghan man diay ta diri noh? hapi to belong...advance merry christmas to all...just in case hehe  :Wave:

----------


## xtianubec

> @sis xine: ikaw man jud ang TS ani, kindly make the official list nato mga onlies. ..starting wid you. para didto lang ta add, kana way lat ang bah...suggestion lang. 
> 
> daghan man diay ta diri noh? hapi to belong...advance merry christmas to all...just in case hehe


I second to that bro...
nindot unta si Xine ang mag una2x ani...hehe
 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## xinevirtucio

mghimo kog list cge go...

please refer to page one  :Smiley:

----------


## catheeyen25

mag list nasad.. hehehe...

----------


## dcshoeboy

mga gwapa man diay ning mga onlies diria..

----------


## farmboy

> unsa man inyong gbati nga kamo rang usa
> 
> nga wa moy igsuon? 
> 
> Official listing sa mga istoryans na onlies 
> 
> yaw mo lat-ang2x hap 
> 
> 1. xinevirtucio 
> ...


add na mo guys... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## farmboy

> mga gwapa man diay ning mga onlies diria..


gwapo pud bro ang uban hehehe  :cool:

----------


## catheeyen25

> unsa man inyong gbati nga kamo rang usa
> 
> nga wa moy igsuon? 
> 
> Official listing sa mga istoryans na onlies 
> 
> yaw mo lat-ang2x hap 
> 
> 1. xinevirtucio 
> ...


number 3 gyud ko..ayaw mu lat-ang...

----------


## catheeyen25

> mga gwapa man diay ning mga onlies diria..


gwapo ug gwapa ang mga onlies gyud... heheheh! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## walker

> gwapo ug gwapa ang mga onlies gyud... heheheh!


unsay result kong magka uyab ang mga onlie? hehehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## Jaggernought

Very well provided ang mga onlies.

----------


## walker

> unsa man inyong gbati nga kamo rang usa
> 
> nga wa moy igsuon? 
> 
> Official listing sa mga istoryans na onlies 
> 
> yaw mo lat-ang2x hap 
> 
> 1. xinevirtucio 
> ...


yehey...no4  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## stiLLfrEE

_1. xinevirtucio 
2. farmboy
3. catheeyen25
4. walker
5. stiLLfrEE
6.
7.
8.
9.
10._

----------


## xinevirtucio

go lista pa mga onlies..hehe... :Cheesy:

----------


## stiLLfrEE

morning onlies  :Wave: 

we got a little world of our own! <----- mura man ug kanta sa westlife  :2funny:

----------


## catheeyen25

yah...we got a little world of our own gyud... heheheheh!!!

----------


## farmboy

a lil bit early but advance merry christmas to you dear onlies... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## xinevirtucio

mga onlies,

describe the event wherein grabe na jd kaau inyo kasuko...kanang murag mag super saiyan namo sa kalagot  :Smiley:

----------


## Kagami-chan

> mga onlies,
> 
> describe the event wherein grabe na jd kaau inyo kasuko...kanang murag mag super saiyan namo sa kalagot


Hahaha! Ni gawas akong EBIL AY... nyahaha...

----------


## catheeyen25

> mga onlies,
> 
> describe the event wherein grabe na jd kaau inyo kasuko...kanang murag mag super saiyan namo sa kalagot


naa man ta to..nakalimot lang gyud ko... heheheh! ako sang i remember...

----------


## HeartStops

nakalimot nako.. pero once na mag super sayan ko mawagtang ko sa maayong boot. makahinayak  :Cheesy:

----------


## HeartStops

_1. xinevirtucio 
2. farmboy
3. catheeyen25
4. walker
5. stiLLfrEE
6. Heartstops
7.
8.
9.
10._

----------


## xinevirtucio

hahaha..bulaboga doh...

mgka super strength lageh ko..haha...kamo :Huh:

----------


## stiLLfrEE

ako kay, maalsa nko ang dli unta maalsa tungod sa kasuko!  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

SF: same ras akoa..super strength!

----------


## Kagami-chan

_1. xinevirtucio 
2. farmboy
3. catheeyen25
4. walker
5. stiLLfrEE
6. Heartstops
7. Kagami-chan
8.
9.
10._

Seben!!!  :Cheesy:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> mga onlies,
> 
> describe the event wherein grabe na jd kaau inyo kasuko...kanang murag mag super saiyan namo sa kalagot


threw my cellphone directly sa aquarium full of fishes hehehehe. buak ang show!  :Cheesy: 
wala pa ko na satisfy, buak ang show pod ng mga stuff sa dresser: perfumes, colognes, etc etc.
aghhhhh!

----------


## Blackjellybean27

. xinevirtucio 
2. farmboy
3. catheeyen25
4. walker
5. stiLLfrEE
6. Heartstops
7. Kagami-chan
8. BJB27
9.
10.

----------


## tophat

> 1. xinevirtucio 
> 2. farmboy
> 3. catheeyen25
> 4. walker
> 5. stiLLfrEE
> 6. Heartstops
> 7. Kagami-chan
> 8. BJB27
> 9. TopHat
> 10.


my lucky number nine... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## tophat

> mga onlies,
> 
> describe the event wherein grabe na jd kaau inyo kasuko...kanang murag mag super saiyan namo sa kalagot


ako gidukdok ug martilyo ang ako watch....waahhh  :Confused: 

and thats not the worst pa gani...

----------


## xtianubec

1. xinevirtucio 
2. farmboy
3. catheeyen25
4. walker
5. stiLLfrEE
6. Heartstops
7. Kagami-chan
8. BJB27
9. TopHat
10.xtianubec

----------


## catheeyen25

naabot na ug 10...hopefully ma addan pa... :Smiley:

----------


## keroberose

1. xinevirtucio 
2. farmboy
3. catheeyen25
4. walker
5. stiLLfrEE
6. Heartstops
7. Kagami-chan
8. BJB27
9. TopHat
10.xtianubec
11.keroberose

----------


## tophat

wow...eleven na man diay. hehe

----------


## catheeyen25

asa naman ang ubang onlies... hehehehe!

----------


## stiLLfrEE

11 nman lgeh tah kabuok! mag ONLIES EB nya tah!  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

eb eb :Huh:   :Smiley:

----------


## stiLLfrEE

Organizer kay c xine!  :Tongue:

----------


## xinevirtucio

mao ka SF ako daun..hahaha....completoha sa lista  :Cheesy:

----------


## tophat

> eb eb


ay..shy man ko...waaahhhh :Wink:

----------


## Kagami-chan

Hehe... Hello sa mga fellow onlies! ^_^

----------


## catheeyen25

hello everyone!! paging all onlies here, lista namo..hehehehe!!

----------


## xinevirtucio

tophat: uso day ng shy :Huh: hahaha

----------


## catheeyen25

@xine: uso mulang..uso man gani na nako...hheheheh!

----------


## stiLLfrEE

nya mag EB gyud ta aneh? next year nlng cguro!  :cool:

----------


## Kagami-chan

ammm... if you don't mind.. unsa nang EB?

----------


## walker

> @xine: uso mulang..uso man gani na nako...hheheheh!


hala oi...shy pud ko ra ba  :Wave Cry:

----------


## xinevirtucio

towiwing  :Smiley: 

hahaha..puro ta shy aneh..aw..di man ko shy daw....toink...

wahaha....

next year nalang oi..busy au ron december dah  :Cheesy:

----------


## stiLLfrEE

> ammm... if you don't mind.. unsa nang EB?


EB stands for Eye Ball!  :Cheesy:

----------


## food.vulture

apil ko sa mga 'the only'.. 
ang nakapait gyud kay ikaw ra bantayan pirmi sa ginikanan.. hehe

----------


## HeartStops

bwahahha. morning mga onlies

----------


## Kagami-chan

Awwww..... thanks stiLLfrEE.  :Smiley:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

mErry christmas Onlies!

EB EB EB!!

wala na uso shy shy! hehhee

----------


## dark_phoenix

Being an only child is no fun at all.  :Sad:  I really want to have an older brother.

----------


## catheeyen25

Merry Christmas to my fellow onlies!!  :Smiley:  :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

Merry Christmas mga ONLIES  :Cheesy:

----------


## walker

malipayong pasko to my sis n bro onlies...

----------


## Kagami-chan

Merry Christmas to everyone! ^_^

----------


## joeyx2000

i hate it...feel nako wala ko na belong..paets

----------


## walker

new onlies pls update our list here:
https://www.istorya.net/forums/family...-child-30.html
 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## catheeyen25

wala man ma pun-an atong lista  :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> new onlies pls update our list here:
> https://www.istorya.net/forums/family...-child-30.html


please list yourself sa mga bag-ong nipatim-aw na onlies..hehehe  :Smiley: 

kai mag EB daw tah...patas-anay tag ka SHY  :Cheesy:

----------


## catheeyen25

> please list yourself sa mga bag-ong nipatim-aw na onlies..hehehe 
> 
> kai mag EB daw tah...patas-anay tag ka SHY


daog nako ana xine!hahahaha! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## walker

Extremely Berry shy ra ba jud ko...hehehe
pede ikuyog ako dear lab?

----------


## rod_x

apil ko!

1. xinevirtucio 
2. farmboy
3. catheeyen25
4. walker
5. stiLLfrEE
6. Heartstops
7. Kagami-chan
8. BJB27
9. TopHat
10.xtianubec
11.keroberose
12.rod_x

----------


## stiLLfrEE

next year nlang ta mag EB ha? hehe

----------


## xinevirtucio

SF: next year btw..hahahaha

----------


## jangska

murag mas pabor ka kay kung naa ka nahan ipapalit palitan daun ka kay ikaw ra isa..

----------


## Blackjellybean27

EB EB EB! hehehe! klaro kaau bagag nawong ko. :P

----------


## Kagami-chan

Wow, 12 na nga onlies.  :Smiley:

----------


## joeyx2000

Certified only child here...bati ang only child...

----------


## joeyx2000

palista ko..hehe

1. xinevirtucio 
2. farmboy
3. catheeyen25
4. walker
5. stiLLfrEE
6. Heartstops
7. Kagami-chan
8. BJB27
9. TopHat
10.xtianubec
11.keroberose
12.rod_x 
13. joeyx2000

----------


## xinevirtucio

oist..mag organize unya tag EB nnyo  :Cheesy:  hehehe  :Cheesy:  awon tag magkarambola ba ta..hahaha  :Cheesy:  manggawas ning mga shyness ron  :Cheesy:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> oist..mag organize unya tag EB nnyo  hehehe  awon tag magkarambola ba ta..hahaha  manggawas ning mga shyness ron


i think everybody wants to be organizer?! hehehe. onlies baya ni. LOL  :Cheesy:

----------


## HeartStops

morning morning!!  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

haha..ai ok ra nko lain mag organize..di mn gd ko taga city  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

C kinsa may movolunteer dha ug organize :Huh:  :Smiley:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

i'm in the city, i can volunteer. hehehehe :P any suggestions guys?

----------


## Muerte

pwede magapilapil bisan dili only child? hehe

----------


## xinevirtucio

hahaha..wala pay official organizer...hehehe... :Smiley:

----------


## walker

wow..13 on da list. karambola sa mga onlies hehehe

----------


## walker

> pwede magapilapil bisan dili only child? hehe


good question brad... hey fellow sis n bro onlies...answer ni daw... :Lipsrsealed:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> pwede magapilapil bisan dili only child? hehe


hmmm i know na how you can be part of this! =)

get a gf or wife na only, then you can be part of this na! wheehehehehe!  :Cheesy:

----------


## tophat

> hmmm i know na how you can be part of this! =)
> 
> get a gf or wife na only, then you can be part of this na! wheehehehehe!


a very wise suggestion. +4000  :Smiley:

----------


## rod_x

ang EB, ano na? aw. hehe.

----------


## xinevirtucio

rod: wala pa official organizer  :Cheesy:  hahahaha

----------


## rod_x

ow. cge. i'll wait. hehe. or pwede ra pod mag.brainstorming ta or mg.post ug suggestions then mag.vote daun or something. 

desisido. haha.

----------


## walker

my onlie family... i feel so low... so alone.

----------


## MissG

Ok lang walay samok

----------


## THE KID

mingaw...wa koy kontra og siningkahay............

----------


## tamse

pwd ilista nko ako miga?  :Cheesy:

----------


## BanshEe

ma spoiled.. 
kay ila tanan attention.. 

pero ganahan tana ko ing.ana.. 
 :Smiley:

----------


## catheeyen25

^^di lage ko spoiled  :Smiley:

----------


## Kagami-chan

> ^^di lage ko spoiled


I think ang being spoiled kay depende rana sa taw.  :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

di sad lage ko spoiled...Obsessive Compulsive lang...hahaha

wa man ko g-anad ug ATM oi..as in Ay Ta Ma  :Cheesy:

----------


## Kagami-chan

> di sad lage ko spoiled...Obsessive Compulsive lang...hahaha
> 
> wa man ko g-anad ug ATM oi..as in Ay Ta Ma


Hehe.. Gi anad ko pero eventually naka realize rasad ko nga dili maayo. :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

di man pareho sa uban na if itikangkang ang kamot idunol daun ni mama ang gusto...

mas spoiled pa gali siguro ng uban dha maski naa igsuon  :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

hello my family of onlies.. its been a long while. daghan na lageh ta diri...

@sis xine & bjb: im broken tonyt. its finally over. waahhh

----------


## xinevirtucio

daddy farmboy:

i dunno what to say....

well...frankly speaking...i have mixed emotions towards your news...

i feel sad...because now you have a broken heart....and we all know how emotional onlies can become...

but i am also relieved....hmmmm....

grieve daddy farmboy....soon you will turn a new leaf... :Cheesy:  charmos.com  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

wow..thats a new website baby xine...hehehe

yeah..grieving as such a word..huhuhu 
we onlies grieve hard and deep...and i am in it right now...alone. wahhh..

but ive overcome two cardio's diagnosis...one was st luke trained pa...goshhhh

----------


## xinevirtucio

@daddy farmboy: nah..mao nana ron..imong heart..literally broken?

it's time to turn all the negative energy into something positive  :Smiley: 

 :Smiley:  di ka mushare sa details?hehehe  :Smiley:

----------


## cassiopeia

Ok ra. I'm an only child and my mom and dad's already got families of their own. hahaha but its ok. i dont really care anymore since they never wanted me in the first place.

----------


## catheeyen25

> I think ang being spoiled kay depende rana sa taw.


ya depende ra sad na sa tao...






> di sad lage ko spoiled...Obsessive Compulsive lang...hahaha
> 
> wa man ko g-anad ug ATM oi..as in Ay Ta Ma


kuyawa sad anag Obsessive Compulsive oie....hehehehe!

----------


## kuyabog

> Ok ra. I'm an only child and my mom and dad's already got families of their own. hahaha but its ok. i dont really care anymore since they never wanted me in the first place.


there is always a reason why we are born into a particular set of parents.

----------


## Muerte

> hmmm i know na how you can be part of this! =)
> 
> get a gf or wife na only, then you can be part of this na! wheehehehehe!


ayaw sa nang wife, uy. hehe. and i wonder where i can find a sensible woman who i can bring with me kung naa man gani party sa mga onlies.

----------


## xinevirtucio

onliessss...unsa nay balita nnyo  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

^^ baby xine..me is complicated but happy like a lighthouse keeper i guess..  :Wink:

----------


## lovelygirl

Only child ko ky adopted raman sad ko..hehehe

----------


## d!orj

only child kos side sa akong ermat ug erpat,,  :Smiley:

----------


## xtianubec

> only child kos side sa akong ermat ug erpat,,


hala nag anam nata ug ka puno....AYUS! 
btw, unsay pasabot nimo na side sa imong papa ug mama? wala ko ka g..hehe


mga fellow onlies ipadayun ninyo ang list...
1. xinevirtucio 
2. farmboy
3. catheeyen25
4. walker
5. stiLLfrEE
6. Heartstops
7. Kagami-chan
8. BJB27
9. TopHat
10.xtianubec
11.keroberose
12.rod_x 
13. joeyx2000

----------


## xinevirtucio

lista pa onlies...onsa inyo gkabusyhan ron :Huh:

----------


## xinevirtucio

Question: Mga Onlies...attention seeker mo?like mangita jud mog paagi para ang attention ara nnyo?hehehehe...

beh..lamdagan nato ang mga taw onlies  :Cheesy:

----------


## walker

NO... i prefer to be the insignificant one.. the unknown..

but i speak my mind if need be. .dont care much if attention is on me.

----------


## xinevirtucio

i agree with you walker...i choose to be the shadow..hahaha..the background....but i will lash out when i have to  :Cheesy:

----------


## Kagami-chan

> Question: Mga Onlies...attention seeker mo?like mangita jud mog paagi para ang attention ara nnyo?hehehehe...
> 
> beh..lamdagan nato ang mga taw onlies


No, prefer to I observe.... To listen. ^_^ 

Because in that way, I learn. There are too many things in this world that surely will help you if you just open your mind to it.

----------


## Monmyhand

NO, i am not comfortable with attention.

pahipi ra ko sa daplin. 

i have been alone all my life.

----------


## Blackjellybean27

I super miss you onlies! hehehe! was busy busy at work, i can only post like two posts at a time. kawat2x moments. did ya know i stopped working at my previous job again coz g sapot na pod ko to the next level. sigh! well, okay, this time it aint my fault na im being maldita i swear!!  :Cheesy:  hehe!
on the subject of seeking attention, er, attention seeks me, not the other way around hahaha!
hey what about our onlies EB? i wish we can do it soooonest! so excited to see you guys  :Cheesy:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> hello my family of onlies.. its been a long while. daghan na lageh ta diri...
> 
> @sis xine & bjb: im broken tonyt. its finally over. waahhh


seriously?! hmmmm well sad to know that. but uhmmm xine's right, it's good it's over... 
there's only one way to celebrate: TAGAY! hahahaha just kidding daddy.. just cheering you up  :wink: 

@xianubec - i think she meant that her dad or mom might have other kids aside from her.. like basin daddy niya naay lain na asawa or something like that... hehehe. i think mao na pasabot niya. er, i hope. hehehehe.

----------


## xinevirtucio

bjb: ngkachat ming daddy farmboy...he said...nagbalik cla..wahehehe....way klaro nis daddy...wahehehe  :Cheesy: 

lage..busy mode au...mga peeps...

ako busy mode sad..kai murag tamtaginting jd akoa gasto aneh..kai aka pet dog..iundergo ug surgery..nag hernia mn xa  :Sad:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

@xine - waaaaH! daddy jud oh... hehehe! i got online last time and unfortunately i was busy bee at work wala ko na tiwas chika k daddy. :P
poor doggie huhuhuhu.. when surgery niya?

----------


## xinevirtucio

:Sad:  wuoy jd...

thursday or friday bjb..i assess paman xa thursday..di raba ni xa ganahan ug travel...

den sa r. landon na vet clinic namo xa pa operahan....

nya minglanilla amo.

----------


## Blackjellybean27

oh no! kalayo for the poor doggie. but i hope she gets better soon. aw wait she? hehe. basin he, sorry my bad. :P

btw, here's why i quit my last job
https://www.istorya.net/forums/career...d-of-boss.html

----------


## xinevirtucio

> oh no! kalayo for the poor doggie. but i hope she gets better soon. aw wait she? hehe. basin he, sorry my bad. :P
> 
> btw, here's why i quit my last job
> https://www.istorya.net/forums/career...d-of-boss.html


he xa sis  :Smiley: 

hehehe  :Smiley:

----------


## Kagami-chan

> wuoy jd...
> 
> thursday or friday bjb..i assess paman xa thursday..di raba ni xa ganahan ug travel...
> 
> den sa r. landon na vet clinic namo xa pa operahan....
> 
> nya minglanilla amo.


Xine, kato ni imo ShihPoo?  :Sad:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> Xine, kato ni imo ShihPoo?


uu kato akoa shih poo...katong papa sa pups.

anyway..mana ang surgery....successful man...

nag recover na c dax. luya2x pa xa..pero ok na..narepair na ang hernia.

----------


## Kagami-chan

> uu kato akoa shih poo...katong papa sa pups.
> 
> anyway..mana ang surgery....successful man...
> 
> nag recover na c dax. luya2x pa xa..pero ok na..narepair na ang hernia.


Glad to hear that Xine, I hope he would have a full recovery na.  :Smiley:

----------


## marqi_20

aw kung ako rai only child happy kay tanan attention naa nimo  :cheesy:

----------


## MrDavedalogdog

kana lisod na tubagon kay daghan man gud mi mag suon

----------


## HeartStops

hello.. morning on-lies!

----------


## marqi_20

naa man sad advantages ug disadvantages sa only child

----------


## marqi_20

ang advantages ang care sa imong parents imo ra jud 
ang disadvantage kay mingaw kaayo labi na bata paka wla kay ka dula

----------


## xinevirtucio

mga onlies...wazzup...wazzup....busyhon man...

kinda mingaw ang childhood.... :Cheesy:  but i don't mind...saon ta man.....gpakataw mang nag inusara  :Cheesy:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

@xine - wow, glad to know dax is wokie na!  :Cheesy: 

good morning onlies! =) aw good morning sa akoa working sked. hehe

----------


## Kagami-chan

morning onlies! ^_^ Just dropping by to say hi. ^^

----------


## catpro09

gud morning ninu! karelate au ko ani..only ra pud ko...hehehe.. =D

----------


## Blackjellybean27

im always online nowdays. tsk tsk. goes to show wla lingaw. hehe. good morning onlies, good night to some =)

----------


## nyxgorf

okay rman feeling.. kai bsta mingaw sa balay kai mo ag2 man ko sakong mga migo...  :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

gud morning mga onlies..na down jd akoa net for a day..it was not a nice feeling...hahaha

----------


## Kagami-chan

haha! na purga diay ka sa imong internet, Xine.  :Cheesy: 

Hello onlies!

----------


## pulchra

nindot neh if ikaw ra usa kay....dli kau mo maglisod kay ikaw raman usa ang problemahon sa imong parents..naa sad tanan...unsa imo gusto mahatag dayun( dli sad diha2 dayun hap) kanang  mapalitan sad jd ka bah..pero dli ora mesmo...attention naa nmo...paborito ka..

ang nakabate lang is..kung ikaw ra usa..permi me ka mangitag kaduwa...usahay wala kay kasabay sa imong tama unlike kng naa kay mga brad ug sis...like mag games mo...mag tabe mo inig dayun nnyong tolog..
ug kana pong masakit mo nya kamo ray naas balay..wala kau mo tabang nmo..labe nag wala dha imong parents.....

ug labaw sa tanan..ikaw ra usa kng ingkasog naay emergency or health problems sa imong parents....


bawe bawe ra goro ni oi..unsa disadvantage sa daghan mo advantage sa ikaw rang usa ug vice versa

----------


## xinevirtucio

@kagami: wa jud ko malipay...bwahahahaha.....

@pulchra: may tama ka...sakto jd nah  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> hala nag anam nata ug ka puno....AYUS! 
> btw, unsay pasabot nimo na side sa imong papa ug mama? wala ko ka g..hehe
> 
> 
> mga fellow onlies ipadayun ninyo ang list...
> 1. xinevirtucio 
> 2. farmboy
> 3. catheeyen25
> 4. walker
> ...


hala daghan na lageh ta diri.. hehe

muzta na man mo mga pips?

----------


## Kagami-chan

Agi- agi lang ko.... hehehe... ka mingaw sa payag.

----------


## xinevirtucio

minGAW ANG payag kai nabusy  :Cheesy:

----------


## justinuy168

i think sad jud ni kung only child ka... kami we are five in the family and i am the youngest... 

luoy sa nuon ng youngest kay imo tanan sugo... hahayzzzz

----------


## Kagami-chan

Sa akoa nga part kay akoa tanan i-dak2x lol

----------


## medjz

ako anak only child karon... hehe only apo pud as of the moment saku side..  naa niya tanan attention.. hehe but an bya ako baby.. hehehe

----------


## xinevirtucio

> ako anak only child karon... hehe only apo pud as of the moment saku side..  naa niya tanan attention.. hehe but an bya ako baby.. hehehe


hmmm.....when children are spared from the bitterness and the lies and the deception.....they will probably retain the calming innocence of their childhood.

In my case, I am bitter, tense, violent, angry, impatient, radical, hot-tempered, and insensitive.

It is probably because I grew up with adults,  not with children my age.

I grew up listening to their talks and unknowingly understanding them...even when they seem to speak in codes.

I knew how my relatives lied to my grandparents and how they took advantage of them.

As they convene and discuss about the properties that my great grand parents left them...I was there...I listened....but they didn't mind because to them...I am innocent....to them....I am not capable of understanding what they are discussing.

I am no genius....but my mind grew up faster than my body...I perfectly understood them.

I never said anything...yet I grew up to the reality that people have two faces...I grew up resenting them...not learning how to forgive.

I bottle up everything...I am like a time bomb waiting to explode...

This is the reason why despite the smiles and laughter....a hint of anger or bitterness...can be felt...

Therefore, I suggest that as much as possible....give your child a happy childhood...until she/he is able to comprehend the realities of life....spare her/him from it.

I am speaking from experience....even my mother is having the same fears about my little cousin who is also an only child..and is now being exposed to my grandmother's acid spewing mouth.

weh..i sound so dark noh  :Cheesy:  hahahaha..but ei..this is true....it's probably what I call a realization...childhood plays a great role....once the child becomes an adult...i guess  :Cheesy:

----------


## Kagami-chan

Sometimes Xine, we could be thankful that we are exposed to the bitterness. At least we could say, we know who the real people are from those that look so sweet and oh so doing-goodie-peeps when they are only wearing masks. What I'm trying to say is, not all people that looks innocent and good are nice at all.  :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> Sometimes Xine, we could be thankful that we are exposed to the bitterness. At least we could say, we know who the real people are from those that look so sweet and oh so doing-goodie-peeps when they are only wearing masks. What I'm trying to say is, not all people that looks innocent and good are nice at all.


a good bunch of these individuals are snakes..so to speak...they just befriend you because you have this or because you are part of a social circle that is well known...sometimes...the people around you..use you..thinking you do not know...

----------


## Kagami-chan

Very correct gyud. That's why, I'd rather choose to be a loner than circling myself with so-called-friends... It's really hard to trust people.

----------


## xinevirtucio

> Very correct gyud. That's why, I'd rather choose to be a loner than circling myself with so-called-friends... It's really hard to trust people.


I'd rather be with my dogs...they make me smile  :Cheesy:

----------


## Kagami-chan

Hahaha! Bitaw, mas loyal ug mu love pa nimo genuinely.  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> Hahaha! Bitaw, mas loyal ug mu love pa nimo genuinely.


magpakamatay man gali ang iro para nimo...ang taw kaduha duhaan pah....

para nako..dogs are the perfect examples of selfless love jd...

remember nuon ko sa hachiko na movie dah....sad au  :Sad:

----------


## Kagami-chan

Waah... don't remind me. Mag sakit gyud ako dughan atong salida-a. haaay...  :Sad:

----------


## medjz

> Therefore, I suggest that as much as possible....give your child a happy childhood...until she/he is able to comprehend the realities of life....spare her/him from it.
> 
> I am speaking from experience....even my mother is having the same fears about my little cousin who is also an only child..and is now being exposed to my grandmother's acid spewing mouth.
> 
> weh..i sound so dark noh  hahahaha..but ei..this is true....it's probably what I call a realization...childhood plays a great role....once the child becomes an adult...i guess



we let them be a child man pud.. naa man pud sya playmates na iya ka age ra, iya mga cozins.. hopefully nig 5 niya, naa na pud sya manghod.. hehehe we dont have a fam member man pud w a harse mouth.. we see to it na  sakto pud iya nakatonan from us..  thankyou!

----------


## xinevirtucio

> we let them be a child man pud.. naa man pud sya playmates na iya ka age ra, iya mga cozins.. hopefully nig 5 niya, naa na pud sya manghod.. hehehe we dont have a fam member man pud w a harse mouth.. we see to it na  sakto pud iya nakatonan from us..  thankyou!


a happy childhood...does make a difference..as far as i can remember...hahaha...it's the downside of growing up with old people who refuse to grow up themselves  :Smiley:

----------


## hunyanggo1977

_"I bottle up everything...I am like a time bomb waiting to explode..."_

kuyawa ni TS oi, walking time bomb man. nus-a man ka moboto TS. ayaw boto kung daghan tawo ha... hehehehe.

jowk lang, anyway agi lang ko...

----------


## xinevirtucio

> _"I bottle up everything...I am like a time bomb waiting to explode..."_
> 
> kuyawa ni TS oi, walking time bomb man. nus-a man ka moboto TS. ayaw boto kung daghan tawo ha... hehehehe.
> 
> jowk lang, anyway agi lang ko...


mana....ambot if naa pa bay second  :Cheesy:

----------


## Kagami-chan

Hehehe... Delikado gyud baya mu buto ang onlies. nyahaha... not all, maybe mostly. Basta usa na ko ana. X-)

----------


## xinevirtucio

hahahaha....lupig pay atomic bomb aneh...

hahahaha  :Cheesy:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

hey onlies, how are you?  :wink:  

are we talking about excessive temper of onlies? hahaha. count me in!

----------


## xinevirtucio

hahahaha....BJB..yes...excessive tempers...haha.... :Cheesy:

----------


## Kagami-chan

Hehehe... Xine, mao na reason wala ni tingog ako aunt diri nako... dili man sa wala ko ni respeto niya, but ni rason lang ko niya to let her know my part sad.  (-_-) Ga lalis na nuon mi...

----------


## xinevirtucio

> Hehehe... Xine, mao na reason wala ni tingog ako aunt diri nako... dili man sa wala ko ni respeto niya, but ni rason lang ko niya to let her know my part sad.  (-_-) Ga lalis na nuon mi...


mao ra sad nah sa akoa...hehehehe

----------


## HeartStops

morning to us onlies lol  :Cheesy:

----------


## Kagami-chan

Morning fellow onlies! ^_^ The sky is gloomy right now but we only look forward to a new sunshine. ^_^

----------


## xinevirtucio

good evening onlies...karon rako naka out sa work  :Cheesy:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

good evening onlies! am at work now and bored to death. hehe. 

hey, how about an EB with onlies??

----------


## xinevirtucio

Eb with the onlies seems tough to organize  :Cheesy:  hahahaha

----------


## Blackjellybean27

Seems like it.. but i hope we get to do it within the year. LOL.  :wink: 

any suggestions onlies?

----------


## xinevirtucio

mao lage...nndot nga mgkapundok tah  :Cheesy:  aron personal ta maka share2x ug experiences..haha di man sad au ta dghan...ang lisod lang jd kai ang sked  :Cheesy:

----------


## palanggako123

m not an only child but m just concern about my only son..i have no plans of having another baby but after reading your comments and experiences, i think i might need to have one..

----------


## xinevirtucio

> m not an only child but m just concern about my only son..i have no plans of having another baby but after reading your comments and experiences, i think i might need to have one..


It is never easy being an only child..depending on how you are raised...at some point you will feel the downside of lacking the social skills that you really need  :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

my fellow onlies:

i need your prayers. someone very dear to my heart is in japan as i type here now. i am worried.

----------


## HeartStops

:Sad:  i heard na nag linog nasad sa tokyo 6.0 ang magnitude.  :Sad:  my god....

----------


## Muerte

goodluck sa inyo EB, mga onlies. hehe

----------


## xinevirtucio

This only child is bored once again  :Cheesy:  hahaha

----------


## Blackjellybean27

i'm bored-er hahahaha!
as in super bored to the next level. good thing i'm going home in 3 minutes! just waiting for 4:00am!
so ngit2x outside! this only child will try to jog tomorrow. hehe.  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

is suffering from dysmenorrhea...ahay..ouchy!  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

missing the onlies  :Cheesy:

----------


## Kagami-chan

Morning fellow onlies! ^^

----------


## xinevirtucio

is being emotional..and i don;t know why.

----------


## Kagami-chan

xine, basin PMS rana hehehe....

----------


## xinevirtucio

i am now feeling depressed....

----------


## rhanz82

Maybe your parents just wanted to give you the best of them. Quality Parenting.

----------


## doi

u got it lucky!

----------


## MrCheap

Keep Smiling

----------


## Blackjellybean27

hey onlies! naa ko chika.. sa office duha mi onlies.. na notice nako na d jud cla ka sabot sa mga onlies.. well, im okay with them k ma PR man ko na only....hehehe. pero ang usa k typical only, naay world of his own.. they really misinterpret him.. i know he's a little weird, but these people are just making chismis left and right.. nakasabot baya ko sa only ko na kauban.. i tried explaining, but some of these people are super know it all.. duh! hay nlng.. 
karon, k murag d naman ko kasabay sa usa ka person.ma annoy ko niya constantly..she's loud and annoying and know it all. arrrgggh.. contra jud na mga attitude ng only child.. hehe. so mejo world of my own as well lately, pero sabay gihapon slight...  :Cheesy:

----------


## Kagami-chan

Jelly, i think those people are too close minded. They think nga sila ra ang normal... They really did not consider the different possibilities in this world because they limit their world on their own.  :Smiley:  Reminds me of Pocahontas' song, "Colors of the Wind"

----------


## tatajhun

murag bored jud ni cla pero buhong kaayo ni ...

----------


## tatajhun

very lucky u have it all...

----------


## tatajhun

> i am now feeling depressed....


don't be depress...hehe

----------


## Blackjellybean27

@kagami - true. onlies, they say, always think out of the box. hehehe.  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

Di kaya tanan onlies buhong nu.naa uban na lisd ug kaagi.kntra jd nko.ng mga knw it all
mabuang ko ana nla.sa wrk naa bya ko pwn world.sahay kasabot cla sahay.di sd

----------


## james_mustaine

tendency to become spoiled... you got almost everything

----------


## Kenshiro

Maybe if you live together with your cousins in the house would help?

----------


## tatajhun

spoiled brat ni cla...wahaha

----------


## xinevirtucio

di tanan.....di tanan only child laki sa layaw....

----------


## Blackjellybean27

aw d man lageh ko spoiled brat... malditahon lang. LOL

----------


## Kagami-chan

Spoiled brat ko before but I've overcome it.  :Smiley:  Ang being spoiled is a matter of choice and I know that onlies are not the only ones who are prone to being spoiled. Mas pa ang naay sibling because there are parents who cannot avoid favoritism.

----------


## tatajhun

haha they have their own world najud..haha

----------


## xinevirtucio

we do admit to having our own world...hahaha....

@tatajhun: nangita rakag bikil..or are you posting just for the sake of posting?

----------


## Blackjellybean27

gi busted ka sa only child tatajhun? hahaha

----------


## tatajhun

most them are lonely kai wla may playmates.

----------


## tatajhun

and they have their own world dili ni sila ganahan ug dghang tawo.

----------


## walker

> and they have their own world dili ni sila ganahan ug dghang tawo.


korek ka dyan tajhun.. samok kaau ang daghan tawo.. :Sad:

----------


## arvinbenitez

lisod jud ma only child...

----------


## Blackjellybean27

d man lisod. i love being an only child. i dont have to compete with anybody except myself.  :Cheesy: 

also, i have this personal space na if you're not close to me and you try to cross that line, uh-oh... world war III dayon.. i dunno if that's true for most "onlies" but yeah, personal space.. stay out of it..

----------


## jorge marlon

ako only child pod..
ako masulti mingaw labi na ug layo sa imong mga relatives or cousins..
pero ok ra baya basta naa lang ka sa imong mga cousins kuyog.. :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

at one point me tama c tatajhun...samok ning dghang taw..maglabad akoa ulo...

labi nag kanang sabaan au...gubot..magxagit2x..magsipok akoang ulo anah...

samot nag mga magbaw au mga tawhana..samot kasipok akoa utok....

makaingon mo lisod ang only child kai you are thinking nga...alone...alone...alone...

yes, I am alone..but being alone will push you to learn how to be self sufficient...not in terms of money...

kai u know nah..no future in the pinas..anyway...

self-sufficient...like problems....obviously...you have no one to rely on but yourself...so you learn to deal with your problems head on...

di kai..gamayng problema...ai..maghikog nko..or...mag wala nah...hehehe


hehe..we have other means of entertaining ourselves......some onlies are bookies...uban addict sa net...uban workaholic....

di xa entertaining para sa uban pero para sa amoa entertaining xa..haha...

i don't even have time to go out anymore kai..busy ko sa part time work online...

anyway...being an only child has its own advantage...because you can test yourself...you can push yourself to the limits..then di ka maworry nga naa mahurt...because you are not competing with anyone but yourself...(right BJB  :Smiley:  )

Like what BJB said...I value my personal space..when I am not in the mood for socializing....

ayaw nlng pamugos....anah ranah  :Cheesy: 

in short..d tanan taw ka relate...hehehe

----------


## stiLLfrEE

a world of our OWN!  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

nice au ang phrase "a world of our own" hahaha mura ta alien aneh  :Cheesy:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

hahaha right xine. and i thought i was the only one who didn't like loud people. sos, ulbong jud kaspa nako basta gani naay saba kaau..usahay i get so b!tchy, then i blurt out "wa ka gikapoy paminaw sa self mo?" lol. mao cguro sometimes people avoid me, k i get too b!tchy.  :Cheesy:  i dunno, maybe it's got something to do with the fact na anad lang ta na quiet ang world nato. we usually have the house or the room to ourselves. 
it gets a little tricky when you get married. you now have to deal with a person aside from yourself. it's no easy feat. 

i can't stand "loading" people as well. naa jud ko kauban sa work na loading kaau. gisapot jud ko. b!tch mode na sad ko, ingon ko "how many times jud dapat e repeat?super ka ha.." hilom dayon ang world.. and i didn't even say anything bad, just the truth. hay nalng. but i think this one doesnt apply to onlies lang. im sure dghan tao d ganahan mga loading people. short fuse man gud mga onlies most of the time. hehehe.

----------


## Muerte

hehe. para nako kasagaran nato, sa ma only child, youngest, eldest ug uban pa, do not like loud people in general. in a way they still invade our personal space.



> i can't stand "loading" people as well. naa jud ko kauban sa work na loading kaau. gisapot jud ko. b!tch mode na sad ko, ingon ko "how many times jud dapat e repeat?super ka ha.." hilom dayon ang world.. and i didn't even say anything bad, just the truth. hay nalng. but i think this one doesnt apply to onlies lang. im sure dghan tao d ganahan mga loading people. short fuse man gud mga onlies most of the time. hehehe.


loading? unsay pasabot nga murepeat? sa iyang gisulti o sa mga gisulti sa uban tao?
kay naa ko kaila sa una, lalake pa jud, nga naa siyay tendency nga murepeat sa gipangsulti namo. muingon na lang ko sa uban namo kauban, "Naa lagi mura'g naay ni-echo." Pero dili siya ka-gets. Sige lang gihapon ug repeat mura'g parrot. Ganahan siguro siya mutake ug credit sa among gipangsulti since he cannot say anything that makes sense.

----------


## xinevirtucio

loading kanang dugay ka gets...hahaha...

pero ako naanad nmn lang ko..di man ta ka expect nga same ug level tanan taw..mao ipa agi nlng nkog joke..hahaha..

pero naa panahon mustrike jd koh  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

Because i do not like loud, b!tchy, nonsense, superficial people....mao guro ni rason nano di au ko mahilig ug night life..or disco...saputon ko anang mga taliis aug tingog na mga taw  :Cheesy:  hahaha

----------


## Muerte

If you’re an only child...
You’re a rock-solid citizen — and a sweetie. “Only children are super-reliable,” Dr. Leman says. “They’re like oldest children taken to the extreme.” Growing up with only adults made you into a little grown-up early on — meaning you’re serious and dependable. You’re the rare person who will stay up half the night helping a friend or partner prep for a licensing exam or a big work presentation. You’re the type to move your partner’s car so he or she doesn’t get a ticket. Punctual and true to your word, onlies like you never leave a loved one waiting for a call or email. And you’re articulate, too, so your date can expect great conversations that really make a person think.
Your love challenge: Admit it — you’re a bit of a perfectionist. Maybe you send back steaks that aren’t cooked just so or point out a teeny-tiny stain on your date’s sweater. Also, you’re so cautious and pragmatic that you can be very slow to act (i.e., someone else has to make the first move).
Best match: Youngest child, because you balance each other out. The baby of the family adds spontaneity and romance, while you make sure you two aren’t dining by candlelight because the electric bill never got paid.

How birth order affects your love life


mga onlies, basaha lang, ug naa ra ninyo kung mu-agree mo.

----------


## xinevirtucio

Rock solid citizen...cool  :Smiley: 

hehehe....

----------


## xinevirtucio

here's another interesting read: 

The Dilemma of the Only Child

here's an excerpt from the full article found in the site:

The Dilemma of the Only Child

Because only children do not have siblings with whom to interact, they learn to be children on their own. Parents and play groups can help, but ultimately children become conditioned to depend on themselves. Says one adult only child, "Possibly the best part was developing the ability to enjoy being alone and to entertain myself. I've always had plenty of friends, yet people are surprised by how much of a loner I can be" (Koontz, 1989, p. 39). Although this self-sufficiency can have its benefits, it can also mean that only children are inherently alone as their personalities develop.
Because only children must develop in social situations that may not be suited to their personalities, the concepts of introversion and extraversion must be re-evaluated in the consideration of only children. Ultimately, an only child's environment forces him or her to take on both characteristics of introversion and extraversion despite natural inclinations to be one or the other. A naturally introverted child must show extraverted qualities if he or she wishes to make friends; likewise, a naturally extraverted child must learn to show introverted qualities by being content to focus on his or her own thoughts when playmates are unavailable.

Of course, very few humans are strictly extraverted or introverted; most fall somewhere in between the two. The term "ambivert" has been coined to describe those persons who show both characteristics. However, the term "ambivert" is not accurate in describing only children. To call an only child introverted, extraverted, or ambiverted would be to imply that the child developed into its natural tendency toward that certain personality type with little influence from its environment. Thus only children are caught in a dilemma. Although environmental influence is not the sole influence in personality development, only children must develop their personalities in unique environmental situations. Their environments force them to act against their natural tendencies in order to function normally. These "only-verts" then must always at times be acting in ways against their natural tendencies. Perhaps this struggle helps explain some of the common characteristics that emerge among only children, such as the tendency to not participate in many activities but leading the ones in which they do participate or learning to be comfortable being "loners" by learning to retreat within themselves. Perhaps because the emotional difficulties that only children are prone to have such as excessive sensitivity, hypochondria, or trouble expressing anger (Brophy, 1989, p. 55) are results of environmental influence but not in the way most commonly assumed. Rather than solely the effects of sibling-free socialization, these emotional difficulties could be attributed to an almost Freudian struggle between opposing forces: the natural tendency toward extraversion or introversion versus the environmental pressures to subdue those tendencies in order to function.

Of course, Freud's theory, although testable, cannot be proven or disproven scientifically (Grnbaum, 1986, p. 221) and any situation analogous to Freudian theory would be difficult to test as well. However, a questionnaire could be designed much like one to measure extraversion and introversion with modifications to take into account the special case of only children to try to get some sense of how only children feel about themselves and their interaction with the world around them. For example, a study could be used to determine how adults feel their upbringing as only children affected them.

Ever since Adler brought forth the idea of birth order's effect on personality (and possibly before), the only child has been seen as having distinct personality traits. Although environment has not been shown to be the only influence in personality development, only children develop in a unique social setting. Therefore, perhaps their environments exert enough influence in their development to accentuate personality traits and force a struggle against natural tendencies.

----------


## Blackjellybean27

hehehe. sorry.. loading means d sya ka gets dayon..  :Cheesy: 

cool, dghan kaau interesting facts about only child!

er, i have a dilemma now. two months here sa new company ko and i'm already tired and pissed off most of the time.. for one thing, i really really have a hard time trying to "groove" with my officemates. it was okay at first, but i really can't stand them most of the time na. there's this loud obnoxious person, there's this feelers kaau na feel na feel na jud to the next level who's a freaky know it all sometimes, there's this "loading" girl, hay the list goes on and on... i can't stand it.. i'm thinking of going back to my previous job which is my home based job. LOL. kato k wla jud ko officemate.  :Cheesy: 
i know it's not really me who's the problem, k you know what.. once wla gani ang usa, k libak jud sya to the next level dayon.. so those people i mentioned k libakon na sila kng wla sila... oh dba? i hate these people. but i just cant quit my job because i can't stand them... help!!

p.s. 
it doesn't help na i'm on a diet.. (i get cranky when i cut down on food. hahaha), plus it doesn't help na this is the night shift.. so kkulang tulog. hehe. plus it doesn't help na i get so b!tchy all the time. naka bantay na jud ko sa self ko. ugggh. like kanina, there's a new employee, so introduce ang show. ingon, ang usa, tell us something unique beh. then he goes like, well uhmm i'm openly gay..then kalit lang ko ingon "that's not unique, duh. there are a lot of gays"... hala ka lain nako wui.. lain kaau ko. huhuhu.

----------


## Muerte

haha. i believe every child has his/her own dilemma no matter which birth order just like how the onlies have their own.

----------


## isaac95

> unsa man inyong gbati nga kamo rang usa
> 
> nga wa moy igsuon?


looy man...  :sad: 

ok ra na Sis at least pinangga kaau ka sa imo parents kay kaw ra usa...

----------


## Muerte

> it doesn't help na i'm on a diet.. (i get cranky when i cut down on food. hahaha), plus it doesn't help na this is the night shift.. so kkulang tulog. hehe. plus it doesn't help na i get so b!tchy all the time. naka bantay na jud ko sa self ko. ugggh. like kanina, there's a new employee, so introduce ang show. ingon, ang usa, tell us something unique beh. then he goes like, well uhmm i'm openly gay..then kalit lang ko ingon "that's not unique, duh. there are a lot of gays"... hala ka lain nako wui.. lain kaau ko. huhuhu.


at least you know that what you did was not that right. it is up to you how to make yourself better and make up for what you did.

----------


## xinevirtucio

wazzup onlies :Huh:

----------


## Kagami-chan

Hi! Nice one Xine, I have gone through this type of dilemma especially at school. I still have it until now, although not as worse as back then.  :Smiley:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

Hi onlies! what's up?
transferring to a new job soon.. hehehehe. i'm hopeless, hopper na jud ko. sigh.

----------


## xinevirtucio

BJB: haha mahurot nana nimog tuyok tanan company  :Cheesy:

----------


## stiLLfrEE

jobless here! lolz  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

anah SF: jobless jd  :Cheesy:  hahaha

----------


## Blackjellybean27

oi for the record, wa ko nag transfer because of the officemates ha. hahahaha! ma carry lng man na sila..  :Cheesy: 

i'm transferring coz i got a better offer. 

@xine - god, i hope not! this is gonna be my last. crossing my fingers now.

----------


## xinevirtucio

ai..pwede ingana sad akoa trabaho..naa nndot na offer...samoka aneh trabahua..wa may nndot na offer...hehehe

----------


## xtianubec

hello fellow onlies  :Cheesy: 
kinsay member ug bisdak,tv diri?
kitakits ta didto.hehe

----------


## xinevirtucio

kumusta na onlies?

----------


## xinevirtucio

nahurot na jd akoa oras sa akoa mga alagang aso  :Smiley:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

I got promoted! =) wheeeee! 
<---- Happy Only!

----------


## keroberose

^^ congrats!

----------


## keshapuppy

im d only 1...wakoy kailog...wakoy ka share sa tanan...

----------


## keshapuppy

ang nka apan sa only child super strict ako parents pati uyab2 dli jud pa pwede.hahay

----------


## walker

> I got promoted! =) wheeeee! 
> <---- Happy Only!


congratulations.. wow.. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## rjje

the more the merrier  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

yay..congrats BJB  :Cheesy:  hehehe.....

----------


## xinevirtucio

KAmingaw naba sa thread..nabusy nsad ang mga onlies noh  :Smiley:

----------


## stiLLfrEE

busy sa negosyo! hahaha.... ahakzz ani, panagsa nlng mka istorya.net dah!  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

Hello onlies.....

Wake up onlies...

what's up with the onlies :Huh:

----------


## mYta82

well being an only child...
positive part:
u get anything u want(as long as naay budget..hehehe)
wa kay kailog
u have ur parents undivided attention
wa kay kaaway


negative part:
kinda lonely(when ur parents are at work...kaw ra sa balay)
if naa kay sala..u got no one else to blame(hehe)
ur parents know every move u make

but on the bright side...wa mn jud nuon ko na spoiled brat and i got all the lovin that i need from my parents and everything i needed=p not so bad, right?=p

----------


## xinevirtucio

I grew up making my own stand because I had no one to depend on  :Smiley:  

LOLS  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

daghan na ta? kung puno na, larga na ta.. hehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

hahaha..murag gamay pah...

calling all onlies  :Smiley:  LOLS

----------


## farmboy

asa na to ang list sa onlies? last tym i was here, which was a long tym ago na murag 14 na ta..i wonder pila na karon..

----------


## walker

update Onlies:

1. xinevirtucio
2. farmboy
3. catheeyen25
4. walker
5. stiLLfrEE
6. Heartstops
7. Kagami-chan
8. BJB27
9. TopHat
10.xtianubec
11.keroberose
12.rod_x
13. joeyx2000

----------


## Lance_08

i think it would be so lonely na way igsuon...thank God i have brothers and sisters...

----------


## HeartStops

morning on-lies..  :Cheesy:

----------


## annegela

nindot ni nga topic da.kay usa pa ra ba among baby then dako na.maayo siguro pun an para di magmingaw.hehehe.

----------


## depzi

only child...once asked my parents if ala ba gyud sila lain anak sa gawas para naa ko half sibling..pastilan wala gyud as in ako ra ila anak...
usahay boring labi na wala ka ma sultian sa imo happiness og sadness pero luckily daghan sad ko cousin's unya ako rapud ila older cousin.

----------


## xinevirtucio

i grew up in the comfort of my novels and the stories that I write...

my sole escape from reality are books...lots of books...

btw...this only child is busy shedding some weight  :Cheesy:  hehehehe

----------


## asianheart

feeling lonely...ma-envy sa uban nga naay sis ug bro...  :Smiley:

----------


## HeartStops

morning!!  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> only child...once asked my parents if ala ba gyud sila lain anak sa gawas para naa ko half sibling..pastilan wala gyud as in ako ra ila anak...
> usahay boring labi na wala ka ma sultian sa imo happiness og sadness pero luckily daghan sad ko cousin's unya ako rapud ila older cousin.


i wonder how did you ask your parents? wow... cant help but smile at this  :Cheesy: 

muzta bros n sis onlines?  :Wave: 

update the list please para makita nato

----------


## istoryamember

nagka group lagi mga onlies diri nga pulos dili ganahan mag grouping LOL peace!

----------


## farmboy

> nagka group lagi mga onlies diri nga pulos dili ganahan mag grouping LOL peace!


lageh noh.. naa man gud shield sa anonymity brad. perhaps we subconsciously feel we are still within our shells...

onlie pud ka? update sa list pls

----------


## xinevirtucio

This only child just got engaged last 7/25  

 :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

> This only child just got engaged last 7/25


wow, CONGRATS xine..  :Party:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> wow, CONGRATS xine..


Hello Daddy Farmboy,

Thanks  :Smiley:

----------


## mYta82

> This only child just got engaged last 7/25


congrats..=)

----------


## farmboy

> Hello Daddy Farmboy,
> 
> Thanks


Hopefully, you wont go for another onlie.. go out and multiply..  :Cheesy: 

I am happy for you sis..truly am..

----------


## xinevirtucio

> Hopefully, you wont go for another onlie.. go out and multiply.. 
> 
> I am happy for you sis..truly am..


Hi dad,

Thanks.

Hopefully, if the heart condition and the reproductive condition permits  :Smiley: 

I would want a boy and a girl too...hahaha....

----------


## akosimisslelai

:Sad:  boring dyud ang only child..

----------


## Blackjellybean27

oh my gosh i miss this thread! havent been online for the longest time!! 

Congrats xine!!  :wink:

----------


## xinevirtucio

Hello BJB,

thanks  :Smiley:  hehehe

----------


## farmboy

morning Onlies.. often i see us as singular speck of brilliant color in a meadow of subtle other colors.. yet we are part of them all

----------


## jeanrash

On my part ok raman nako, mao lagi before cgi lang galaag kay laayun sa balay..

----------


## HeartStops

6 hours of internet - way lingaw. bwahahhaha

evening onlies!!!  :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

Evening Onlies  :Smiley: 

Dokdok mode  :Smiley:

----------


## glinkho

im an only child also!

mao na akoa tanan kasaba nila papa!
then, girl pa jud ko...im now 22 but d paku pwede mag uyab2!
imagina ra gud!hahahah...

ako ra pd ang only mkadawat sa tanan!hahahahh...
den d ko nahan ug lain samok!hahahah..

----------


## Blackjellybean27

Onlies! whew! how's everything? 
When are you getting married xine? hehe

----------


## nakaigo

Nindot kaayo kung naa ka friend nga only son of a wealthy fam...
kay tanan dili gnahan like toys, clothes, etc..
ari tawn punta nako...
mga branded pa gyud..hehehe

mao ra gyud tawn iyang isulti permi nako...
wished he had a bro/sis to play with... :Sad:

----------


## joeyx2000

whew...ako gyung giduha akong anak kay di ko gusto nga ma loner type of person siya same nako...Thanks God kay paris sila... girl and boy jud..dagko na 9 and 4..weeeeeeeee...pero mag away pud which is normal sa magsoon..hehehe..akong wife duha ra pud sila..boy and girl..

----------


## xinevirtucio

> Onlies! whew! how's everything? 
> When are you getting married xine? hehe


BJB: busy mode ang show....by july next year hopefulle  :Cheesy:  hehehe

----------


## stiLLfrEE

evenin guys  :Cheesy:

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

Dili ko only child but I feel like I am an only child kay my sister moved out naman gud nya independent najud siya. Murag ako nalang gibuhi sa akong perents, nya tighatag pajud akong sister nako. 

So yah, feeling only child lang ko. Hehehe.

----------


## kuyabog

Hi muzta fellow onlies.. mingaw man... 

doc xine.. oops..hows da wedding?

----------


## xinevirtucio

> Hi muzta fellow onlies.. mingaw man... 
> 
> doc xine.. oops..hows da wedding?


hahaha....kuyabog...ma medical malpractice ko nimo...

wedding preps are coming along  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

howdy onlies...

congrats baby xine..

----------


## Inbesebul

spoil brat

----------


## xinevirtucio

> spoil brat


di tanan nu!

LOL

----------


## walker

> spoil brat


that is the stereotyped myth ... 

ako, dili lageh ko spoiled brat beh...

----------


## FreezedEntity

Oh hai there...

----------


## Roche

naa uban but naa sad dili...

----------


## joylove

di ko only child, pero feel nako lonely kaau..mingaw kaau sa balay cge lang cguro adto gawas para mangita lain outlet

----------


## kuyabog

hello onlies..... hows life?

----------


## precious peng

only or sole child isn't always synonymous to being lonely! --- only child koh!  :Smiley:

----------


## kuyabog

> only or sole child isn't always synonymous to being lonely! --- only child koh!


update ka list sa onlies Peng..

1. xinevirtucio
2. farmboy
3. catheeyen25
4. walker
5. stiLLfrEE
6. Heartstops
7. Kagami-chan
8. BJB27
9. TopHat
10.xtianubec
11.keroberose
12.rod_x
13. joeyx2000

----------


## espadidit

ok raman jud unta nang only child noh kung gadako kag compound kay at least naa imong mga cousins.. hahaha. pero kung ikaw ra jud isa.. uuhhmmm.. hahaha.. payter?

----------


## AAL

ok raman ko....di jud ko ONLY child unta....namatay lng jud akoa kuya and now ako nlng noon usa....but i grew up responsible and i even know how to make money before para d ko ask sako parents og pang bayad sa akoa tuition from high school up to college....depende sa parents gi-unsa pagpadako....but mingaw jud basta ikaw ra usa anak....huhuhuhu

----------


## alive808

wow mka relate gyd q ani...im the only child of the family... lingaw kaayo ky luv gyd q sa aq parents ila attention naa naq tanan until niabot aq cousin na girl older than me naa na puyo sa amoa, gibuhi sad sa aq mama ky iya man pag umangkon, macompare na nuon me ky mdyo kugihan man cya aq ky magsalig ra usahay. d man hinuon cya paboran patas ra nuon me pro makasab-an lagi q usahay. pro kng makasa me duha kami sd duha kasab-an. gipatas gyd me pagdisiplina. usahay mka feel q masuya cya naq ky feeling niya wa cya gi luv aq parents pro kami bya duha luv aq parents. luv man pd naq cya ky aq cya ate. i missed her ky tagsa ra gyd me magcommunicate krn.

----------


## acerbics

boring jud kaau, not challenging

----------


## kuyabog

Musta fellow onlies?

naa man gud nag create ug duplicate thread oi..

----------


## Vedelle

ako..i go out with friends most of the time clubbing, out of town..tanan laag name it and ill go with it... but i know my limits..dko pakawala...but mao lagi na if in terms magka problema kah..lahi ra gyud if naa kay somebody close in your family na imo masulti-an na maka relate pd nimo..just like any sibbling...

----------


## brownie

way maka sturya mao mag soliloquy ku perme  :Smiley:

----------


## Vedelle

unsa kaha if mag kta2x ang mga only child diri...hehehe

----------


## STARBOX

will okey lang mas nice gyud daghan kay lingaw ................

----------


## jesse5648

1. xinevirtucio 
2.jesse5648
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

atoa ning buhion nga thread :Huh:  2010 paman ni

----------


## Vedelle

1. xinevirtucio
2.jesse5648
3.vedelle
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

atoa ning buhion nga thread 2010 paman ni

----------


## jesse5648

lagi maam vedelle, kay murag 3 rajud ayy, , , daghan naman unta nig na discuss pero wala jud tawoy naka palistas ilang pangalan dira ayy, , asa na kahas TS noh?? hehehehe

----------


## Vedelle

hahahahaha...mao gyud jesse....og wla ko kta sa imong name dha ..wala pd unta ko ka pa lista..abi man nako og wla ra na gud..hehehehe

----------


## SuperStar

nindot only child imo tanan attensyon...dako pajud bawn  :Smiley:

----------


## jesse5648

hehehe, , maytag makabalik dris TS  :Smiley: 

para naay listas mga only child bah  :Smiley: 

kay murag ubay2 sad mga parihas natong only child, , and mka chill sad nya ta puhon  :Smiley: 

and discuss kung unsay mga story sa atong kinabuhi  :Smiley: 

sa atong mga hidden nga mga pagbati ug mga sufferings and how cope up inspite of what we are,

some only child like me come from a broken family sad bya, good for the others who have an intact family ug boutan nga mga parents  :Smiley:

----------


## Vedelle

i agree with u jesse..na magka meet up pd tang mga only child og sharing  pd...chill2x sad...  :smiley:

----------


## jesse5648

> nindot only child imo tanan attensyon...dako pajud bawn


opposite sa akong na experience

----------


## rootmeansquared

ako kay the only begOTTEN son pud  :Smiley:

----------


## Monmyhand

> hehehe, , maytag makabalik dris TS 
> 
> para naay listas mga only child bah 
> 
> kay murag ubay2 sad mga parihas natong only child, , and mka chill sad nya ta puhon 
> 
> and discuss kung unsay mga story sa atong kinabuhi 
> 
> sa atong mga hidden nga mga pagbati ug mga sufferings and how cope up inspite of what we are,
> ...


Naa na may lista ani sa una pa bro... awa ni ai




> apil ko!
> 
> 1. xinevirtucio 
> 2. farmboy
> 3. catheeyen25
> 4. walker
> 5. stiLLfrEE
> 6. Heartstops
> 7. Kagami-chan
> ...

----------


## valleoliver

Nindot man sad only child lang , naa man sad mga ig-agaw nga imo maka duwa.

----------


## xinevirtucio

Busy ang TS (me)

kai hapit ng July  :Smiley:

----------


## Vedelle

unsay naa sa July TS??

----------


## Kricket

^^Kasal ni Miss Xine sa July.. birthmonth nako

congratz in advance. pwede mag flower vase? hihi

Onlie here too

----------


## Vedelle

wow..congrats TS....and advance happy birthday pd nimo Kricket...birthmonth pd ni sa akong 2nd daughter cla duha sa iyang dad, same date...

----------


## alterna

Only child pud ko. share the same things mostly sa mga only child diri. Mas independent ko nuon ga dako ky I came from a broken family man. Pero most of the time mas prefer jud ko ako ra isa, then dili ko ganahan daghan samok sa palibot then when I was a student really hate group projects mas ganahan ko ako lang mag himo sa ako project ky saputon ko anang daghan langas hehe..! up for this thread! very lingaw  :Smiley:

----------


## xinevirtucio

speaking of which...akong DIY projects for july...

gsolo nkog himo kai kapoyan ko cge instruct and di makuha akong gusto..haha...

amo ni sakt sa only  :Cheesy:

----------


## Kricket

> wow..congrats TS....and advance happy birthday pd nimo Kricket...birthmonth pd ni sa akong 2nd daughter cla duha sa iyang dad, same date...


Thanks sis Veds ha. Kami ra mga Cancerians kay sensitive kaau mi. Cancerian pud diay imo doter ug hubby?

gulpi lageh ko kay Onlie pa, sensitive pa jud.. hahay.

----------


## kuyabog

hello muzta fellow Onlies.. mingaw man? up nato ni beh

----------


## ambokz

I live a happy life, I'm alone but not lonley.daghan man ko mga oulets,mao no place ang boredom sa ako life :Smiley:

----------


## kuyabog

> I live a happy life, I'm alone but not lonley.daghan man ko mga oulets,mao no place ang boredom sa ako life


wow..daghan diay ka branches bro? hehehe

----------


## kalica01

mama nko and have 1 child. akong nabantayan kai spoiled kau oi. as in. salig ba xa ra usa.. pero ana sila depende ra sad jud na sa parents unsaon pagpadako sa bata. mytag mudako akong anak na bootan.

----------


## kuyabog

> mama nko and have 1 child. akong nabantayan kai spoiled kau oi. as in. salig ba xa ra usa.. pero ana sila depende ra sad jud na sa parents unsaon pagpadako sa bata. mytag mudako akong anak na bootan.


depende ra na unsaon pagpadako ang bata. 

one common trait sa mga onlie.. kanang pagka independent.. gusto kami ray mobuhat..di mi ganahan ug samok.

----------


## kalica01

hinuon sad.. kai murag inana akong anak.. ok ra xa magduwa xa ra usa. ..

----------


## geo25

Wala pa'y namanghuran nato dri?

----------


## spike412

kaluoy pud ani akong anak uy og dili masundan.  :Sad:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

sos, d na jud dapat ko mamanghuran noh. im 30! hahahaha :P my parents are in their 60's! unsaon nlng naa pako manghod. hehe

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> Busy ang TS (me)
> 
> kai hapit ng July


hey xine! hapit na jud ang big day! 
dugaya na nako wla ka post ui. hehe. na busy sa life. 
na busy bantay sa 1 yr old chikiting ko. hehe.

----------


## angrybirds

Only Child pod ko ganahan sad ko ako ra isa  kay walay samok and tinuod si Alterna mas independent ang only child... also kung mu larga-larga ko wala jud labad sa ulo...

----------


## tophat

asa na man ang updated list.. daghan na gyud ta..  :smiley: 

update mo diri oh



1. xinevirtucio 
2. farmboy
3. catheeyen25
4. walker
5. stiLLfrEE
6. Heartstops
7. Kagami-chan
8. BJB27
9. TopHat
10.xtianubec
11.keroberose
12.rod_x

----------


## Wynna

only child pud ko

----------


## tophat

hi wynn.. mana ka panglaba? daghan na ta only child diri ai

----------


## angrybirds

1. xinevirtucio 
2. farmboy
3. catheeyen25
4. walker
5. stiLLfrEE
6. Heartstops
7. Kagami-chan
8. BJB27
9. TopHat
10.xtianubec
11.keroberose
12.rod_x
13.Angrybirds

----------


## xinevirtucio

agi lang...

kumusta only children?

lol....

----------


## Blackjellybean27

Still young, wild and free!  :wink:  hehehehe

----------


## ramen

lingaw na mingaw as an only child. bright-side, got closer to my cousins and have really great friends. a bit rare ni sa pinas but quite normal with developed countries. would still want to have more than 1 child though  :Smiley:

----------


## walker

howdy fellow onlies?

its a cruel world out there..  :Wave: 

update na mo sa List:

1. xinevirtucio 
2. farmboy
3. catheeyen25
4. walker
5. stiLLfrEE
6. Heartstops
7. Kagami-chan
8. BJB27
9. TopHat
10.xtianubec
11.keroberose
12.rod_x
13.Angrybirds

----------


## Blackjellybean27

Up, up! how's the wedding xine? Congrats and best wishes!!

----------


## walker

^^wowowie.. kaw na sis? wow.. 

how r u fellow onlies?

congrats xine.. aw mrs.. hehe

saman xine.. magbuhat ka ug only child or daghanon ninyo?

----------


## Blackjellybean27

hahaha! yes, bro. it's moi. took it this morning. wa koi tulog pa. agggh! i'm good. kinda sad. but carry lng. hehe.

----------


## Kuiaw

> My mom was great at punishing me when i was a child and damn, they hurt! kaso lang she can't really hurt me physically when my papa is around.. 'cause when papa was still a kid he was punished physically and he didn't want to do the same thing to me, so mag away cla ni mama if she lays a hand on me... but never jud ko nagsalig on papa to get me out of every sticky situation. d pod ko badlungon to the next level, so no i was never a spoiled child. if my papa feels that i am wrong/made a mistake, he usually talks to me but never lays a hand on me.. 
> 
> i guess lesson jud ni sa mga parents, esp sa pinoy parents k super fond jud mga pinoy parents mag punish physically: kurot, bakos, luhod sa asin, etc etc etc... although my mama punished me physically, mas effective ang k papa na way, 'cause i listened to him more... and was more scared of him than k mama..


^^^


It's as if you were writing my story.  :Cheesy:  Pareho au ta ug mom and dad! Ahaha!

----------


## AyNaLang

kagaran onlies dinhi pinas kana pinaangkan

----------


## ambokz

> kagaran onlies dinhi pinas kana pinaangkan


at@ya nhan ko ma offend ani dah.tsk tsk...pru ok lang wa man sad ko psagdi sko mama,tarong man ko,mas tarong pkos naay kompletong pamilya.hehehe

----------


## xinevirtucio

> kagaran onlies dinhi pinas kana pinaangkan


pag sure oi!

pina.angkan ka jan...

judgmental au ka dah...

klaroha na imong perspective oi..una ka mag draw ug conclusions...

----------


## ramen

> kagaran onlies dinhi pinas kana pinaangkan


ug kay imo ni gisulti, tinuod na ni?

----------


## vovilach

apil ko anang only child....pero obvious man unsa nahitabo.

----------


## KDThunder

mas nice jud nang naa kay mga igsuon kay mas alegre ang family bonding nyah daghan mong magtinabangay labi na kung ting lisod nyah one of the reason sad nganong nindot jud naa kay masaligan or mu advice nimo nga igsuon...pero for me dpende gehapon sa situation naa may uban dha na daghan sila pero ang problema watak-watak sad ilang family di magkasinabot pirme naa pay uban nag lisod ug pakaon nila ang parents kay sobra naman sa kadaghan, di na kaeskwela ang uban kay limitado raman ang financial income sa parents.. kung naa man gane datu ang family nyah daghang mag igsuon dili sad magkasinabot mag away2 na nuon kinsay favorite mag pinatyanay pa gane ang uban dha tungod lang sa mana sa yaman..just like what i said dpende jud na.. naay bad side and good side about that matter pinaka importante ana love ka sa imong ginikanan wala sila nagkulang na bisan wala kay igsuon gepakita nila sa imuha na they are still there for you para mu support and mu protect..just look at the bright side nalang!

----------


## jofer

undivided attention lol has its ups and downs

----------


## Passport

Abi sa uban nga kung only child ka, swerte kaayo.. pero dili gyud tawon na tinuod!

----------


## NAN_WEN

..kami duha rasd nuon me..pero tan aw nko..boring kyo..walay ka jam sa balay!!1 T__T

----------


## andyzuba

mingaw kaayo TS..

----------


## xinevirtucio

nalubong man...

banhawon natoh beh  :Cheesy: 

hahaha

poor kog social skills...

kai naanad kong ako ra usa  :Cheesy:

----------


## chxkoi22

hala...mahadlok mansd ko ani inyo mga revelations oi...only ra sd akong anak....faets

----------


## vahnhelsing

aguy.. mao diay nis ts..  :grin: 
the only juan diay.. este one..  :Smiley: 

hahaha... mao diay sugod ra modagan mag inusara..

ermitanya..  :grin:

----------


## catheeyen25

Mabuhay ang mga onlies!!  :Cheesy:

----------


## Wynna

Only pud ko..spoiled,gihatag tanan pangayo,nidako nga naa jud yaya sa tapad,ultimo lamok di pwde mutugdong nako
Og sa dihang, wa nko ganahi sa pagka over protective nila,ako gipangita ako kaugalingon,naglayas,met friends,nagrebelde 

Lisod magdako nga only child ka labi nag cnservative kaayo imo pamilya

----------


## Passport

only here... alone and solitary

----------


## xinevirtucio

> aguy.. mao diay nis ts.. 
> the only juan diay.. este one.. 
> 
> hahaha... mao diay sugod ra modagan mag inusara..
> 
> ermitanya..


ahahaha

klaroha na imong only JUAN hap...

latos ka ron...haha

anah..maau na...kasabot naka nano sahay mas feel mag inusara...

wa d.i ka kabalo :Huh:   @*vahnhelsing*; ??

- - - Updated - - -

sahay,

mas lami mag inusara

kai maglisod og adjust sa ubang taw...

hangtod karon ng kat.on pako adjust sa mga laing.laing kinaiyA  :Cheesy:

----------


## vahnhelsing

^lisod mag inusara nya makig istorya sad sa kaugalingon..  :grin:  hahaha
dili man kaha ingon ana xine? hehehe

----------


## xinevirtucio

> ^lisod mag inusara nya makig istorya sad sa kaugalingon..  hahaha
> dili man kaha ingon ana xine? hehehe


 @*vahnhelsing*; dli pa man hinuon...

pero..dako.dako na jud kag atraso nako...

bantay ka lang....

lintek ang walang ganti...hahahaha

----------


## Passport

bantay ka boss vahn... di ra ba jud mi mga onlie makalimot sa atraso..  :Cheesy:

----------


## Kristiano

paet ning only child ra ta kay ato tanang gasto sa parents esp. masakit... right now, im maintaining  sa mga gastos ni papa.. (meds, grocery, bills, helper's salary, then simbako mahospital pa...) ok lng if single pka, krn na pamilyado na, ma-sandwich gyd ka...

----------


## R_sQuArEd

> hala...mahadlok mansd ko ani inyo mga revelations oi...only ra sd akong anak....faets


pun-i nana mintras pwede pa!  :grin:

----------


## Passport

ang pinakasakit sa only.. when both parents pass away..almost at the time like in my case.. days lang  :sad:

----------


## xinevirtucio

ang ending sa only

kai me, myself and I against the world ang show  :Cheesy:

----------


## Passport

> ang ending sa only
> 
> kai me, myself and I against the world ang show


dili na man ka only maam kay couple na man mo.. naa na man ka partner for life  :wink:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> dili na man ka only maam kay couple na man mo.. naa na man ka partner for life


aw ana  :Cheesy:  pero cge lang gud d mn japon ikalimod...

gpakataw tang nag inusara  :Cheesy:

----------


## Passport

> aw ana  pero cge lang gud d mn japon ikalimod...
> 
> gpakataw tang nag inusara


mugawas jud ang atong pagka only noh..  :wink: 

those special years facing the world on our own really did form us somehow..

----------


## Kristiano

naa koy inlaw, only child, girl... kay nakatungtung naman dw sa US, cge pangayo ang parents bisag nagkalisod na sila didto...

----------


## imyourninja

I remember travelling alone and living alone for the first time in my 20 years of existence. hehehe I felt excited and afraid at the same time knowing I'd be away from my parents. Ilaila kai independence for the first time kai my whole life I was dependent with mama and papa. It felt good cause you dont get to choose what time you go home and choose the people you need to be with but it will always be different when you have your parents around. It's more comforting.  :Smiley:

----------


## s3thk

spoiled kaau na

----------


## xinevirtucio

lisora aneh usbon na perception oh:

only child=spoiled brat


nga naa man intawon mga bata nga naay dghan igsuon pero way sukod ang pgka spoiled brat...

----------


## Passport

> spoiled kaau na


it is not like we are like expired food in cans...

----------


## R_sQuArEd

you don't blame an only child becoming a brat...blame the parents...it's them who raised the child

----------


## xinevirtucio

> you don't blame an only child becoming a brat...blame the parents...it's them who raised the child


salamat... RR lol

puol na raba cge paminaw anang spoiled brat na label du...

hahaha...ang uban sa amo dili mn intawn laki sa layaw...

reward and punishment mn intawn ang show....

----------


## Passport

brat is not in my book..  :wink:

----------


## Kristiano

naa ra na sa EQ sa bata and pagpadako sa bata if maspoiled...

----------


## anneganda

naa rana sa pagpadako sa ginikanan

----------


## Passport

> naa rana sa pagpadako sa ginikanan


ug sa environment ... dako kaayo ug effect ang gitubuan nga community sa bata.

----------


## sammedriano

Yeah. . .blame the parents for spoiling the kid.

----------


## harshmellow

lonely ang feeling bsta prmi ka naa sa balay.. though dili ko only child, but special child mn gud ako usa ka igsoon, then dili kaistorya ug tarong ba.. tsk2x

----------


## xinevirtucio

there is bliss in being alone...

hehehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## Passport

Ive been alone.. forever  :wink:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> Ive been alone.. forever


forever jd....basn most of ur life lang...hehe

----------


## Passport

> forever jd....basn most of ur life lang...hehe


the way things are.. i feel.. forever jud sis..  :sad:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> the way things are.. i feel.. forever jud sis..


ayaw nlng huna.huna gud ng forever...bug.at au nas buot  :Smiley: 


pero sa gina.ingon ko nah...


there is bliss in being alone  :Wink: 


smile dha fellow only beh!

----------


## Passport

> ayaw nlng huna.huna gud ng forever...bug.at au nas buot 
> 
> 
> pero sa gina.ingon ko nah...
> 
> 
> there is bliss in being alone 
> 
> 
> smile dha fellow only beh!


bliss that only us can possibly understand..  :wink:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> bliss that only us can possibly understand..


sakto kai kita raman sad makasabot nano naa panahon nga nndot jd mag inusara  :Cheesy:

----------


## Passport

> sakto kai kita raman sad makasabot nano naa panahon nga nndot jd mag inusara


while others are scared of being alone.. we are unique in seeing the bliss in it.. ... .. sometimes..

----------


## xinevirtucio

it can get really lonely man sad  :Cheesy: 


hehehe

----------


## kageron

the biggest challenge in here is when both the parents are old whose gonna look after them? Especially if walay igsoon ang parents pud. Or naa mga igsoon pero patay na.

It's against my will to put them on those home for the aged. I rather burden the responsibilities at the same time enjoy there company.

----------


## xinevirtucio

@*kageron*; point taken

such is my problem as of the moment.


you can't expect other people to take care of your parents for you.

----------


## kageron

The funny thing that I hear from people goes like this
"Ikaw ra d i isa? Haya haya d i nimo noh?"
"wa man kay kailog kay imo tanan"

inig ka sakto nas edad ma ingon ani na
"Wa d i lain mo bantay sa imo mama og papa?"
"Wa man kay katabang lage imo tanan responsibility"

----------


## xinevirtucio

on my end it goes like this 

"hala day, unya inig larga nimo kinsa man mabilin nila"

"kamingaw sa imo mama ug papa noh cla nalang duha ug mularga ka"


"ayaw nalang larga day oi"

----------


## farmboy

If I have to live my life again... I would rather be an only child again...yes.. including all the pains and hurts too..

----------


## xinevirtucio

@*farmboy*;

at ikaw ai ng balik

----------


## farmboy

> @*farmboy*;
> 
> at ikaw ai ng balik


hi sis... belated congrats...  :Wave: 

yeah... just revisiting old footsteps here..  :wink:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> hi sis... belated congrats... 
> 
> yeah... just revisiting old footsteps here..


haha...


salamat...


mingaw au ang thread ug wala ka dah  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> haha...
> 
> 
> salamat...
> 
> 
> mingaw au ang thread ug wala ka dah


i feel like a stranger.. new format... 

maygani ka remember pa ko sa ako pw hehe.. 

glad to be back..  :wink:

----------


## xinevirtucio

> i feel like a stranger.. new format... 
> 
> maygani ka remember pa ko sa ako pw hehe.. 
> 
> glad to be back..


where have you been my friend...

diin ka man ngsaag.saag  :Cheesy:

----------


## farmboy

> where have you been my friend...
> 
> diin ka man ngsaag.saag


here, there, everywhere... 

diri lang sa tabitabi.. 

trying to learn how to swim


 :Cheesy:

----------


## xinevirtucio

good morning onlies  :Smiley: 

any new only child struggles lately :Huh:

----------


## Tamblot

As a kid, you had all.  Attention. Love. Time. Above all and not to forget, all the discipline, scolding and spanking.
As an adolescent, social adjustment issues.  Struggling to belong yet unwilling to bend to others.
As an adult, assuming all the responsibilities of taking care of the elders.

----------


## Passport

na ban lagi ang ts.. anyare?

kung asa ka man ts.. your thread is alive maski lonely usahay

----------


## Half

As for me:

I've learned life the hard way made thru all of it but then uncertain of what lies ahead.

I think the very essence in life (IMHO) is that sense of responsibility with our action and acceptance from our mistakes.

----------


## onlylove

naa pud only love..  :Cheesy:

----------


## RyzoR

> naa pud only love..


only child ug only love.

----------


## lovender

only child sad ko... kung naa ko sa house pirti ka boring sa life.. ganahan ko naay ka chika sa house.. i don't want to be alone... but sometimes dili sad ko ganahan ug samok maybe naanad ko sa house na ako ra usa... dili ko spoiled bisan ako ra usa tungod g anad ko ni mama na to be independent and responsible.. in terms of groupings i love it coz i can to talk to everyone in the group .. i'm not kind of person na hilumon basta naa sa gawas pero not in the point na wala napud sa lugar... cguro my negative side is that in terms of  problem i'm not open to my  close friends i keep it to my self but sa ako mind i want to share unta para matambagan pud ko nila... but now hinay2x naku ug open up kung unsa akuang mga problema specially na namin-yu naku and i have a child nasad so i realized na impt. kaau na ang open communication.. lahi ra jud ang feeling sauna ug karun...

----------


## cheztong

only child sad ko, boring ayo ang life, though hinatagan ka tanan pero gihagoan sd nako makuha para makuha nako ako gusto,    pero lisod sad ky unsaon man nimo ang things kung imong parents wala ako mama work abroad ako papa naa cya pero busy kaau sa work, tinood lisod kaau e mingle kng naanad ug ikaw ra usa, and solo2 rsad sa problema.. hehe

----------


## authencation

Naa diay in.ani nga thread? Dugaya na ani uy.. Haha!  :Smiley:  By the way, only child pd ko.. Okay raman ang ikaw ra usa pero ang nka pait lng sa situation nako ky i have a broken family.. Wla ko ka experience ug totaly nga naa ang mama ug papa.. Naa mn tuod koy mama in presence but honestly di jd mi in.ana ka close.. Krn raman gd ni cya nagpakita nga dako nako i dont know unsa reason niya pero bsag unsaon nakog push thru ako self para mgka suod mi murag naa gyud mi wall sa usag usa.. Ug sa ako papa na minyo na cya sa lain. Usahay masuya nlng ko sa uban nga naay gatherings complete gyud cla but thanks to god wla mn pd ko niya pasagdi.. i was surrounded with people nga miski wla ko mama ug papa they been always here 4 me.. Ako mga tita ug tito.. Especially ako tito nga naa sa abroad nagpa skul nako.. Wa ko niya pasagdi sa ako panginahanglan.. Sugod pg elem until nka graduate nako ug college.. Pasalamat pd kog dako sa ako tita nga bsag cya wla ma minyo wla ko niya pasagdi.. Sukad wla c mama cya ang ni guide nako up until now nga nka lampus nako sa akong pagtungha.. Wla ko niya biya.e she serves as my mom.. Mao krn nga dako nako i wont let this happen to my future family.. E make sure jd nako nga complete mi if ma minyo mn tuod ko.. Haha  :Smiley:  thats why krn nag hinay2x nako ug pursue sa akong mga dreams  :Smiley:

----------


## RanRan

Ayos a. Only child pud ko. Akong issue ra jud ani kay wa koy kadula. Hahaha. Then di man ko tugtan sauna mugawas para makigdula sa ubang kids kay masakiton man ko. So nagwish ko na naa ko bros para naa ko kadula. Haha.

----------


## RyzoR

naanad na man lang ko nga ako rang usa. di gani ko ganahan ug daghan tawo.

----------


## joeyx2000

im alone in the dark of extremity

----------


## Butitor

Im wondering kinsa only child diri na naka uyab ug only child sad. Do both of you often go into trouble?hehe

Ako naa uyab sauna daghan siya managsu-on. Mubisita gani ko sa ila balay maghulas jud ko at the back of my mind na ako dal-on si gf sa balay didto nako pahimuslan kay samokan ko daghang tawo ila balay.

And oh, seriously? From 1st page to last murag mao2x ra man ang mga posters pag sure mo uy gamay ra bugtong diay.

----------


## Passport

> Im wondering kinsa only child diri na naka uyab ug only child sad. Do both of you often go into trouble?hehe
> 
> Ako naa uyab sauna daghan siya managsu-on. Mubisita gani ko sa ila balay maghulas jud ko at the back of my mind na ako dal-on si gf sa balay didto nako pahimuslan kay samokan ko daghang tawo ila balay.
> 
> And oh, seriously? From 1st page to last murag mao2x ra man ang mga posters pag sure mo uy gamay ra bugtong diay.


gubot pas lukot if parehas mo nga bugtong bai..

very flammable kaayo na nga combination.

----------


## Ghadz

mingaw ang balay kay wala kay kaduwa lain, wala kay awayon usahay. nindot ng daghan kay alegre, mangugat atong ginikanan ug binadlong.

----------


## Half

being an only child.
- perfectionist
- self sufficient

----------


## Passport

I believe and feel... 

it is the best way

to die alone

----------


## xinevirtucio

The only child who started this thread is now a mother!

and it is not easy...and it will never be easy...but it is very rewarding..

but...

must...stretch...patience...  :Smiley: 

hi onlies  :Smiley:

----------


## malditah

hello.. gibasa jud nako gikan page 1... nkarelate kos uban. only child pud ko raised by my beloved single mom.

* jeolous type, pero ill try not to show it (iluom)
* hilabtan akong things nga way pananghid (ulbo kaspa)
* often misunderstood, difficult to handle
* sensitive 
* diko friendly (thus the username), socially selective.
 lablyf :Huh:  naaah.... mas enjoy ko alone..hihi

only child nga Leo ....raaawwwr...hahahaha

----------


## gibra'al

i feel like an only child ky di ko ingana ka close sa ako igsuon (and duha ra mi), huge factor is the age gap and i was not much around him growing up plus laki pud. mutahod mn cya and wla mi issue, but nver had a closer bond. tho i would play around him kung mubisita ko but he doesn't respond as i expect. ug sa linya pas ako mama, maikog daw nko.


kaingon gyd ko lahi ra bsta babaye ang mulambing. hahahaha

----------


## Kricket

> The only child who started this thread is now a mother!
> 
> and it is not easy...and it will never be easy...but it is very rewarding..
> 
> but...
> 
> must...stretch...patience... 
> 
> hi onlies


Congratulations mommy... 

nya, manghoran pud na nimo or only child ghapon?




> hello.. gibasa jud nako gikan page 1... nkarelate kos uban. only child pud ko raised by my beloved single mom.
> 
> * jeolous type, pero ill try not to show it (iluom)
> * hilabtan akong things nga way pananghid (ulbo kaspa)
> * often misunderstood, difficult to handle
> * sensitive 
> * diko friendly (thus the username), socially selective.
>  lablyf naaah.... mas enjoy ko alone..hihi
> 
> only child nga Leo ....raaawwwr...hahahaha


alone ghapon imo lablayf sizst?

----------


## malditah

> alone ghapon imo lablayf sizst?


technically yes.... LDR man... pero I'm happy... and i hope he is. 

OnT: clingy pud mo sa inyung love?

----------


## janwounded

I'm an only child...  and I only hung out with my parents... greatest people I've ever had so far...  =)

----------


## SoInLuv

> gubot pas lukot if parehas mo nga bugtong bai..
> 
> very flammable kaayo na nga combination.


hmmmm...my boyfriend is an only child pud, parehas mi.
yes very flammable mi together but in other aspect..hihi

so far, okay rman mi... ask niya ko niya if okay ra ba mi... hahaha

----------


## chuwariwap_aj

naa koy ex na only child pud xa.. way buot oi. bata bataon kaayo. like pabebe kaayo. dependent kaayo nko. liman ka, tulog, kaun, work ug laag ra jud xa.. tanan lihok sa balay akoa.. astang pag laba sa iyang panty, akoy mulaba.. when her mother put end our relationship sa akong ex.. mura kog natangtangan ug tunok. nyhahahaha.

----------

